# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  اشتريتي شي من تاجرات العروض التجاريه .؟؟ تعالي شاركينا فقط مع عرض الصور -2

## دماني الشعفار

هذي مب اول مرة اطلب من عند ام روضه وجربت انوااااااع كثيره ما دش راسي غير الريحه الخنينه الي من عندج 

الصراحه 
رووووووووووووووووووووووعه 


انا استلمت طلبيتي من عندها وللاسف ما صورتها لكن صور من موضوعها تكفي 

طلبيتي هي :


  

مزيل العرق كلارنس




  

دخون لوتاه

طيب العرب 



  

عود كمبودي مبخر 




  

عود الاعراس 





مخمريه ملكيه ربع تولة


   



وعطر خاص للشيوخ 


صدق الريحه شيوخيه بمعنى الكلمه

هذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...E1%E6%CA%C7%E5 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دماني الشعفار

وشريت من الاخت روزه كحل اصراي مصنوع من حجر الكحل الطبيعي وماي زمزم

روعه الصراحه 

وهذا رابطها http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...t=%C7%CB%E3%CF

----------


## Smiley

وخذت من عند ام روضه دخون روضه دخون خاص للشيوخ ومزيل العرق وعطر الثابت والخلطة السريه وحطتلي عينه من العود المبخر كان رووووعه 


اسمحيلي تاخرت فالرد بس ماحبيت اكتب رايي الا عقب ماجرب كل اللي خذته عندج وبالصراحة دخون روضة وخاص للشيوخ كل واحد احلى عن الثاني وريحتهم ووووووووووووايد مميزه اما عن العود الكمبودي الصراحة ماعرف بشو اوصفة صدق روووووووووووووعة والكل تخبل على ريحتة حتى مزيل العرق يعطي الجسم ريحة حلوه جنج مدخنة ويكفي معاملتج الحلوة للزباين كم تسوى





انا جربت واايد اغراض من المنتدى منها 

عطر الحجر الاسود من ام خلافي حلو وقوي

وجربت بزار من عند وحده في المنتدى نسيت اسمها بعد كان حلو
اظني ام روضه2

وخذت مكينة البراون من عند شوكليت روعه

----------


## دارالمتألقة

انا شريت 
من ام رشوودي من الشارجه 
زرتها في بيتها وتشريت على كيف كيفي 
والله كل من شاف خواتمي وعقودي تخبلووو حسبالهم ذهب والماس او شريته من داماس 
وابد ماقصرت ورايتها بيضا وانا اشهد انها ذوووووووق وقمه في الاخلاق وحبوبه
وقالت لي في شهر11 بتكون متواجدة في القرية العمانية دبي
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
طلبت دخون الوله روعه ريحته قوية وتقعد في الملابس والبيت يومين
والعود شريت 10 غرش لي وللاخواتي من ريحته الحلووة لاني يربته وعجبنتني ريحته 
وهذا الكيس





وهاي علب داخلهم الدخون والعود ينفعون هدايا لووووووووووول

الرجاء التضليل على ارقام الهواتف 

الغرش بعد ماطلعتهم من العلب


مرتعشة حق بنتي الصغيرة مطلي ذهب رووووووووعه 




شريتلي سوارتين قمه في الرووووعه ذهب ذهب ذهب لووووووووول
والاساور رووووعه في اللبس الكل يتحسبه ذهب ههههههههههه

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

أنا خذيت زيت تاج من الاخت طاسة خبز من كثر ما يمدحونه البنات وان شاء الله استفيد 



وهاي رابط ملفها الشخصي والله يوفقها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...t=%D8%C7%D3%C9

----------


## مينار

[align=center]


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هلا/ وغلا/أخوااتي/ الغاالياات..

إشتريت/ من/ توتة الحلوة...

المخمرية...

بصرااحة/ ريحتها/ رهيبة.. وتعّطر/ الشعر/ والمكاان..

وهذه الصور..







وحبيت/أشكرها/ واايد...

وباارك/ الله في/ رزقها...
ح ـمدَه[/align]

----------


## Nodels

هلا خواتي 


اشتريت من عند الغاليه اختي وروده دبي 

وهـاي كانت طلبيبتي اول ما وصلت وصيييييتهم يصووروونهــااا ..

السموحه تصوير موبايل مب وااضح واايد 



1- مكينه الدونت 
2- قالب الميني كب كيك 
3- جدر الخمير 

وحبيت اشكرهــا واااااااااايد .. وماشالله الطلبيه وصلت بسسسسسرعــهـ واسعدني التعااامل معاها وااايـد قمه في الذوووووووق .. ومندووبها ماشالله سريييييع ما عذبني واايد هع ^^
وان شالله ناويه اطلب من عندها مره ثاانـــيــــه ..

----------


## دلوعة مايد

وهلا خواتي الحبيبات 

عاد أنا خذت من عند الأخت العضوة ( النظره الخجولة ) 

لانجريهات خذت 8 لانجريهات ويوم السبت وصلن وبصراحة وااايد روعة في اللبس ويغري الزوج 

انصح كل متزوجة واللي يتتزوج تتزهب تشتري من عندها واسعارها وااايد ok ومناسبة 

والسموحة منكم ما أجدر احطي صور اللأ نجريهات

----------


## zoomyat

رجعنا مع البضايع اللي خميتها من تاجرات المنتدى ^___^

نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: 

اشتريت مخاوير حق بنتي من عند التاجره انسات .. 

هذا شكل الجيس اول ما وصلني




وهاييل المخاوير 




وفديتها حطت حق بنتي هديه شباصه مع التاج ..


مشكووووووووووووووره اختي .. والمخاوير على الطبيعه وايد احلى من الصور ..
وديتهن الخياط الاسبوع اللي طاف وقال بيجهزن باجر ان شاء الله ..
اول ما يوصلن بصورهن وبنتي لابستهن ^___^

وهذا ملف التاجره :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=87545

----------


## zoomyat

الطلبيه الثانيه كانت من التاجره مها بينك (اسمها بالانجليزي) 

طلبت الاجياس الملونه بشريط ...

وهذا شكل الجيس اول ما وصلني:



وهاييل الاجياس:



صدق صدق اشكالهم كيوووت ومن وصلوني استخدمتهم على طول ...
كنت مشتريه اكسسوارات حق بنت حميتي وحطيت لها الاكسسوارات فالاجياس وطرشته لها ^___^ 
والحينه رديت طلبت منها اجياس بس باحجام اكبر تنفع للملابس ^__^


وهذا ملف التاجره :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91060

----------


## zoomyat

الطلبيه الثالثه والاخيره كانت من التاجره لارا (اسمها بالانجليزي) ..

وطلبيتي منها كانت اكسسوارات حق بنتي ..

طلبت طقم وباقي الاكسسوارات كانوا عباره عن تراجي ..

الجيس اول ما وصلني:



الاغراض كامله :



الطقم:



التراجي من قريب:



وبصراحه الاكسسوارات حلوة حق البنوتات ^___^ 

وهذا ملف التاجره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=51

----------


## Bint El.Noor

*مرحباااااا*


*انا خذت من عنابة كتابين 

الأول*
*كتاب لف الورق*



*وهذا الرابط* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=196452


*والكتاب الثاني*
*صنع العلب والبطاقات*




http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=157140

*
تسلمين اختيه عنابة عالكتب ^^*





*وخذت من دار الزين*
* جهاز عين الجمل*




*مع صينية ثانيه(لصنع بسكويت الويفر)*



*وهذا رابط الموضوع*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...C7%E1%CC%E3%E1

*
ألف شكر لج يا دار الزين ^__^*


*
وخذت بعد جهاز Professional Touch لتثبيت الكرستال*

*ممم بس ماذكر من منو!!!!!*






*وطلبت من التاجرة الغلا* 


*دخون الهيبة* *بيوصلني السبوع الياي ان شالله*



*
وهذا الرابط*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334079


*وبعد طلبت من شمسة المهيري* 
*دخون الكوكتيل*



*coming soon*

*وهذا الرابط*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...E3%E5%ED%D1%ED



*وبس ^^*

----------


## ام غايوتى

الحين بخبركم شو خذيت ... شوفوا سلمكم الله .. خذت من عند بنت الفلاسى  مجموعة من العطور :


 هذا الكيس




 وهذى العطور




 وخذت بعد سلمكن الله من عند آنسات جلابيات مخورة حق بنتى عاد انا خيطيتهن لها وهذى صورهن :

----------


## سراج الوهج

وصلو موبايلاتيي من ام امنه 
فديتها ماقصرت وكلهم اصليات فيلندي ومع الضمان وارخص عن السوق بوايد
رحت اكسيوم سالت عن E66قالي 2000درهم وهي تبيعه ب1500درهم فرصة 





وفي طلبات كبيرة لاخوان زوجي

هذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334884

----------


## مراااام

واخيرا وصلت طلبيتي من التاجرة ام رشوودي 


وحاليا ادور عليها طلعت انها موقفة الحمدلله طلبت من زمان 


دخونها روعه صدق يوم خبل بالناس +عود شيوخي عربي وعود شيوخي فرنسي كلمة رووعه شويه عليهم
+عطر بولغاري اكرا الرجالي الاصلي ب150 درهم شفته في باريس غاليري ب230درهم وشنطة سفر ب330درهم 6قطع وخاتم ب50درهم جنه ذهب خواتي تحرو ذهب بزخرفة اسلامية 

ولعبة الشــــوكلاته


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****-5b780e3aa6.jpg[/IMG] 






[IMG]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****-945f2d4cb2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****-78f56c6cae.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****-688f6b8f65.jpg[/IMG]

وحاليا انتظرباقي طلبياتي

!!!!&&&!!!!

----------


## موزه السويدي

أشياء وايده شريتها من المنتدى  :44 (22): 

بس مافكرت أصورها وأحطها بالمنتدى هيزه  :13 (32): 

بس اليوم تفيجت طلبيتي من أم الميث والشيوخ (( مكياج ))  :44 (30): 

أحمر خدود بقلتر لمعه >>>> مصوره لكم شكله  :44 (25): 

أحمر خدود من أوفيس >>>> عليها قرطاس ماقدرت أفتحها لأني شاريتنها حق إختي
 :13 (7): 











ومشكوووره إختي أم الميث والشيوخ إدعيلي أييب بنوته   :12 (63):

----------


## مينار

[align=center]


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هلا/ وغلا/أخوااتي/ الغاالياات..

إشتريت/ من/ توتة الحلوة...

العود/ 

الريحة/ حلووة../ 

وهذه الصور..























































وباارك/ الله في/ رزقها...

ح ـمدَه[/align]

----------


## أرض دبي

.

.

.

مبروكييييييين ع الموضوع اليديد 
وانا اقول وين سار الاولي لووووول 

اشتريت من ورد جوري .. مكياج فور لايف قبل العيد 

وهاي صوره لبعضهم( علبتين أرواج + قلوب+ علبه شادو .. والباقي عند اختي 

.
.
.




كانت مسويه خصم فديتها عشان شهر رمضان الكريم 
وندمت اني ما خذيت بعض الاشيا



وهذا رابط موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=1#post8157263

----------


## miare_uae

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،،،،،،،

حبيبت اشارككم بتجربتي في التعامل مع الاخت طيف وردي 

التعامل معاه قمة في الذوق والسرعة .. والصور تغني عن وصف جمال الشراشف 

اترككم مع الصور ...........


 



 

 


والسموحة ... الفراش مب مرتب لان البنوتات من الفرحة يلسوا يناقزون عليه هيهيهيهيهيه

----------


## أم (بنـــــــــاتي)

:Salam Allah: 

اشتريت من العسوله وروده دبي طقم الدلال و الاستكانات الرووووعه و كان تعاملها قمه في الذوق و الله يوفقها ان شاء الله





و هذا رابط موضوعها:http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=331667

و خذيت من عند تومي تيجان عريضه اسبشل و هاند ميد لا يعلى عليه
ثانكس حبوبه^^


سوري ما حصلت رابط الموضوع

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

من زمــان مشتريه من عند أم عبيدان دخون 

::
::

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

من maha pink خذت أجياس صغيره 

::
::

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

من اسيره الماضي خذت المشقر الشفاف 

::
::

----------


## قــصايــد

طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبـــه ..( خالتي قماشه)..

انسانه قمــه في الذوووق ربي يحفظها إن شاء الله 

وهالأغراض اللي خذتهـــم ..

استانـــد الشغابات..



طقم التايغـــر



خواتم المطاط

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة صباح الخير ...



هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــور.,.







و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=311491


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة &ام عبد الله& ...كريم الجوهره.,.



هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــور.,.



و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=283384



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،



،



،

شُـو سالـْـفـَة كـُـوبْ الكـَـرَك ؟
انــَـا بَـقـُولـْـكِـن ..
بـِـمـَـا انـّـيه مـَـنْ مدمنيــن الكـَـرَك ..
طـَـلـَـبـِـتْ نـِـصْ كـِـيلــّــو ،
مـ الجـّـاي المَيــّـوب مـ لهنـْـد ..
و أوّل مـَـا وصـْـلـَـتـْـنـِـي الطـَـلَبـِـيّه ..
وصـّـيت بشـْـكَــارتــِي ..
اتـْـســَـويــلـي كــَــرَك يَمْ يَم ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْـت ..

شــــوق_القلــــب ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،



،



،

عـُـودِ المــرَاســمْ ،
مــَــنْ الــرُوايــِح الطـَـيــْبه ؛
لخــْــنــِــيــنــه لـِي رُوَحِــتــهـِـنْ ..
مـَـا نـدَمْــت مرّه انيــه خـَذتْ مـ لعـُودْ

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْـت ..

عــُــودْ مـْـعـَـتـّـق ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

الـقـطــَّع ليــْـدَاد ..



،



،

قــطـْعَه مــِـن القـطــَّع لــِـي ،
خذتهــِـن قـَـبْل العـِـيد لصغيـِـر ..



،

حـَـرَايـِـر لا يـُـعْــلَى عـَـلـِـيهـِنْ ،
قـطـِـنْ فـِـي قمـّـة الـذُوقْ ؛
مـَـا نـدَمْــت مرّه انيــه خـَذتْ ،
مَنْ عـنْد هـ لتـَـاجْرَه ! ..
و هـَـذِي هـُـوبْ الــوَديه ؛
الأولـَـى و لا الثــَـانيـِـه ..
لـِـي آخـِـذ مـَـنْ عـنـْـدهـَـا ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْـت ..

نـَـغـَـمْ الــرُوحْ ~*

و أتــْــرَيـّـا الزُود مــِنْ جـداهــَــا !!!! ..
يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## موزيلا

انا من فتره كنت طاالبه من التاجره : الغــــــلا : سوااالف ،، و الصراحه طلعت أكثر من رووووعه

حتى الحين شي طلبيه ثانيه ف الطريج ،، لان صدق روووعه و خبااال و شي مايتفوت ^^

ويا الله اخليكم ويا الصوور 



اهنيه اول ما وصلتني الاغراض جي كانت ف الجيس ،، فديتها و الله الغلا و فديت ترتيبهـا




كوليكشن الأغراض اللي خذيتهـا بس نقصه سكراب البرتقال لاني طالبه 2 حقي و حق اختيه و اختيه خذته مالهـا ^^



شامبوو وبلسم بريحه الفل ،، الصراحه ريحته رووعه بعدني ما استعملته بس يبين عليه فضييع 



سكراب و ماسك اللولو للويه،، وايد رهيــــــــــب و حبيته وايد وايد



سكراب البرتقااال رووووعه وكلمه روعه عليه اشويه 
وريييييييييييييييييحته خبااااال خباااال ،، والله انها روعه انا استعملته و طلع يجنن 



وهذا شامبوو للجسم يعني بدي شاور ،، روووووووووعه و انا عاد عندي الطقم الكريم و بدي سبيري ،، وكلمه روعه اشوي على هالكوليكشن صدق حلوو و ريحته حلوه منعشه 



فديتها و الله الغلا ،، طرشتلي اهداء بدي سبيري و نيل بوليش الصراحه رووعه 
وايد احب هاللون ^^ 
ما اتقصرين غنــــــــــــاتي ^^ و انا ان شاء الله زبوونه دايمه لج ^^

----------


## pinki11

هااااااااااايو ,,,

هاي طلبيتي من الاخت ..ghroor_85 
امم
ماحطت لي الفراوله  :Frown: 
يمكن خلص خخخ
المهم 

خذت منها bath series و shower gel



,,Link,,

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=317484

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير

وصلت طلبيتي من

**أم الميث والشيوخ**

الصراحه هذا ثاني تعامل لي وياها قمه في الذوق الصراحه

ثلاث شادوهات بلمعه ولا اروع


ثلاث قليترات روووووووووووعه

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة  الغلـــــا...



عبـــارهـ عـن....مجموعـــــــــة مـــن الدخــــــــون وكريمــــات

دخون ( دخون العرايس )دخون(ساحرة العيون )
و (لوشن خبل بي ) و لكزس^__^ 
مـــــاشـــــاءالله بصراحـــــهـ روعــــــهـ .,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.

دخون ( دخون العرايس ) دخون(ساحرة العيون )



(لوشن خبل بي ) و لكزس^__^ 

+عطــــــــــــر هديــــــــــة منهــا.,.



و بعض الهدايا الحلــــــــوه منهــــــــــا.,. ^__^ 




و هــــذا رابطـــــ موضوعهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334079


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

السلام عليكم
 :55 (11): 

خذت من عند التاجره سحابة مرت دخون الريم
وهاي مب أول مره 
 :55 (11): 

صدق دخونها على قولتها يضرب فالراس .. 
وصدق يعلق .. ريحت بيتي صارت مميزه ,,,,,,, ^.^
 :55 (11): 

ثاااااانكس سحوبه 
ولي تعامل دائم معاااج أكيد ان شاء الله .. 
 :55 (11): 

هذي صورة 




 :55 (11): 
وهذا ملفها الشخصي .. 
 :55 (11):

----------


## 4you

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت اعرض عليكم شو اشتريت...
بصراحه اشتريت واااايد من المنتدى .. بس ما كان عندي وقت اصور 
والحين بعرض عليكم اول شي صورته 
اشتريت من الاخت نونو شيل بيت ...
بصراحه في الطبيعه روعه .. والله يوفقها .. والتعامل معاها روعه
.
.
.
.
هذه صورتها


طبعا التصوير ظالمنهم ....
.
.
.
وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=314578

الله يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله ..
وان شاء الله لي رجعه 
كل يوم بصور شي والسموحه

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني طلبيتي اليوم من التاجرة " الطنيجيه " ... الصراحة القطعة ع الطبيعة رووووووووعة ^_^ حبيتها وايد .. بالاخص انها قطن مخروز .. بخورها ان شاء الله ... والصراحة التعامل وياها راااقي .. ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره ... 










وهذا رابط موضوعها ،، 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=335476

----------


## جـورية العين

:Rad: 
انا مدمنة شراء من المنتدى بس للاسف ما عندي بارض للتصوير 

وايد اشتريت من المنتدء في الفترة الاخيرة بس الي صورة كانت طلبيتي 


من عند الاخت الطنيجية خواتم وشغابات كروشيه ليبنتي الوحيدة 


والصراحة التعامل مع الاخت قمة في الروعة 





اخذت من عند الاخت طيف وردي شراشف للصغارية 


طول النهار ايحبون ايبدلون شراشفهم كل يومين شكل الله يهديهم 


يننوني يو شافوهم في النتدى وانا كنت ارفع المواضيع مال الاخوات 


وشو بفكنى من حشرتهم احشرون الي ما يحتشر



وهاذي الصورة الثانية

----------


## قــصايــد

طلبيتـــي من التــــــــاجره العســـــــــــل ( بنت الفلاســـي)
شو أقول عنها قمة في أرق التعامــــل ..

ربي يوفقج الغـــلا...^^

والطلبيــــه عباره عن زيت شما وكريم خلاصة الزيــــــــوت ..

----------


## أم سوافي وشهد

الســــــلام عليكم...

طلبيتي هذي المره كانت من التاجره الغاليه lara 


والصرااااحه كانت رووووووعه انا خذتها هديه لريلي والله استانس 
عليها وااااااااايد عجبته ..مشكووووره فديتج على التعامل الراقي 
والله يوفقج في تجارتج يارب...

وهذا رابط الموضوع..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...76#post8726376

طلبيتي الثانيه من الغاليه شمسه المهيري..
عطــــر خـــالد ولوشن الملوك والدخون السايل ..
الصراااحه العطر واللوشن اطثر من روووووووعه 
شي مميز والله..
فديتها ما قصرت وصلتلي الطلبيه بسرعه.
هي انسانه حبوبه وتعاملها واااايد راقي مع زباينها 
ربي يوفقج الغاليه...


وهذا رابـــــــــط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=69

وطلبيتي الثالثه من التاجره الغاليه ثلوج الصيف..
هذي ثاني مره اطلب منها الصراحه بضاعتها جدا راقيه 
وشي مميز وحلو وربي يوفقج حبيبتي ومشكوره التعامل الراقي.





وهذا رابط الموضوع..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=330780

----------


## فــداكـ العمر

الســـــــلام عليــــــــكم 

هلا حبايبي .. انا هذا مفصلتنه عند ام حمني وطمطم 
قبل العيد باسبوع تقريبا .. والحمدلله خلصته لي قبل العيد بيومين  :Smile: 
وبـــــــــــــــصراحه
الخياطه والقطعه وكل شي فووق الحلو
ربي يعطيج العافيه يالغاليه  :Smile: 
وان شاء الله لي تعامل وياها مره ثانيه  :Smile: 



وهـــذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19027

----------


## missuae3003

وصلتني البارحه طلبيتي من الغـــلا .. 

دخون العرايس + قناع الرؤوس السودا .. 

ومعاها هديه الجلوس .. مشكوره الغلا  :Smile:  

وبصراحه عيبني الدخون وااااااااااااااااااايد ... و القناع بعدني ماجربته بس يمدحونه  :Smile:  



هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## frooha

هلا 

انا اخذت من اختي ام الميث والشيوخ درزن كحل سمايلبنج 



وخذت من اختي ام خلافي دخون ومخمرية وعطر ثاني وعطر فراش
ودهن عود الحجر الاسود طلبته منها ثلاث مرات مرتين قبل لا تسافر ومرة بعد ما سافرت 



وخذت من إماراتية 2007 شنطة فندي الاصلية 



والموضوع هنيه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=328770&page=4


والباقي يسمحون لي لاني ما اذكر

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

أنا خذت ميك آب من أم الميث والشيوخ

ووايد حبيت الميك آب وحبيت تعاملها أكثر يزاها الله خير . .
 وهنيه رابط ملفها الشخصي 

.
.
.

وهذا الميك آب خذته من أم شامخ2

وفعلا الميك آب وايد غاوي ، وتعاملها أحلى وأحلى ما شاء الله عليها . .
 وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

----------


## سامرية الليل

خذيت اليوم طلبيتي من عند الاخت سيدةزاخر

وكانت عبارة عن علاقة للشغاب 

وهاي صورة الجيس اول ما خذتها


وهاي هي العلاقة .. بس بعدني ما رتبت الشغاب عليها ..


وحبيت اشكر اختي سيدة زاخر على صبرها علي وعلى تعاملها الراقي .. وان شاء الله لنا تعامل مرة ثانية 


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=332174

----------


## 3thbeh

اول طلب لي كان من اختي الغلــا دبوس فكتوري ^_^
[IMG][/IMG]
وشنطة فكتورية من ماريه لويسه Maria Louisa ^_^ 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،

طـِلـّـبـْـت أرْبَــع خـُـواتـِـمْ ..
لليُــومْ الــوَطـَـنـِـي ؛
صَــرَاحـَـةً شِــغـّـل امْــرَتَــب
الخـُـوَاتـِــم يغْــرمّــن ،
و خــِصْ فـِ اللـــبْس ..
وَآيــــــِــــــــــــــــــــــد حَبـِـيتـْـهـِـن ..
خــلافْ بَصَــوّرِلكِن بَنـُـوتَة خَاليّــه
و هِيــهْ لابـْـسِه الخـَــاتَم

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْـت ..

هـُـوَيـْـدَا أحـْـمـَـد ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،

هـ لْوَديـِـه الثـّـانيـِـه أطـْـلـِب مِـ ؛
لـعـُـودْ المَيـّـوبْ مـِـنْ مـَـالِيــزْيَــــا ..
و طـِـلـّـبْــت زُودْ ..
دِهــِنْ عـُــودْ مَيـّـوبْ مـِـنْ مَــالِيــزْيَــــا ..
و عــُودْ سـِـيُـوفـِـي دَبـّـل سـُـوبـَـرْ ..
و انــــّــــــــا أشــْـهـَــــــــــــد ،
مـِـنْ غُــوّى العُــودْ الـمَــيّــوب ..
مِــنْ مـَـالـِـيــزْيــَا ؛ يـِـتْــعَــافِــدُون
عَـلِــيــه خـُـوانـِـي مـِـنْ يـِــرْوُحـُـونْ رِيــحْــتِــه ..
إلا ادّخـِـن فـْــلان و ادّخـِــن عـِــلان ،
صــَحـِـيــحْ انـّـه عـِـدْنـّـا كَـــذَا عـُـــودْ ..
مـ ازّيـِــــــــن و الغـــَــــــــــآآآآآلِي ..
بـَـسْ شـَـــرّا رِيحـَـــة هـَ لعـُـودْ مَــاريــتْ ..
عَـ قـُــولَـــة اخـُـــويــِــه ،
( فيـه ريحــة المــرحــومــه ) 

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِ ي ..


الـْـغـَـلـَــــــــــــــــــا ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،

قـَـبـَـاضـَـاتْ باللـُـونْ البـِـنـْـي و الأسـْـوّد ..
شــِــغـَلْ امـْـرَتـَـبْ ازْقــرتْ ..
حبـِـيتـْـهـِـن انـَـا ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْــت ..

أمْ ( بَــنـَــــــاتــِـــي ) ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

قـَـبـَـاضـَـاتْ بالـوَانْ عـِـدّه ..
شــِــغـَلْ امـْـرَتـَـبْ و غـَـاويـَـاتْ ..
حبـِـيتـْـهـِـن انـَـا وآيـِـد ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْــت ..

ثـُـلـُـوجْ الصـّـيــِفْ ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة  الغلـــــا...



عبـــارهـ عـن....مجموعـــــــــة مـــن الدخــــــــون وكريمــــات

دخون ( دخون العرايس )دخون(ساحرة العيون )
و (لوشن خبل بي ) و لكزس^__^ 
مـــــاشـــــاءالله بصراحـــــهـ روعــــــهـ .,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.

دخون ( دخون العرايس ) دخون(ساحرة العيون )



(لوشن خبل بي ) و لكزس^__^ 

+عطــــــــــــر هديــــــــــة منهــا.,.



و بعض الهدايا الحلــــــــوه منهــــــــــا.,. ^__^ 




و هــــذا رابطـــــ موضوعهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334079


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

طـَـاوْلـَـة لابْ تــُـوبْ ،
غـَـاويــِـه و عـَـمـَـلـِـيـَـه ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ الأخـْــت ..

المـُـصـَـارْعـَـه ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هلا/ وغلا/أخوااتي/ الغاالياات..

إشتريت/ من/ توتة الحلوة...

المخمرية...

بصرااحة/ ريحتها/ رهيبة.. وتعّطر/ الشعر/ والمكاان..

وهذه الصور
.. 



ومخلط الحجر الأسود..


رهيب/ وراائحة/ أقل/ ما يُقاال/ عنها/ رووعة..

وحبيت/أشكرها/ واايد...

وباارك/ الله في/ رزقها...

ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


هلا/ وغلا/أخوااتي/ الغاالياات..

إشتريت/ من/ توتة الحلوة...

العود/ المعطر(((عوود/ زاايد))


والدخوون/الملكي..

الريحة/ حلووة../ 

وهذه الصور..










وباارك/ الله في/ رزقها...

ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

العوود/ ريحة/ تهب/ بـ/المكاان/ وحلووة..
أخليكم مع/ الصور..













ح ـمدَه

*

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وإشتريت/ من/ أختي///خالتي قماشة..
استانداات/ لــ/تعليق/ الشغاباات..
وإرتحنا/ من/ الفوضى/ والبحث/ عن/ الشغابات/ هنا/ وهنااك..

وجزاها/ ربي/ الجنة..
وهذه الصور..





الغاليه صورتج ظاهره تم مسح الصوره 





بعدنا/ ما/ كملنا/ تعليق/ الشغاباات..

وحبيت/ اشكرها/ وربي/ يووفقها/ دووم..

ويرزقها/ من/ الحلال/ الطيب.ح ـمدَه

----------


## ام غايوتى

اشتريت من آنسات هذى الجلابيات لبنتى وهذى ثالث مرة لى اشترى من عندها :

 هذا الكيس




 وهذى الجلابيات .... وحطت لى هديا طوق وشبره معاه وشبرات فراشات فيهن لمعة

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة um khallof ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... حمــــــــام زيــــــت *( الزيتــــــون )*

بعدنــــي مــــا جربتــــة بس ريحتـــة وايــــد حــــلوه.,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.







و هــــذا رابطـــــ موضوعهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=333773


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## الكـــــاذي

خذيت قطع بشيلهن من نغم الروح...

ما شاء الله عليها.. حريصه ع مواعيد التوصيل.. ما تآخذ أكثر عن يوميين

والصراحه القطع روعه x روعه...

وأسعارها أرخص عن السوق

وهذي قطعه من القطع

----------


## الشيخة 1

امممم اخيرآ وصلت طلبيتي عشان اصورها لكم 
انا طلبت طلبيتي يوم الثلوث بالليل وصلتني يوم الاثنين طلبتها من الاخت الحبوبة ام شامخ 
طلبت اي شدو 48 لون وكونسيلر وبيسز و3بليتات ارواج و3 بودرة مضغوطة واثنين ديرماكول و 3 جلوساات .. الخ <<نسيت

المهم هاذي الصورة بس والاغراض داخل الكراتين ^_^




ارسلتلي غسول للوجه هدية مع الطلبة مشكورة الله يعطيها العافية يارب

بالنسبة لملاحظتي ع الاغراض 
البودرة المضغوطة ثنتين من ماركة اوفيس بس وحدة مااركة ماعرف اش هي ومفتوحة وناقصتها الاسفنجة 
وبعد واحد من الديرماكول كان مفتوح بس الشهادة لله كلها موب مستخدمة 
الايشدو روووووووعة مرررة خطيييييييييييييييراللون غني واضح مع اني جربته بدون ماي والكحل الكريمي خطيييييييييييييييييييييير حتى القلوساات من ماركة فورلايف خطييييييييييرة اما الكونسيلر والبيسز للحين مااستخدمته والبوردة المضغوطة 
ان شاءالله تشترون منها وتجربون بنفسكم ^_^

----------


## mischocolat

اليوم استلمت طلبيتين 
الاولى من ام مايد
حبيبتي والله ام مايد خذت عنها هالبوك الحمر .. استوالي مده ادور شراته ...واخيرا حصلته .ماشالله عليها تعاملها حلو وسريع 


الطلبيه الثانيه عباره عن نوعين من الدخون وما بحط صورهم لان الدخون مايسوى ابدا بالعكس تحول الى كتلة لهب عوده في المدخن والله سلمني عن احترق
اسمحولي ع التصوير من الموبايل

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة  الغلـــــا...



عبـــارهـ عـن....مجموعـــــــــة كريمـــــــــــــات مـــــاشـــــاءالله بصراحـــــهـ روعــــــهـ .,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.



و بعض الهدايا الحلــــــــوه منهــــــــــا.,. ^__^ 

 

و هــــذا رابطـــــ موضوعهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...337790&page=15

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=337367


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## سامرية الليل

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة الغلـــــا...

عبـــارهـ عـن...
دخون ( دخون العرايس ).. بس للاسف كان كل العطر اللي بالغرشة منجب .. وما باقي الا القلييييييييييل في القاع 



شامبو وبلسم للشعر بريحة الورود البيضاء الجبليه ... عطر فراش (الجنون) ... لوشن (لكزس) ... وشاور جل بالتفاح كان هدية منها

وهاي صورة الطلبية كلها



ومـــــا شـــــاءالله بصراحـــــه كل اللي وصلني رووووعــــــه .. 

والغلا تعاملها كان راقي جدا وما قصرت طرشتلي الطلبية بسرعة اول ما قلتلها اني اباها هدية بس التأخير كان من المندوب مب منها

وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=331673

----------


## x REEM x

* وأخيرا صورت طلبيتي من الغاليه أم الميث والشيوخ ،،،،، الميكب ألوانه ف الطبيعه أحلى




*

----------


## مياري

أنا خذت من الاخت الغاليه (( بنت الفلاسي)) زيت شما وبلسم بالفرواله والتوت والصراحه تعاملها ذوووق ومنتجاتها روعه بكل معنى الكلمه وما له داعي أوصف لكم نتايج زيت شما لأنه غني عن الوصف بعد ما دهنت به وغسلت شعري واستشورته حسيته غير عن كل مره وصدقوني هذي مش مجامله الزيت عن جد يخلي الشعر خفيف وتسريحه أحسن 
وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاج وزهبي عمرج حق طلبات الأهل يا بنت الفلاسي وهذي صورة الزيت والبلسم

----------


## عسل مر

*طلباتي دايمه من المنتدى ,,,*
*وبعرض لكم جزء منها ,, وأشكر التاجرات اللي تعاملت معاهم على حسن التعاون ,,*


*هذي طلبيتي من التاجره عود معتق*
*شنطة الحلاقة الرجالية خذيتهم لاخوي وولد خالتي قبل لايسافروون للدراسه برع الله يعودهم بالسلامه ويوفقهم وايد عجبتهم واستانسوا عليها ,,*


**
*وتسلم التاجره المتميزه (( عود معتق )) على الذوق في التعامل والتغليف الراقي,,*
*وهذا رابط التاجره ,,*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293*

----------


## عسل مر

*طلبيتي من التاجره الرائعه سحابه مرت
خذيت عنها بعض المستلزمات للعنايه الشخصيه ,, روووعه تواصلها وتعاملها ,, واخجلتني بهدية وايد حلوه عجبتني وعجبت الأهل ,,,




هذا وااايد عجبني صراحه ومفعوله من اول استخدام يبين ,,




وهذي هديتي من الغالية سحابه ,, دخون للشعر وايد روووعه وريحته خنينه و انتشرت في الغرفه من أول مافتحت الغطا ,,,






تسلم يمناج يا الغلا ,, 

وهذا رابط التاجره (( سحابه مرت )) ,,,

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24509*

----------


## عسل مر

*وهذي الطلبية من التاجره الراقية طبعي شموخي ,, خذيت من عندها جلابيات للبيت ,, شكل ونوع وكواليتي راقي ,,
الوانهن حلوه وزاهيه ,, بس تصويري ظلمهن ,,,
والتاجره ماقصرت طرشت لي الطلب بالوقت المحدد ,,,




أشكر الغالية طبعي شموحي على التعامل والتعاون والبضاعه الحلوووه ,, وان شاء الله يكون بيننا تعامل جريب ,,

وهذا رابط التاجره (( طبعي شموخي ))


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48874*

----------


## عسل مر

*وهذي يمكن الطلبية الرابعه من التاجره الرائعه عود معتق ,,
عود المراسم المعطر اللي للحين ماشميت عود بمستواه ,, والعود الصناعي الأزرق حلوو للبيت وحتى للملابس ,,
دوخنا بالتاجره الغالية من كثر مانطلب ,,

الله يوفقها وايسر امورها يارب ,,

وطبعا الكل في البيت يوصيني يبا من عودها ,,

وهذا الطلب اللي صورته كان للوالده الله يطول بعمرها ,,,




تسلمييين يا الغلا,,,,


و هذا رابط التاجره (( عود معتق ))

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293*

----------


## نقطة عسل

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


طلبيتي من التاجره سيدة زاخر
وما شاء الله عليها روعة اسلوب وتعامل وسرعة رد وسرعة توصيل


الحلو في العلاقه انها تدور 
وما توقعت حجمها بالنظر يكون جي
كنت اتوقعها حسب الصوره أصغر
ومثل ما تجوفون محطيه السلاسل من داخل العلاقه 
*



عسى ربي يوفقها ويفتح لها وباقي اخواتنا أبواب الرزق والرحمه يـارب

عرض العلاقه بتلاقونه ع هالرابـط  :Smile:  

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=332174

----------


## أم حمد 1

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى


مثل ما تعرفون انا وااايد اشتري من المنتدى والسبب ظروفي ومشاغلي ودوامي..

عـ العموم انا قبل العيد اشتريت من التاجرة ملكة الذوق مجموعة علاقيات للسيارة عدد (8) وزعتهم هدية وطبعا بقت وحده وصورتها لكمـ .. وبعد فلاش وما قصرت الغالية وعطتني هدية علاقية تليفون بحرف وميدالية بحرف


ها كله بصوب وتعاملها الذوق بصوب

الله لا يحرمها من ريلها وعيالها وكل احبابها...






ومن يومين طلبت ميك اب من التاجرة رومانسية2005 ووصلتني اليوم بصراحه ما شاءالله عليها


بالتعامل وسرعة التلبية.. والميك يخبل بصراحه .... وطرشتلي هدية وهي ثاني تاجره مع اني تعاملت مع اغلب التاجرات بس محد كان يفرحني بهدية صغيرونه ..


هاي صورة الطلبية ..





وهاي صورة الهدية ....






هي بعد طلبت من التاجرة فقيرة عين الجمل وكااااااااااااااااان خبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


وبعد من حوره نونا حلويات مشكلة وحده للبيت وثانية هدية لربيعتيه شو تخبلت عليها وع طريقة التقديم 

الله يزيدكن من الرزق الحلال خواتيه
يلا اشوفكم في طلبيات ثانية...*

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،



،



،

كـِـلْ قـِـطـْـعـَـه بشـِـيـِـلـَـتـْـهـَـا ..
صـَـرَاحـَـةً !! مـَـاعـَـرف اشـُو أقـُـول فـ ؛
حـَـقْ هـَـ الإنـْـسـَـانــه !
يـَـعـْـنـِـي قـِـطـَـعـْـها و لااا أروَع ..
و هـَـاي هـُـوبْ الـوَدْيـّـه الأولـَـى و لا
الثـّـانـِـيـِـه و لا الثـّـالـْـثـِـه ،
لـِـي اتـْـعـَـامـَـل ويـَـاهـَـا ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِ ي و حـَـبـِـيبـْـتـِـي ..

نـَـغـَـمْ الـرُوحْ ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## mischocolat

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت رومانسيه والله انها حرمه قول وفعل 
امس الثلاثاء طلبت 2 علبة ايشدو بلمعه و2 ايلاينر كريمي وفرشاة الايلاينر واليوم الاربعا استلمتها 
يعني اكسبرس درجه اولى في سرعة التوصيل وفي النوعيه الكلاس
اشكرج الغاليه و****لله اتعامل وياج مره ثانيه



عاد اسمحولي كيمرتي مكسوره وطايحه تصوير بالموبايل

----------


## عيون_الورد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتي دخون جميرا من الاخت عذبة الروح اللي ماقصرت ماشاءالله اتابع ويا الزبونه الطلبيه 


صوره الدخون




واللينك الخاص بموضوع الدخووون 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334649

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم حبوبات\

اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من الغاليه دبويه2007
التعامل وياها قمه في الذوق
كان اول تعامل و ان شاء الله مايكون الاخير


و هيه عباره عن ~:: مــنــاكــيـر كــلاســيـك بالــجــلتــر ::~

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتنـي اليوم طلبيــتي من " الطنيجيه " .. عبارة عن قطعتين قطن مخروز .. الصراحة روووعة روووعة .. قبل خذت عنها قطعة وحده وعيبتني وايد .. وقمت خذت ثنتين بعد ^_^ ،، والتعامل وياها راااقي .. ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره ... 








وهذا رابط موضوعها ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=337644

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتنــي اليوم بعد طلبيــتي من " الغلــــا " .. عبارة عن دخون العرايس .. ريحته خنينه عيبتني ^_^ .. وما قصرت حطتلي هديه شامبو وبلسم ،،، التعامل وياها مريح وراااقي ،، وهالانسانه ما شاء الله عليها طيووووبه وصبووورة وحبوبة .. ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره .. 









هذا رابط موضوعها 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=338827

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

فـِـ عـِـيـِـنْ بـِـنـْـت خـَـالـِـي الصـِـغـَـيـْـرُونـه ،
رُوحْــهَــا مـِـجـّـحـْـلـِـه ~



،

مـَـا شـَـا الله سـُـوَادِه فـَـاحـِـمْ ..


،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

رُوزه ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



عـَـلـَـى بـِـنـْـت خـَـالـْـتـِـي الصــغـَـيـْـرُونـِـه !

،

عـِـيـِـبـَـتـْـنـِـي الغـِـشـْـوَه ،
سـَـاتـْـرَه خـَـامـَـتـْـهـَـا غـَـاويـّـه ..
و امـْـرَتـبـَـه ، حـَـبـِـيـِـتـْـهـَـا انـَـا ؛


،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

![ مَــلـَـكـِـيـّـة ]! ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



لليـُـومْ الـــوَطــَــنـِـي

،

عـِـيـِـبـَـتـْـنـِـي الشـِـيـِـلـِـه ،
وَاااااايـِـد حـَـبـِـيـِـتـْـهـَـا انـَـا ؛

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

طـِـبـْـعـِـي شـُـمـُـوخـِـي ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



لليـُـومْ الـــوَطــَــنـِـي

،

رَوْعـَـه فـِـ اللبـْـس ؛
و الألـْـوَان أحـْـلـَـى فـِـ الطـَـبـِـيعـَـه ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

لـَـمـْـسـَـه Lamsah ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

تسلم التاجره شظايا القلب طبعا اهي عروس الحينه في شهر العسل الله يبارك لها زواجها امييين شوفوا حجمه بالنسبه للموبايل

----------


## job seeker

*
.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبـركاته ..

.. أنـا أمس خـذت طلبيتي مع انها من فترة واصلة بسكانت موجودة في بريد الامارات وأمس اخوي تفيج وراح استلمها..

.. طلبت من التـاجرة الحلم الجمـــــــيل كـريم التــكبير ..

.. ماشاء الله عليـها حبوبة وتواصلت وياها ع الرسايل طبعا بس ما قصرت الاخت وتمت تسأل وتطمن إذا الطلبية وصلت ولا لا ..

.. طـبعا صور الكريم ..


[img]http://www.*****.com/im2jpg/45W59696.jpg[/img]

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/im2jpg/DUx59696.jpg[/IMG]


.. وهـذا رابط موضوعها ..


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=295393*

----------


## معصبة

هاي طلبيتي من اختيzezenya
عبارة عن شنطة



//



وبعد طلبت من اختي نسيان عدة شنط 
وصرت زبونه عندها لان عيبني شغلها ^_^

وعيبني فيهم تواصلهم معاي بخصوص الطلبيه كم يبالها لين توصل 
وسؤالهم لي هل وصلت الطلبيه او بعدها

::
:

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



هــَــذِي الألــْـوَان الطــَــبــِــيعــِــيه ؛
و بــَــاقــِــي الصــُــوّر تــَــم ..
تــَــعــْـدِيلهـِن عــَـ الفــُـوتــُــوشــُـوب  :Smile:  !

،



،



،



،



،



،



،



،

مـَـادرِي شـُـو اقـُـول عـَـنْ هـَـ الانـْـسـَـانـِـه ،
و ربــيــّه حـَـبـْـيــتـْـهـَـا فـِـ الله ..
و تـَـعـَـامـْـلـِـي ويــِـاهـَـا هــُـوبْ مـِـنْ يـُـومْ و لـِـيـِـلـِـه ..
مـِـنْ شـُـهـُـورْ غـَـااااابـْـرَه ..
و أبـّـد مـَـا نـِـدَمــْـت انــيــّه اتــْـعـَـرّفـْـت عـَـلـَـى هـَـ الـتـَـاجـْـرّه ..
راعـْـيـّـة الاسـْـلـُـوبْ الــرَاقــِــي و حـَـبـُـوبـَـه و طـَـيـُـوبـَـه ..
مـِـنْ بـُـونـِـي آخـِـذ مـِـنْ عـِـنـْـدهـَـا بـُـدونْ تـَـرَدد ..
واثـْـقـَـه مـِـنْ ذُوقــْـهـَـا الغـَـاوي ..
كـَـمـّـنْ وَدْيـّـه اتـْـعـَـامـَـلـْـت وِيـَـاهـَـا ..
و اتـْـشـَـرّف انـْـيــّــه اكــُـونْ مـِـنْ زبـَـايـِـنـْـهـَـا ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..
و حـَـبـِـيبـْـتـِـي و اخـْـتِ ؛

وَرْودَة دبــّــي ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



عود المــراسم 

من التاجره

عود معتق




عود معطر خنيــــــــــــن ماشالله ^.^
كســره صغيـــره منه تشـــل الدنيــا . .

الله يوفقهـا و يبــاركلهــا ان شالله . . 



*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



كــريم حــوراء

من التــاجره

Ghroor 85





وايــد حبيـــت ريحتـــه ^.^

ربي يوفقهــا ويبــاركلهـا ان شالله 


*

----------


## موزيلا

السلام عليكم و الرحمه

اليوم يايبتلكم شي اشتريته و وصلنـي من فتره بس كنت متعاايزه انزل الصور 

خاصه انه اتصوير من كاميرا عاديه مب احترافيـه شرات كل مره ،، 

سامحوني على التصـوير لانه مب لين اهنــاكي

طبـعا الأغراض شارتنهـم من عند انسانه غاليه عليه و صدق ذوق و فنااانه وايد مالي غنى عنـها 

بضاعتهـا روعه و الأسعااار روووعه و صدق الجوووده وين والاسعار وين ،، 

طبعا الغنيه عن التعريفـ غناتيه المشرفه " الغـــلـا " 

وبخليكم مع الأغراض 



.



.



.



.



.



.



هالجييس كانت فيه هديه من غناتيه فديتها و الله كلفت على عمرهـا ،،
.



وهاي الهديه الصراحه رووعه و ربي لا يخلينـي منهـا 

والله ثم و الله اتعاامل ويا الغلـا رووعه و مريح و حبيتهـا من خااطري شرات اختيه ^^

ربي يخليها لعيالها و ريلها و اهلـها و يوفقهــا دوووووم دووووم

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*


طلبيــتي 

من التــاجره

سيدة_رأس_الخيمة





وصلتنـــي في بـــوكس حلــو ومرتب ^.^

والتعـــامل ويــاها ذوق 

الله يباركلهــا ويــزيدها من فضلــه . .




*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



عطــرين فــراش

من التاجــرة

شمســه المهيــري







ريحتـــهم وايد حلـــوه و هـــاديه ^.^

الله يــوفقهــا ويبـــاركلهــــا 


*

----------


## AL WAFA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكم خواتي............ عساكم بخير

انا اشتريت ما سرااااب ربطات لبنتي بس الصراحة شو روعة ........ 

صورتلكم اياه بس الصور مب واضحة تصوير تليفون :
http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...a520fba985.jpg

http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...84d7413c58.jpg

واقولها الله يعطيج العافية على مجهودج الرائع .....

وهذا رابط موضوعها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=341552

والسموحة

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



دخون الشعر



و

الدخون الأبيض



و 

Vebix





من التاجره :

سحــابه مــرت


مــاشالله عليها تــوصيــل ســريع,
ودخون الشعـــر ريحتــه فرنسيـــه حلوه و هاديه 

الله يوفقهــا ويبــاركلها ان شالله ^.^



*

----------


## ![ملكية]!

آلسلام عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركـآته ,,



هذي طلبيتيه من الـتآآجره آلغلـــا ربيه يطووول بعمرهــآ ,, والاغراض طلعت روووووووعه ونتايجهم احلى واحلى ,,, ما شاء الله عليها ماتيب لنا الا الزين ,, الله يوفجهـآ ف تجارتها ان شاء الله ,, 









وهذي طلبيتيه من التاجره الامووووره العسل " أسيرة الماضي " ,, خذت منها بدي جينز لكن شنو خبآآآآآآآآآل والله ولا يخصه بالصووره لانه ع الواقع احلى بواااااايد من الصوره الحمدلله ,, وما شاء الله عليها رااعية اصل وذووق ,, ربيه يحفظها من كل شر ويوفجها ف دراستها وتجارتها ,, 








واخيرآ طلبيتيه من التاجره الحبوبه " بنـت الفلاســي " ,, صبوره ما شاء الله عليها هههههههههـ حليلها والله خرعتهـآ ^_* ,,

طلبت منهـآ كريم خلاصة الزيوت والفرآوله + بلسم زيت الحيه ,, و اول ماوصلنيه من حلات شكلهن وريحتهن بغيت آكلهن هههههههههههههههههـ ,,




الله يحفظها ويوفجها ف دراستها وتجارتها ان شاء الله ,,



و آمممممممممم ’ آسمحوليـه ع آلتصوير آلبآيت ههههههههههههـ مادري بلآهـآ كآم آلفون هآليومين !_! ,,






آختكن ف آلله

----------


## موزيلا

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 

خواااتي وصلتنــــي هالطلبيه من يووومين و الصراحه كااان العووود رووعه و ماعليه كلام 

و وااايد عجبنـــا اففف ريحته اتقند الرااس الصراااحه تضرب ف المخيييخ لوووولز 

طبعـا العود هوو عود مراااســـم المعطــر من التاجره | عوود معتق |

وهاي الصور 



.



.



الصراحه ما اعرف شو اقوول بس صدق العوود رووعه و لا غلطـه بعد فنان مثل صاحبته 

ربي يوفقهـا ويرزقهـا من حلال و من أوسع ابوابه

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،

سـِـمـْـحـِـن لـِـي الصــُـورَه هـُـوب بـِـ المـِـسـْـتـَـوى ! ..
لنـْـيـّـه امـْـصـَـوّرتنـْـهـَـا فـِـ عـِـيـِـلـّـه ..



،

خـِـلافْ يـَـتنـِـي بـِـنــتْ خـَـاليــّـه الصـِـغـَـيـْـرُونـِـه و صـُـوّرتْ عـَـدّل ! ..



،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

Just 4 u ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة  ام الوصايف

...



عبـــارهـ عـن....مجموعـــــــــة كريمــــات و ان شاءالله احصل منه فايده قولوا اميــــــــــــــن : )

و هذي الصــــــور.,.




و هــــذا رابطـــــ موضوعهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=308877

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=339444


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

هذي طلبيتي من اختي حبيبتي الطنيجية 




و صدق الورود طلعت أحلى عن اللي توقعته و ناوية أطلب زيادة

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي من هنودة1984 
( جلابيات للبيت قطن .. خامتهن حلوة وناعمة .. وخفاف للبيت وطرشتلي فديتها وياهن هدايا حلوة )

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي من الغالية بنت الفلاسي .. وهاي مب اول طلبية عطور من عندها .. فنانة ماشاء الله عليها و ذوق
والعطور مايحتاي امدحهن لان التركيز عالي والروايح حلوة ..

----------


## القمزية

شنطة من سيدة راس الخيمة .. كيوت وحلوة ..

----------


## القمزية

المنطف المنعش << عكيفي سميته ههه من الغلا 
انا خذت اللي ريحته فرنسية وايد هادية .. حبيته من اول شمـّة  :Big Grin: 
اخواني فالبيت يوم يشوفون الغرشة يتحرونه شي ينشرب >_<

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي وصلت البارحة من ملكة الذوق والاغراض قمة فالذوق ..
روعة التعليقات بصراحة ولمعة الكرستالات .. واحلى شي ان الطلبية وصلت بسرعه ..
والمندوب قمة فالاخلاق ..

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ ام شامخ2

عباارة عن..

نبدأ/ بــ/كيس/ المكيااج/ اللي / وصلني..




وجليتير/ تحت العيوون..










ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ ام شامخ2

عباارة عن..



اقلام تحديد/ العيوون/ والشفااه..



جليتر/ تحت/ الحوااجب..







ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ ام شامخ2

عباارة عن..



أي/ شدو/ الأكثر/ رووعة/ على/ الطبيعة..






ونااوية/ إن شاءالله اتعاامل/ وياها/ مرآآت/ ثاانية..

وما قصرت/ الغاالية/ طرشت لي/ هذا/ الكريم/ هدية/ من/ عندها..




ربي/ لا/ يحرمني/ من/ ذووقها/ واخلاقها/ الغاوية/ في/ التعاامل/ والتوااصل/ وياااي..

الله/ يرزقها/ الحلال/ الدائم/ ويباارك/ لها/ في/ رزقها..



ح ـمدَه

----------


## أم رويض

يرجى تصغير الصوره لان حجمها كبير جدا



طلبيه العطور من عند الاخت ام عبيان وطلبيه بودره التوفي والخلخال وزيت المساج من عند الاختensana فديتهن طلبن و الله كلهن ذوق و لا بعد ما طولت لطلبيه من و صلت .. 

المهم بودره التوفي روووووووووووعه والدخون وعطور الفراش رووووعه و ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## تركواز

*


أنا من دوووم أشتري من المنتدى بس ها المره قلت بحطلكم أخر طلبيه وصلتني ،، واليوم بالتحديد


وهيه طلبيه من الأخت لأحل عينه... يزاها الله الف خير.... وأقولها مشكورة 


وهذا رابط مضوعها للحابين يطلبون منها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=327217

هاي طلبيتي أول ماوصلت













ها شكله أحلى في الواقع لونه ذهبي مب ميبن في التصوير عدل،، احم احم يكفي لونه تركواز عشان جيه خذته،، وكنت أبا لون الفوشي حق اختي بس مخلص 





وبس ^^*

----------


## ام كشمه

طلبت حمام زيت الزيتون من غاليتي وعزيزتي التاجره um khallof 

ريحته واااااااااايد حلوه اليوم بجربه ان شاء الله 





وطبعا هاي مب اول مره اتعامل معها بس اتعايز اصور ^ـــــــــ^ 

وفديتها ذوق وانسانه حبوبه واايد 


وطلبت منها عود ودخون بس يوصلني بصوره وبنزله واكيد مع التجربه 


الله يوفقها

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،



،



،

طلبيتي كانت ؛

1 ] مكينة البيتزا ،
2 ] مكينة الوافل ،
3 ] قطــّــاعـَـة السـَـلـَـطـَه ،
4 ] مكينة المشروبات الحاره ،
5 ] الخلاط اليدوي ،

عاد سمحن لي ، ما صورت إلا مكينة البيتزا ..
عليه امتحانين و جاسنيّه عناد ، <~ مدحوبه اتعاند عمرها ..
إلا اصوّر و انزل الرد و خلاف اذاكر ..
و باذن الله باجر بيسوولنا بيتزا ،
و بصورلكم صوّر زود بعد ..
و عن التاجره ... شاقول عنها  :Smile:  ؟؟
حبوبه ؟ طيوبه ؟ انسانه ذوووق ..
حبيتها من اسلوبها فـ رمستها ..
و ان شا الله يكون بينـّـا تعامل زود ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

Um Khallof ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## الذربة

أنا ما أطلب وايد من المنتدى .. بس هذا جزء من طلبياتي .. 

من بنت الفلاسي .. زيت شما .. ما زال تحت التجربة ..




من الدامه .. عطور سمارت ... حبيتهم وايد ..




من التاجرة المتألقة .. عطر مذهله ودخون VIP ..


باقي طلبياتي كانت مخورة من التاجرة المتألقة .. و شرشفين من طيف وردي .. بس ما قدرت أصورهم ..

----------


## دلع عيناوي

مراحب كيفكون

خذت ااغراض من كذا تاجره في منهم متعوده عليهم بمعنى اني زبونه دايمه وفي اللي اول مره واسعدني التعامل معاهم ومنهم ^^

*07ام حــــارب20*

خذت منها ميك اب وعن جد رووعه ولاتفوتونه يا بنات خصوصن باليت الروج شي عجييييييب والجلوسات واااو ...وانصحكم تأخذون الفوطه السحريه فنااانه واللي دور عن كل غريب ويديد اقولها مالج الا ام حــارب ...اسعدني التعامل معاها لاول مره وبأذن الله مابيكون الاخير..الله يوفقها ^^



وثاني تعامل كان مع؟؟

* انســــــــات* 

*خذت منها قطع مخوره حلوات ينفعن حق البيت خفاف وهذا كان اول تعامل معاها وبأذن الله مابيكون الاخير اسعدني التعامل معاهااا ..والله يوفقهاااا

والسموحه ما لحقت اصورهن * 

وبعد منوووه؟؟؟

هيه صح *نغـــ الرووووووح ـــــم*

خذت منها قطع بشيلهن وهذا مب اول تعامل خذت عنها من قبل وعيبني وااااااااايد وبأذن الله بيتكرر تعاملي معاها واسعارها حلووه ...الله يوفقهاااا ^^



واتريا طلبيتي توصل من ام حمدان (الغــــــلـــــا) وان شاءالله بصورها لكم ^^

وفي فخاطري وايد اغراض وان شاءالله من اخذهن بنزل الصور والسمووووحه جان نسيت حد

----------


## عرق زايد

*
السلام عليكم يا حلوات000

طلبيتي من الاخت اسيرة الماضي تشقر روووووعة بصرااااحة و حبيت اشكرها كل الشكر 000*

----------


## مريحانه

انا اول مره اطلب من المنتدى وتجربتي لله الحمد كانت حلوه وبتكرر ان شاء الله 


طلبت من التاجره ( um khallof )

1- عود ميثه المعطر روووعه خليته حق المليس وناويه اطلب واحد حق اختيه وامايه 

2- دخون شيوخي وايد حلو خليته حق الصاله 

3- دخون اميره و دخون جميرا اسبشل حق غرفتيه وبس ههههههه


كل غرشه تتميز بريحه حلوه 

صورة الطلبيه 





وفديتها طرشت لي سامبل من دخون بشاير حلوه ريحته وراح اطلبه ان شاء الله خلال يومين

حبيتها وايد من اسلوبها وشجعتني اني اطلب مره ثانيه منها ومن التاجرات 


موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

السلام عليكم خوااااتي

وصلتني طلبيتي من الفراشه 2020 وهي المناكير الإسلامي :44 (33):  :44 (33): 

 :55 (4):  :55 (7):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  :55:  :13 (5): 
وماشااااءالله .....الألواان غاااايه في الروعه.....ومن كل لون حبتين....والتاااجرة سريييعه في التوصيل

هاي العلبه أول ما وصلتني


وهاي الألوااان.....واااايد هااااديه



وطبعا ماااا صدقت على طوووول جربتهن على ظفوووري....ماشي صبرحتى يوم ييت أقشره من على ظفوري ما ترك ولا أثر

----------


## ..CuteEyes..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

انا طلبت واااايد اشياء من تاجرات المنتدى.. ووصلتني بعض الطلبيات والبعض الاخر *****الله في الطريج  :Smile: 

اتعاملت مع الاخت "دلع دبي".. طلبت منها الكريم العجيب.. وصدق عجيب.. انا طلبت الحجم الصغير للتجربه.. وهذي صورته 


يزاها الف خير يارب... وجعله في ميزان حسناتها.... 
هذا رابط الموضوع للي تحب تجربه  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=328095


وطلبت طلبيات ثانيه مثل: الثلج المضيء وكحل سمايلنج من ام حمدان.. ماقصرت يزاها الله الف خير بعد..
وطلبت من الاخت طيف وردي علاقة الشغاب الحجم المتوسط.. ويزاها الله الف خير.. رتبتلي العفسه كلها  :Smile: 
وهذي صورتها ....



الى اللقاء  :Smile:

----------


## zoomyat

اخيييييييييرا وبعد طول انتظار وصلت طلبيتي من دخون الغلـــــا ... 

طبعا مب اليوم وصلتني لا والله فديتها امطرشتنه من اسبوعين وصورتهم بس ماحصلت وقت اصغر الصور وانزلهم فالنت ... 

طبعا كلكم تعرفون دخونها ما شاء الله عليها صدق صدق اتدوخ ريحته .. 

شوفوا الصور عقب بخبركم شي : 

هاي جيسه الطلبيه اول ماوصلتني:




طلبيتي بعد ما طلعتها من الجيسه




شوفوا بعد ما فتحت الجيسه شو فيها:




الدخون من جريب - اسمحولي مب حافظه اساميهم ..
بس اللي اعرفه ان الدخون المكور اسمه دخون العرايس .. 
وفي واحد منهم اسمه ساحره العيون .. 












وهالصوره فيها كريم " خبل بي" ها اسمه جي وهو صدق خبل بي عدل .. وعطر ريحته خباااااااااااااااااااااال ما شاء الله عليها غلووي .. طبعا مب امقصره انا كل يوم احطي من الكريم وارش العطر .. ماقدر اقاوم شكلهم على التسريحه وما استخدمهم ! ..
وطبعا العطر كان هديه مع الباكج اللي خذته ...
والجلوس والمناكير فديتها كانت حاطتنهم هديه لي ..



الله لا يحرمنا من اغراضج يالغلـــا لانها صدق صدق ما تتفوت ... 

واحينه طالبه منها دخون الكاكاو اللي امسوتنه .. قلت شكل الدخون حلو ينفع للهدايا ودام ان ربيعتي توها امربيه باخذ لها هالدخون ^__^

ونصيحه لا اتفوتون عروضها لانكم صدق بتندمون اذا خلص ... << وحده ميته قهر  :Frown:  لانها ما لحقت ع عروض الشنطه .. كيف ماشفت الموضوع هئ هئ 


وملف الغلـــا بين ايدكم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## zoomyat

الجزء الثاني لوول : 

طلبت من كعبيه شباصات الكيروشيه ...
واليوم وصلوني ... شوفوا اشكالهم صدق كيوت 




وان شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل دايم معاها ...
شغلها نظيف ومرتب ... 

وهذا ملفها للي يحب :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40105

----------


## zoomyat

الجزء الثالث :

طلبت من التاجره تومي 
خواتم الكيروشيه .... واطواق ...

صورت الخواتم ونسيت اصور الاطواق لووول ..



وطلبت منها بعد لبس للمراضع قالت لي ربيعتها اتسوي ... وبعد ماصورتهم 

ملف التاجره تومي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14383

----------


## zoomyat

اخر طلبيه لليوم لوول

توها وصلتني فرييييييييييييييش يعني الصور 

طلبت شباشب للبيت من التاجره ليتل ليدي (اسمها بالانجليزي)

وبكل صراحه
اشكالهم على الطبيعه وااااااااااااااااايد يخبلوووووووووووووون اكثر من الصور ..
حرااااااااام يا لتل ليدي ظلمتي الشباشب فالصور ... 


شوفوا الجيس اللي وصلني:




شوفوا الشباشب كيف اشكالهم كشخه (الصوره مادري ليش طالعه شوي فاقع الوانها)




وحطت لي هديه فديتها




وان شاء الله مابيكون هذا اخر تعامل لي معاها ..... 
لاني باجر يوم براوي خواتي النعول بيتخبلون وكل وحده بتنط تبا لووول ...
وطبعا لاني دوم احب اكشخ فالبيت لازم باخذ نعول اكثر .....

لتل ليدي جهزي عمرج للطلبيات ^__^ ..

اتفضلوا الملف :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=8512

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ الغلـــــا
..

ونبدأً/ قبل/ كل/ شيء/ ب/كيس/ الطلبية..




وطلبت..

عطر الفراش..





والريحة/ غااوية..


وطلبت..


وكريم/ خبل/ بي/ الحلو..






ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ 

الغلـــــا


وطلبت..

دخوون/ العرايس..








وطلبت...

دخوون/ ساحرة/ العيوون..








جربّته..


رهيب/ وريحة/ تجنن..



ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ الغلـــــا..



وطلبت..

..دهن العوود..





وجميلتي/ الغلا/ ما/ قصرت/ طرشت/ لي/ هذه/ الهدية..


الحووة/ مثلها..








ربي/ لا/ يحرمني/ من/ ذووقها/ وتعاملها/ الرااقي..

واشكرها/ واااد/ واايد..

ويرزقها/ الحلال/ الداائم/إن شاءالله..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي/ الغاالية..

سحابة مرت..


وعباارة/عن//

عن/ دخوون/ شما/ للشعر..





صدقووني/ ما/ أجاملها/ أنا/ فتحت/ غطااة/ الغرشة/ وضربت/ الريحة/ في/ الراس..

رغم/ إني/ بعدني/ ما/ أستخدمته/ وعطرت به/ شعري..





وطرشت/ لي/ هدية/ حلووة/ عبارة/ عن/ دخوون/ سائل/ جديد/ من/ إنتاجها..


وإسمه/ رفيعة..











وشو اكتب/ عنه/ أحس/ إني/ باقصر/ بــ/حقها..

لأني/ ما/ صدقت/ وصلني/ وعلى/ طوول/ جربته/ ودخنت/ منه..


((وصدقووني/ كاان/ ريلي/ بالطاابق/ الأول/ ويااني/ الغرفة/

يسألني/ عن/ ريحة الدخوون..ويقوول/ لي/ وااصلة/ تحت/ وحلووة..))

وإن شاءالله/ رااح/ اطلب/ منه/ المرة/ اليااية..

وأحب/ اشكرها/ أختي/ سحابة مرت/ 

وتعااملها/ جداً/ رااقي/

ولعوزتها/ بشروطي/ وطلبااتي/ بس/ هي/ إنساانة/ كلها/ ذووق/ وأخلاق/ 

وتحااول/ ترضي/ الزبوونة..

فــ/لها/ الشكر/ والتقدير..

وربي/ يووفقها/ ويرزقها/ الحلال/ الداائم..

وربي/ يووفق/ كل/ التاجراات/ الحواات..
ح ـمدَه

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

وصلتني طلبيتي.....

من الغاليه أم (بناتي) تسلم إيديها عالقباضات الغاويه......

 :55 (8):   :13 (56):   :55 (11):  :55 (1):  :13 (5):  :55 (7): 
 :Anotherone:  :44 (19):  :44 (33):  :44 (26):

----------


## غلاهــــم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أمس وصلتني طلبيتي من 
الدلوع ـه

وهي شنطة غوشي


وهاى من تصويري



الشنطه اصليه ^.^
ومعاها كل اغراضها
وهديه بوكـ LV بسبب التأخير
تسلمين ختيه




ملف الدلوع ـه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23768

----------


## رعبوبة العين

يسـ ع ـد ..{ صبـــآآآآآحكم }..^^

أولن :- أحب اشكر أم الميث على الطلبية الحلوه ..يزاج الله خير

ثانين :- اكيد تبون تعرفون شو اشتريت من عندها .. ام الميث معروفه بمكياجها..
فأأشتريت من عندها ..
1- كونسيلرر من ميك اب فورلايف
2- ثلاث اللوان من ايشدو ميك اب فور لايف
3-كحال كريمي لونه كحلي << 
4-باليت ايشدو مااائي ,, 
5- فرش مكياج
6- ليب لاينر
7 - فديتها هيه ماقصرت وهدتني لامعه بيضا وايد حلووووووه^^
وهذي هيه الصوره ,,



وهذا رايي 

عيبتني الالوان وااااااااايد واقولج تخبلت على الجحاااااااال خخخخخخخخخ .. 
حتى الايشدو المائي .. وايد حلوو .. عيبني .. وحتى الايشدو العادي وايد عيبني درجات الوردي.... وحسيتها الالوان قويه وثابته >> وهذا إللي كنت اتمناه ,, وحتى المحددات >> حتى كنت خايفه من اللون البرتقالي ..بس دش خاطريه .. ( فديتج لو بتكلم من يوم لين باجر ماظني بوفي حقج)
وحتى الفررررررش ماليل الميك اب ,, فناانااااااااات وااااايد ^^ وانا كنت محتاااايه فرررررششش

وان شاء الله دوم اكون زبونه عندج ..

والله يوفقج في تجارتج 

خويتج رعبوبة العين ^^

----------


## أم_راشد

وانا خذت هالبالتيه من عند ام الميث الشيوخ



واصراحه عيبني

----------


## سيدة_رأس_الخيمه

انا اشتريت من ايماااان كيك يمممممممممممممممممممممي

----------


## ^ نونوه ^

أنا شريت من الغاليه ( طيف وردي ) ستاند الشغابات وما قصرت الغاليه وصلني بخلال 2- 3 ايام تقريباً ...

أشكرها الغاليه على الستاند لانه صج فنان .





صورة بالفلاش :



وهذا ملفها الشخصي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6717

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بنت شربت

مرحباااا
البارحه وصلت طلبيه اختي من الاخت الكريمه سيدةزاخر وطلبتنا استاند شغابات ما شاء الله حلو ويكفي حق وايد شغابات 
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=71113



وطلبيتي من زمان طالبتنها من الاخت الغاليه الغلـــــا 
وطلبيتي الثانيه منها في الطريج
ومنتجاتها ما يحتاي اقول شي لان الكل يعرف جودت منتجاتها العجيبه ^_^
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101



وطلبت فلاش من الاخت ملكة الذوق وااايد حلو الفلاش مومري وفيه علاقه للمفاتيح وعطيته لربيعتي هديه بس نسيت اصوره وهذا من تصويرها 

http://up5.m5zn.com/photos/00074/9obng6d4rn5a.jpg

وان شاء الله من توصل طلبياتي الثانيات بصور وبنزل الصور

موفقين

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة 
ملكة*الكيك ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك ..۝ملكــة*الكيـك۝*

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.






و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة هومر ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... خلطةالعامريات للتبيض

و هذي الصــــــور.,.



و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=331025


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة أناقتي ...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... 4 قباضات دانتيل روعـــــــــــــــة و احلى شي فيهم انهم خفاف على الراس.,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.







و هذي هدية حلوة و راقية منها ما قصرت بصراحه.,.




و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=318193



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة نوف81 ...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... ساعـــة VALENTINO .,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.



بصراحة الساعة روعه و صدق في فرق عن سعر الاســــــــــواق.,. و هي أصلية 100 % أتاكدوا

و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=342363


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## ام شامخ 2

هــــــــــذي طلبيـــــــــتي من الغــــــــــــــالية ورودة دبــــــــــــــي فديتـــــــــــهااااااااا













وهذا موضوعهاااااااااا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=341302

----------


## بنت فرفوره

*اشتريت من عند التاجره( فقيرة) ربي يوفقها فديتها ماقصرت بسكوت عين الجمل بالنوتلا ياااااااااااااااااااااي كان لذييذ
حتى الاهل تمو يمدحونه وانشاء الله بطلب بعد
وهذي صورت البسكوت عين الجمل 

[IMG][/IMG

[IMG][/IMG]


واشتريت من عند التاجره(Remani) ربي يوفقها تعبتها وياي واايد حتى التعامل وياها قمه في الذوق
اشتريت جلابيات الجلابيات بصراحه رووووووووووووووعه
والقياس ضابط و مرتب 
وهذي صور الجلابيات 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## بنت فرفوره

*اشتريت من التاجره (malakmaroc) طلبيت منها مجموعه الدلع فديتها
والله طلبيتها منها ووفرتهم لي طبعا خذيت اثين لي ولأختي ربي يوفقها 
وأشكر مندوبتها (حياة الامارات) على تعاملها وربي يوفقها 

[IMG][/IMG]


وشتريت من التاجره (bo$ah)  خلطه الصابونه ..لمزيونه وشقره 
فديتها ربي يوفقها تعبتها وياي وااايد 

[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## بنت فرفوره

*واشتريت من عندج التاجره (أسيرة الماضي) المشقر الشفاف ربي يوفقها وتعاملها ذوووق 

[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## الغافه 2008

طلبت من التاجره um khallof 

حمام زيت الشاي الاخضر ريحته رووووووووووووعه تخبلوا عليه في الدوام وطلبت منها 4 علب زياده 





علب حق اكسسواراتي وااااايد كيوت واحلى في الطبيعه 




طلبت اكياس حق حفلة اختيه 4 درازن توزيعات شكلهم وااايد حلو






والحينه طلبت منها دخون وعود حقي وحق ربيعاتي اللي في الدوام 
تخبلنا عالريحه يوم دخنا بالعينات 


um khallof تاجره حبوبه وايد وصبوره واحلى مافيها اسلوبها العذب 
موفقه الغاليه 



طلبت غرض من تاجره ثانيه ما وصلني لحد الحينه صار له اكثر من اسبوعين

----------


## hutoon

*السلام عليكم

خذت من التاجرة توته الحلوة هالمجموعه صدق ريحه غاااااويه يطولي بعمرها

ومعاهم عينات دخون و أذكار الصباح والمساء تسلمين الغالية وربي ذوووق

*

----------


## مياري

خذت الطقمين من الأخت الغاليه (( نغم الروح)) وقطعها غنيه عن الوصف بارده وخفيفه وما عليها كلام وهذي الطقم مع شيلهن 



موفقه اختي وان شاء الله للأحسن

----------


## مياري

اختي الغاليه عود معتق عود المراسم وصل وريحته شاله البيت شل وربي شاهد على كلامي ما أجاملج ولا أسويلج دعايه حتى اني بس بطلت الغطا عسب أشوفه وسكرتها على طول يعني ما بخرت به البيت وريلي وصل البيت عقب ساعه تقريبا وأول ما دش قال لي ( انتي ياينج زوار اليوم وشكلهم راهيين ) ولما قلت له شو عرفك انهم راهيين ؟؟ قال لي( ريحة بخورهم تقول جي) والكلام اللي قاله ريلي خلاني أتاكد ان العود اللي تسوينه صدق عود شيوخ 00ولو بخرت به البيت أكيد الكل بيتخبل عليه00
لا خلا ولا عدم منج 00 والطيب ما يظهر الا من أهل الطيب


وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...37#post9103637

----------


## al-talee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
يزاها الله خير ختيه mischocolat وفرة لي طلبي وهو مجموعه كريمات وبدي لوشون الخ 

وهني صوره للمجموعتين اللي اشترتهن منها ...


والصراحه الغاليه يزاها الله خير .. انسانه قمه في الذوق اسلوبها وياج تخليج تستحين منها ترحيبها بس يكفي ما قصرت ويوفقها ولا يهينها ويفتح لها ابواب رزقه ..

والسموحه ع التصوير لانه تصوير تلفون ..




وهني رابطها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86111

----------


## طيف وردي

انا من زمان ماحطيت مشترياتي كان البلوتوث مال اللاب خربان والحين الحمد الله اصلح المهم 


خذت شباااصاات رووعه رووعه ومايعورن في الراااس وتنقيت تقريبا كل الالوان


من اختي التاجره ثلوج الصيف
اذا ماكنت غلطانه
نسيت لان طالبتنهن في رمضان
والطلبيه تاخرت يمكن اسبوووع
ومشكووره على الكتيباات والدفتر الصغيروون عيب بنتي

----------


## طيف وردي

المشقر اخذته من التاجره
اسيره الماضي
بس اللي بشرته حساااسه مانصحها تاخذه لانه حرق ويهي وويه ختيه

بعد نفس الشي وصلني في رمضان وتاخر في التوصيل وايد

مشكووره حبيبتي

----------


## طيف وردي

وطلبيتي من دلووعة امها وانتو بكرامه نعااال احمر جنااان واااااااايد حلوووو طلبية شهر رمضان
بس تاخر وايــــــــــــــــــــد لين ماوصلني تقريبا اسبووعين من طلبته.......

----------


## طيف وردي

طلبيتيه من ام رشوودي كنت زايرتنها في المعرض
عباه بحررنيه روووووووووووعه

----------


## طيف وردي

عدساات من اختي التاجره سحابه مرت

مشكوووره

----------


## طيف وردي

بعد فصلت هالطقم عند وحده من التاجراات يااربي نسيت اسمهاا بالانجليزي كان لو تعرفوون هالمديل عند منو ذكرووني ع الخاص عشان اكتب اسمها لان صدق تستااهل المدح
معنه كان موسم عيد وزحمه بس ماشالله خلتها ابسرعه
وشرفني التعامل معاهااا

----------


## طيف وردي

وطلبيته من مشرفتنا الغاليه ام حمدان الغـــلـــا 
شامبو وبلسم الفل
روووووووووعه اتم رييحته اتفووح في الشعر حتا يم اتردين اتقسلينه مره ثاننيه بس بالمااي اشمين رييحت الفل فضيييييعه الريحه ادووووخ
والشوور جل فنااان بعد 
بس مالحق على الا هذيل بنتريا الدفعات اليااايه لان صدق منتجداات ماتتفووت
وكانت مشالله سريعه في التوصيل[/COLOR]

----------


## طيف وردي

صرااحه ماقدر اتكلم واقوول شي عن اجااراات انجوووووده روووووووووووووعه روووووووووووووعه اشوي عليهم وماشالله وااصلالاتني بسرعه ماتخيلوونها وكان الاغراااض ملفووفه لف عدل حرييصين على انها توصل سليمه

مشكووووره غناتي وان شالله دووم بطلب منج

----------


## نصابو

مرحبااا ^_^
خذت عـــود المراســـــم عن ختيه التاجرهـ .. عود معتـــق ..
الصراحه كلمه خبال شوووووووووووووووويه عليه
من وصلتنهـ الطلبيهـ على طوول فوحته 
الريحه اتذكرنيهـ بالاعراااس لوووول ^_^
حتى ختيه يوم حدرت بيتنا قالت امنو ياينكم اليوم خخخخخخخخخخ اشم ريحه غااويه 
فديت روحهااا ماقصرت انا طلبت ليه غرشه والغرشه الثانيه بغيتها هديه حق ربيعتيه
وكنت مستعيله وطرشتهم لييه باالامبووست
ربيهـ يوووفقج يالغلااا ويرزقج من حلاله ياااربيهـ ^_^

----------


## الحور1

انا شريت من ام رشووووودي
طبعا عن طريق ربيعتهتا ام امنه.. الله يردها بالسلامه

هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A+%DE%D1%C8%E4

مجموعه 2 عود ملكي روووعه ريحته شلت الدنيا شل وهو في الكيس ريحته تبارك الرحمن فايحة 
و1عود سيوفي معطر والغرشه نصها عطر هذا بعد ارووووع عطره طاح ع شيلتي وتمت الريحه 3ايام واخواني واخواتي تخبلو عالريحه مووووووووووووت وبرد اطلب مرة ثانية لهم يوم ادخنت 
اول مرة اشم عود بهالرووووووعه و الخبال 





اول مايخلوصون برد اطلب اكيدين

وفديتها ماقصرت طرشتلي قباضة ذهبية كبيرة لووووووووول



رايتج بيضا وبارك الله في تجارتكم ام رشوودي وام امنه

----------


## الحور1

شريت الاينر من اسبرانسا بن ناي 

اموووت عليه

وتسلمين وبارك الله في تجارتج

----------


## دارالمتألقة

وصلت طلبتي من الغالية ام امنه..
الطلبية عباره عن عطور وعود شيوخي وملكي ودخون الوله صدج رووووعه وقمه في الرووووووووووعه 
والكل تخبل عليه خصه اماية الله يحفظها لان الطلبية طلبيه الوالدة وبس
وطرشتلي غرشه عطر مجانية هدية واااااو انا شليتها هههههههه

رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A+%DE%D1%C8%E4


هذه المجموعه مع الهدية



وتسلمين ياغناتي 
وتشكراااااااااااااااتي 
وسلمي ع ام رشودي كثير السلام

----------


## دارالمتألقة

خذيت من الاخت عود معتق العود الصناعي


تسلمين ياغناتي

----------


## دارالمتألقة

خذيت من ام امنه..
مكياج فوريفير الامريكي 
الصندوق فيه11 درج
مع سي دي مجاني لتعليم المكياج

دورت عالرابط مااحصلته بما انه تعرف ام رشودي سالتها وطرشته لي 
لاني شفته عند بنت عموتي وتخبلت عيه




روووووووووعه وانا انصح كل عروس تجربه

----------


## ash.23lena

التـــجربــه ..
يــــــــآآآي فــديتج روحــج آآنـــآآ يا حلاتهــم ..
ع طــوول آآول مــآ وصل رحــت دخــلت الـ[ح]مــآم وسويت شــور وجربـــتهم كلهم ..
ريــحة واآآيد كيــــــووت وحلوه ..
تدرين الغلـــــا هذا كــله من ذوقج و سرعــــتج فالتــوصيل ..
آآنـــآآ لو ادري جــــــــ’’ـآن من زمـــآ/ن خــذت يالله نـــترياا الدفعــآت اليايـــه ..//
وماماتـــي ع طوول آول ما شمـــت الريحة خذت عني مــآآل الويه وجـــآآن ازعل لآآنه خلص ومــآكو نــفسه ..
يآآلله نتـــريا الطلبيه ..





وهــذا الــرآآبـــط ..\\
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=329025


^.^

----------


## دلع عيناوي

هااااي

كنت طالبه من الغلـــــــــا شوية غريضات

وبعد طول انتظار 


شو استوى


_كللللللللووووووووووووووووشش دمبق دمبق دمبق>> سمعونا زغروظه لوول_


وصلـــــــــــــــــن غريضاتي ^___^



وهاي طلبيتي بالبكجرز مب كلها ..وكل الشكر للغــــــــــــلـــــا...ويا مرحبابكم تعالو كل يوم >_<







والله يوفقهاااا ..وفي انتظار باقي طلبياتي اللي فدرب ان شاءالله وردة دبي ونغم الروح والنحله ودرب الوله ..سي يووو سوون


رابط ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## أم حمد 1

وصلتني البضاعة من الاخت ورودة دبي

ما شاءالله عليها وعلى تعاملها

طلبت واااااااااايد اشياء وما قدرت اصورها كلها

وهاي بعض الصور

----------


## هنودة1985

هلا خواتــــي اليوم الحمدلله وصلت كل طلبياتي اللي كنت طالبتنها ... بس في طلبيتين ناقصه بيوصلوني

خلال ها اليومين إن شاء الله ...


أول طلبيه لـــي كانت من أم رشوووودي ... ربي يعطيها ألف عافيـــه ... طلبت منها دخون الوله ...

الصرااااحـــه بعدني ما جربته ... بس ريحته في الغرشــــه واااايد غاويه ...

أخليكم مع الصور

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


مشكوووووره يا أم رشووودي ... وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=342023

----------


## هنودة1985

وطلبيتــــي الثانيــــه كانت من أم خلوف ... فديتها ما قصرت وياي ... وصبرت علي ... الله يعطيج 

الصحه والعافيه ...

طلبيتي كانت جهاز البيتزا + جهاز الدونت 

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا رابط موضوعها ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...t=%CE%E1%E6%DD

----------


## هنودة1985

طلبيتـــي الثالثه كانت من الغـــلا ... ربـــي يوفقج في دنيتج وآخرتج يالغلا ...

صدق صدق ما قصرتـــي ... فديتها فوق طلبيتـــي طرشت لي هديه ... مشكوره وما اتقصرين يا الغــــــلا 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

مشكوره يالغلا ربـــي لا حرمنـــي منج ولا من تعاملج الحلو وياي ...وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=336336

----------


## هنودة1985

وطلبيتـــي الأخيـــره كانت من أم فجوره ما قصرت فديتها ... والبضاعه اللي اشتريتها عنج بالطبيعه 

واااايد غاويـــه ... عاد هذي الطلبيه طالبتنها حق بنتـــي فديتها ... حق البرد ...

[IMG][/IMG]

مشكوره يا أم فجوره ما اتقصرين ...

----------


## ^ نونوه ^

انا شريت من اختي العزيزه لمسة أناقة زيت العجايب - ووصلني اليوم بالبريد السريع وعلى طول من رديت البيت فتحته وكنت اخاف احطه ويكون فيه ريحه وانا ما ابي اغسل شعري اليوم قلت احط شوي بس في جذور الشعر بس يوم حطيته شفت انه ما فيه ريحه ابد حتى اسأل اختيه تشم شعري تقولي ما فيه ريحه قلت خلني عيل احط كمية محترمه دام انه ما فيه ريحه واسير باجر الدوام وانا مطمنه وارجع واغسل شعريه .... بس والله انها فنانه مسكينه مع انه صارت شوي لخبطه بالتحويل وما ادري شو بس والله ما قصرت وطرشت لي المنتج وهي مطمنه ربي يحفظها ويحل الأمور على خير ... وانصحكم بالتعامل وياها لانها صج فنانه ربي يخليها ..

هذا ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=31426

وهذا المنتج ..

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

هذه طلبيتي من الغــــلـــا

وهذه صور

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتي اليوم من عند التاجرة سحابه مرت بنـــــــت (جــــــــــزر القـــــــــمر ) الغاليــــــــــــة

اخليكـــــــــــــــــم مـــــــع اصـــــــــــــور :





وفديتهاااااااااااا ما قصـــــــــرت طرشتلي هديــــــــــة عبــــــــــــتتارة عــــــــن :



ربي يوفقج الغلااااااااااااااااا

هذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...01#post9238301

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،

القـِـطـَـعْ رَوعـَـه × رَوعـَـه !! ،
وااااايـِـد حـَـبيـِـتـْـهـِـن انـَـا ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

nooor_uae ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،


،

اميـّـه لـِـي طـَـالبـْـتنهنْ ،
و بـَـطـْـلـِـب زُودْ حـَـقْ عـَـمـَـتيـّـه  :Smile:  ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي فـِـديـِـتـْـهـَـأ ..

ورودة دبـّــــي ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،



،

مـِـنْ غـُـوّى العـُـود طـِـلـَـبـْـت غـَـرِشـْـتـِـيـِـنْ ،
زود عـَـنْ الطـَـلـَـبـِـيـّـه الأولـَـى ! ؛
مـَـايـُـوز إبـْـليـّـاه انــَــأ ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي فـِـديـِـتـْـهـَـأ ..

عـُـود امـْـعـَـتـّـقْ ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

النـْـعـَـال وااايـِـد مـُـريـِـح !! ..
حـَـبــّـيـتـِـه انـَـا ؛
و التـَـاجـْـرَه أسـْـلـُـوبـْـهـَـا جـِـداً رَاقـِـي ،

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي فـِـديـِـتـْـهـَـأ ..

يـَـاقـُـوتـِـهْ خـَـضـْـرَا ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## الكاتبة

الكل يعرف ميرة ( دخون ميرة) 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=20417

دخونها وعطوراتها لا يعلى عليها مب مجاملة بس صج حلوة روايحهم تثبت الريحة مثل الدخون 

الفرنسي و فواغي والغلا وعود الشيخة هند ووووو وعطوراتها منوعة وكلها حلوة عندها الفرنسية

والعربية عندها عطر ميرة بريحة الدهن عود روووووعة

على اخر رمضان كنت طالبة دخون وعطورات من الاخت ميرة وانا متعودة اخذ من عندها 

واهلي وربيعاتي يشترون منها بعد 

وكانت مطرشتلي مع الطلبية هدايا روووعة حتى تفشلت منها انا ما عرفت احمل الصور 

كانت مطرشة شنطة فيها مجموعة عطورات ودخون و عود الشيخة هند وطقم عقد مع التراجي 

وجيس فيه قطعة مع الشيلة وقمصان نوم إن شاءالله ما اكون نسيت شي

بس حبيت اشكرها على هالهدايا وتسامحني على القصور

----------


## أم حمد 1

توه وصلتنيه الطلبية من الاخت هويدا أحمد

لعيد الاتحاد







بصراحة توقعت الخواتم اكبر من جيي

وشكرا لج اختيه

----------


## أم حمد 1

طلبيتي الثانية من* أم حمدان الغـــلا* ,,,,,, ها الانسانة الذوووووووووق والفن بكبره



وهاي طلبيتيه




وهاي الهدية وبذمتيه انها كانت بخاطريه ... ما قصرتي يا الغلاااا




ونسيت اخبركم ان دخونهاااا طررررر,,,,,,,,,

وماراح تندمون ان اشتريتوا,,,,

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة 
ملكة*الكيك ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك ..۝ملكــة*الكيـك۝*

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.






و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## bo$ah

*مرحبا فديتكم اليوم وصلتني طلبيتين 

الطلبيه الاولى من..

.. درب الوله..

طلبت نص كيلو من تشيز كيك ونص من حلاوه الفيمتو

وحلويات روعه ..وحلو طعمهم ..ويصلحن للعزايم والحفلات

وماشاء الله عليها ذووق بالتعامل وطيبه ربي يوفقها..

وهذي الصوره

*

----------


## bo$ah

_وهذي الطلبيه الثانيه من ..

..عود معتق..

من كثر مدح البنات ياسني فضول الا اجرب هالعود اللي يمدحونه ههههههههه

وفعلا طلع رووعه..و ريحته مميزه هذا وهو بالغرشه..

فاكيد بيطلع روعه عقب ماافوّحه..وماشاءالله عليها سريعه بالتوصيل.. وذووق بالتعامل

ربي يوفقها فديتها

وهذي صورته

_

----------


## megastore

*هلا خواتــــــــــي انا اشترت نعال سطاحي ( الله يعزكم) 

من التاجره المحترمه (( ياقوته خضراء)) ... و صراحة التاجره اول تعامل لي معاها 
و كانت قمة في الذوووووووووق ........ و صبرت علي وااايد و اشكرها لتفهما 
و ماقصرت و سيده طرشتلي الأغراض و ماصدقت يوم شفت النعال
والله والله والله عيبني موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
ارتسمت ضحكه ع ويهي ^____________________^ لأنه مره ستايل هالنعال و كأنه مصنوع لي
هههههههه و حبيته وايد وااااااااااااااااااااايد واااااااااااااايد و بكشخبه قريب  
و ربي يوفقها ... و هذا ان شاء الله مب اخر تعامل من بينا 

و اخليكم مع الصوره*





*و اشترت شنطه كيووووووووووووووووووووووت من التاجره (( دلوعة امها)) و ماعليها كلالالالالالالالالام الصراحه 
ووصلتني الأغراض و انا في السفر عن طريق رفيجتي 
و ربي يوفقها* 



*واسمحولي عالقصور ؟؟*

----------


## zoomyat

السلام عليكم ..

هذي طلبيتي الثانيه من مها بينك ...
فديتها ماقصرت وسوت اللي بغيته ...

وصدق صدق شغلها روعه وفنان ما شاء الله عليها .. 


شوفوا جيس الطلبيه اول ما وصلني البارحه .. 






وهاي صوره الطلبيه كامله ..





هاي صوره اقرب للشباصات .. وصدق فنانات فاللبس ومب من النوع اللي يطيحن يوم الوحده تلبسه .. والوانه كشخه ... 
طبعا انا خذت كل الالوان اللي عندها عسب على كل بدله يكون عندي شباصه لها ^_____^ تفكير عجيب صح لوول 





وطلبت منها اتسوي لي الاجياس الملونه بس على حجم كبير يننفع للهدايا .. 
صوت جيس واحد بس ... هي امسويه لي اكثر من دزاين وكل جيس احلى من الثاني ..


الله يوفقها يارب ..

وهذا ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91060

----------


## zoomyat

طلبيتي الثانيه كانت من ام بناتي ...
طلبت منها قباضتين وحده كحليه والثانيه رصاصيه ^__^ 

وما شاء الله عليها صدق صدق شغلها نظيف وحلو ...
عيبوني خامه القباضات صدق ينفعون للعيد والمناسبات  :Smile: 


شوفوا جيس الطلبيه اول ما وصلني :




وشوفوا القباضات ..




وانصح كل وحده تبغي قباضات للمناسبات انها تشتري منها ^__^

اتفضلوا ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=5400

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلــتني طلبيــتـي من " Just 4 u " ... من يــومين بس ما كــان عندي وقت اعرض الصــورة ^_^ .. الصراااحة رووووووعة ،، عطيـــت ربيعــاتـي واستــانسن ع الاغــراض ... 







هذا رابــط موضوعهــا .. 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=339183

----------


## غلاهــــم

امس وصلت طلبيتي
من عند ختيه

بنت البر


هذي الطلبيه



الاطقم





بصراحه انا كنت متشاوره بين الطقمين
وخفت انى اندم
و ندمت
انى ماخذت اكثر
لنه بصدق الاطقم وايد حلوه بالطبيعه 
الصوره ظالمتنهن
وفوق هذا الكواليتي وايد زينه


الله يوفقج ختيه في تجارتج
=)

----------


## عيون الشمس

السلام عليكم 
أنا أخذت من الأخت آنسات ثياب قمة في الرووعة 
وهي قمة في الذوق

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طرشتلي الطلبية بكيس عيناوية فديت روحها

----------


## أم صوغة

مرحبا

الصراحه انا اشتري واتعايز انزل لوووول

قلت اليوم بنزل اخر الطلبيات اللي وصلتني ..

اول طلبية من ورد جوري فديتها وهاي ثانية طلبية منها ..

أحب اتعامل وياها وان شاء الله أكون زبونه دايمه عندها...

[IMG][/IMG]

الطلبية الثانية وصلتني اليوم وايييد عيبتني كيوووت للبنوتات اللي عندنا ..

بس شكلي انا بخذهم خخخخخخ

[IMG][/IMG]

وهاي الاخيرة طليبتي من سرااااب اذا ماكنت غلطانه خخخ وشكلهم ع الطبيعه أحلى وكيوووت ..

[IMG][/IMG]


........

وطلبياتي الباقية كانت من الغلا خذت من عندها غرشتين دخووون طررر الوالده عيبتها الريحه 

واقولها مشكوورة الغاليه واول مااشتغل جريب بخم اغراضج كلها لوووووووووول..


وخذت من توته الحلوة مخمرية عيبتني ريحتها وماقصرت طرشت لي عينات والوالده عيبتها ريحة ردخونها..
وان شاء الله بطلب ف أجرب مناسبه لنا ...

وووو وبعد طلبت من Rha أعتقد جي اسمحها كحل سمايلنج 5 حبات .. 

وبعد امممممممممم مااذكر بعد من عند منو طلبت ..

وان شاء الله مايكون اول تعامل وياكم

^^

----------


## دلع عيناوي

مرحبااااااااا


كيفكوووون ...طيبون ^.^


رجعت لكم من يديد ..وهاي اخر طلبيتاتي بالصور والسموحه ع التصوير^^


طلبتي الاولى 

وكالعاده ما ايوز عن قطعها الروووعه حق العيد وحق البيت وحق كل شي 
حتى حق هدايــا ^^ ومشكوره فديتج ع الهديه الحلوه والسموحه ماصورتها لانها فالخياط لوول

من الغاليــــــــــــــهـــ ** نغــــــــ الروح ــــــم **


الله يوفقها ويسعدهاااا ويرزقها من حلالهــ




وطلبيتي الثانيه 


من الغاليـــــهــــ ** عــــــ معتق ـــــود **

وطبعن هداياج وبيتج لازم ما يخلا من العود الغــاوي

ومالج &غير المراســم& و &العود الازرق& اللي تبيعه عن جد روعه نوع وسعر ^^


الله يوفقها ويسعدهاااا ويرزقها من حلالهــ




وثالث طلبيه 

من الغاليـــــهـــــ ** دبــــــ وردة ــــــي **

سلامي ع اطقم الدلال صدق فخامه وضيوفج ما يستاهلون الا هالاطقم تكشخيبهن جدامهم 
وان سألوج من وين لاتبوحين سرج لحد عسب تبقين مميزه من بين الكل ...اطقم فخمه بأقل الاسعار
وغيرج يأخذها بألووف مألفه كاااااك شفتي وين التميز ^^
وان بغيت احلا هديه لريلج ولاخطيبج ولا ابوج ولا اخوج مالج الا ابواك ومنتجات بيير كاردان(من المفكره والشنط و ...) صدق روووعه روووعه ويستاهلهن الغالـــي..
*والسموحه من رودةدبي مارمت اصور الطلبيه كامله لانها كبيره واايد 3 اكياس كبااار ما شاءالله فصورت البوك والمفكره ..


الله يوفقها ويسعدهاااا ويرزقها من حلالهــ




وباذن الله من توصل باجي الطلبيات بصورهن (النحله,,روزه,,بنت الفلاسي,,سحابه مرت)


والسمـــوحه ع القصـــور

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

السلام عليكم خواتي 

انا اشتريت ادوات حلاقه من عند اختي الغاليه عود معتق وبصراحه روعه العلبه والتغليف بعد روعه ومعملتها مشاء الله غاااويه وانا مب اول مره اطلب منها بظاعه يعطيها العافيه وان شاء الله نطلب منها مع الايام ...وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله ويرزقها من حلاله 


وهذي صورت ادوات الحلاقه هي ومغلفه ....

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

[QUOTE=malakmaroc]


> شكر اختي لسرعة تلبيت طلبي 
> 
> موفقه والله يرزقج بحلاله الطيب 
> 
> اليوم وصلت الطلبيه 
> 
> والكميه توفقت فيها كنت احسبها قليله بس والله تكفي فتره كبيره 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

> يعطيج الف عافيه 
> 
> والله يا اختي انه كيكج اروع ما يكون 
> 
> وشغلج نظيف والكل مدحه 
> 
> والله يوفقج يا اختي 
> 
> من تصويري صورته لج 
> ...


اتمنى تصغير الصور من العضوات وقت العرض

----------


## دلع عيناوي

مــــــراحبــــــــــ

رجعت مره ثانيه ^.^


عسب اشكر الغاليـــهـــ _**بنــــت الفــــلاســـــي **_

والشـــكر موصول للأخت_ **دبـــي بيبــــي **_

والله يوفقهن ويرزقهن من حــلالـــهــ

والسمــوحه ع القــصور

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

من فتره خذيت من الاخت الغاليه الغلا 

واشكر حسن تعاملها معاي 

واشياء ثانيه منها الدخون البلوره ...

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

> وصلت طلبتي من الغالية ام امنه..
> الطلبية عباره عن عطور وعود شيوخي وملكي ودخون الوله صدج رووووعه وقمه في الرووووووووووعه 
> والكل تخبل عليه خصه اماية الله يحفظها لان الطلبية طلبيه الوالدة وبس
> وطرشتلي غرشه عطر مجانية هدية واااااو انا شليتها هههههههه
> 
> رابط موضوعها
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A+%DE%D1%C8%E4
> 
> 
> ...


صغرت الصوره 


واتمنى المشرفه تعدل الرد الها

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا عاد صارلي من زمااااااااااان كله اخذ من المنتدى^^ 

ويبت لكم مقتطفاااات من شرائي بالمنتدى الغالي

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت Dehen 3ooD وكانت ستيكر للابتوب 

اول ماوصلتني علطوووووووول فجيت التغليف وركبت الستيكر وواااااااايد حلووووو 

وستكرين بعد لربيعتي و لأخوي ووااايد كيوووووت 

وفوق هذا عطتني هدية حلوة ^^

تعامل رااقي وماشاء الله عليها ماعليها كلام

وهذي البضاعة والهدية 









وعاد انا دورت رابط لها ماحصلت  :Frown:  وماشي في القائمة اسمها





وثانيا تعاملت مع التاجرة أم الغالي وانا دووووووووووومي اخذ منها اللوشن الملكي
و الدخووون و كل مايخلص ارد اخذ منها ^^ حتى ربيعاتي طلبو مني اخذ لهم 

وعطتني هدية كيووووت ^^





وللأسف بعد ماحصلت رابطها 

تعاملها واااايد رااقي وانسانة طيبة ماشاء الله 


ثالثا تعاملت مع التاجرة مواز و خذيت منها قباضات روووعة وااايد تمسك و السعر كان احلى ^^
الطلبية وصلتني بسررررررعة ماشاء الله و ماستغنى عن القباضات الحين 



مادري شو بلاه الرابط مايظهر  :Frown: 




ورابعا تعاملت مع التاجرة ورد جوري و خذيت منها مكياج و الالواان روووووووووووعة 
حتى اني رديت اطلب منها الاي لاينر لون ثاني لأنه الوالدة بغت منه ^^





وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352



وبعد خذيت من ملكة الذوق فلاش ميموري واايد كيوووت وماستغنى عنه ^^ بس مامدالي اصوره

وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55985


و خذيت هدايا حافظ الموبايل من الاخت تووومي و وااااااايد عيبهم
وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14383

وسكارفاتي كلهـــــــــــــن من الاخت بنت الفلاسي ماشاء الله روووعة شوي عليهن 



واعتذر اذا خذيت اغراض من تاجرات ثانيات و ماذكرت اسمائهن لأنهن واااااااااايد 
والحمدلله كل اللي تعاملت معاهم كانن تعاملهن راقي و عليهن خلق حسن ^^

----------


## Bint AlDar

طلبت من التاجره to0omy
وحبيت اشكرها في هالموضوع ..

صارلي فتره > قبل العيد < 

بس ما شا الله عليها ،، 

تعاملها 10 على 10

الله يحفظها 

الطلبيه عباره ( 3 اطواق من كل طوق حبتين ) وعلى ذوقها 
 :12 (7): 




> مرحبآآ ، 
> 
> قبل شوي وصلتني الطلبيه ، 
> 
> 
> 
> وما شا الله عليج ما قصرتي ، يعطيج العافيه
> وذوووقج وآآيد حلو ما شا الله ،
> 
> ...



ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14383

وطلبت منها طلبيه بعد ،، 
واتريا توصلني  :Smile: 

والسموحه من التاجره ، تأخرت في اني اشكرها في هالموضوع .. 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة 
ملكة*الكيك ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك ..۝ملكــة*الكيـك۝*

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.






و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8): 
.

مــــــــــوفقة إن شـــــــــــــــــــاءالله .,.
.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8): 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=319190


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=330307

----------


## قطوة العين

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم جميعااا

وانا اشتريت من الغالية: مريم الشحي 

خذت منهااا الاساور للعيد الوطني ^_^



خذت منه 6 حبات من كل لون اثنين


وخذت شباصات (( تك تك )) بلون علم الامارات




وتقريبا قبل اسبوعين خذت المناكير الاسلامي

خذت الكرتون كامل ^_^











وتعامل ولا اروع

وبس ^_^



وطرشتلي سامبل دخون ^_^

وريحته كشخة ^_^






والسموحه ^_^

----------


## malakmaroc

هلا خواتي انا كنت طلبت من الاخت الفراشه تسوي للوقو وماقصرت ماشاء الله عليها سوته لي وماخاب ضني فيها اللوقو كان رائع وهادا هواللوقو 

[/I]

----------


## DaloOo3a

*طلبيتي من
Dehen 3ood

ستيكرات لابتوب روووعه ونوعيتها ممتازه .....

وهذي الستيكرات اول ماوصلتني


بعد مافتحتها =



هذي لربيعتي ^^ =




وما قصرت صراحه .,.,., 
حطتلي هديه حلوه لأني طلبت منها 5 ستيكرات ^^

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي=
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19910
*

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 2 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك...

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.












و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8): 
.

مــــــــــوفقة إن شـــــــــــــــــــاءالله .,.
.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8):

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 3 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...

كنت طالبــة صينيتيــــــــــــن من الكيــــــــك.,,.

عبـــارهـ عـن.... كـــب كيــــــــك...هدية لصديقتي بمناسبة المولود الجديد الله يبارك لها فية ان شاءالله 


بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.

حتى اربيعتي تخبلت عليه و ما عرفت شو هذا اصلا....؟؟؟!!!!!

استغربــــت يوم قلت لها انه كب كيك.,. : )

ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.







و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

من فتره تعاملت مع الاخت 

معذوره وسويت عندها عبايا 

واشكرها على تعاملها الراقي ودقة مواعيدها

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت ام خلافي 

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت ام عبدالرحمن 6

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي
وكل حد كل عندي الحلوه مدحها

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت ام روضه 2

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي






بصراحه كل عطوره حلوه وخاصه المخمريه لين الحين احلى مخمريه روحتها 

ماقولكم عن بزار امها الله يطول بعمرها شي روووعه

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت اطيب القلب 

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي








والاي يشوف اسعارها يقول عادي والحقيقه روووعه ريحتهن

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت المها 
واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي



وصدق فرش 



وهني دخزن الاسماء المميز وحتى الريحه

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت اسرار 111
واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي






ومره سويت توزيعات مميزه حق رمضان وجزاها الله خير

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت ام عزوز ي

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي

هذي هدية التوزيع منها اليه 







وهذي طلبيتي

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت 
ليدي ديور
واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

دخون الماكنتوش + دخون طبقات الحرير

وهذي جميع روابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908


ادمان دائم وغيرج فلا بديل
والله يخليج ألنا ويحفظج ويبعدج من شر الحاسدين
تحياتي
:: أم مهاري ::
 :55:

----------


## $FENDI$

*السلام عليكم ^_^

شريت لابتوب سوني فايو اليديد من الأخت 

مالكه 

هذا رابط مواضيعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=2878367



ماشاءالله عليها قبل كل شي أسلوبها رائع في التعامل و مواعيدها مظبوطه 
و اللابتوب روعه و لونه يجنن ماشالله و كل المواصفات فيه ^_^





أنا ماصدقت طلع لونه نفس لون تيلفوني صورته وياه =)





أقل من 15 يوم ووصل عندي ^_^ و مادفعت شي للبريد =)

الله يهنيها يارب و يباركلها بتجارتها ^_^*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مرحبـــــــــا الســـــــــــــاع






حي الله بنــــات وحريم المنتــدي

اليوم يايبتلكم شي بـــس قبل

لو سمحتـن صفن طابــور عن الضرابه 

الكل بيدخن من هالدخون الغــــــــاوي

ولا تحاتـــون بخبركـــم من وين يايبتنـــه

الله يسلمكم هالدخون من الغاليـــــــــــه


** سحـــــــــابــــة مــــــــــــرت ** 


خــذت عنهــا دخون الشـــعر ودخون الـــريم والفيبكس ^.^

والصراحه الدخون ريحته حلووه خصه يوم دخنين البيت او الغرفه وخلاف تصكين الغرفه
وتردين تروحين الريحه عقب ما تبرد شووو حلووه وفي دخون يشبه الدخون السايل بعد حلووه ريحته هااديه ودخون الشعر ريحته فرنسيه بس قبل لاتشترينه اسأليها عن طريقة استخدامه ....
والتعامـــل معــاها حلـــووو ومـــريح والف شكر لها ع النصايـــح بخصــوص
طريقــة استخدام الدخون مال الشعــر عسب اجنب اي شي ....وكان اول تعامل وان شاءالله بيتكــرر 

وماقصــرت فديتهــا طرشتلــي هديـــه عيبتنــــي وكانت فخاطريه ..
مشكــوره فديتج والله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله ^__^*


طلبيتي بالصور 





وان شاءالله يكون الدخون عيبكم اذا بغيتو نفسه بضبط اطلبو من عندهــا اوقي 


يلا فــوداعـة الــــــــرحمن 


لحظــــــــــــــــــه ,,,


دامكم مروحين واجب ندخنكم والمثل يقول *(ما بعد العود قعود )* اسمحولنــا ما عندنــا عـــود خخخ

بندخنكم بدخون سحوووبــه والسمــوحه ع القصـــور


خالفتني العافـــــــــــيه ^.^

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*هااااااااااااااااي


بنوتـــــــــــات وحــــــــــــــــريم

هاي طلبتي من الغاليـــــــــــــه **روزه **


خـــــــذت عنـــها جحــــــــــال اصــــــــراي ومــاميتـــا استانســت عليــه ^^

وهـــذا اول تعــــــامل والحمــد الله كــان مريـــح والتــــوصيــل ما يطــول ...

الــــــف شكـــر ومــــــاقصـــــــرت والله يوفقـــــــها ويرزقهـــــا...


هاي طلبيتي بالصور*

----------


## بنت بابا2525

وانا طلبت من الاخت ام عبد الرحمان6 

ورق عنب وتبووله والصراااحه

لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييذ بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى

انا مب وايد مع ورق العنب بس

من كمن يوم ادور فالمنتدى واشوف مواضيع البنات واشوف الصور اتخبل

انزل تحت مكتوب فقط لبنات العين 

فقط لبنات بوظبي خخخ

تميت عهالحاله مال يومين 

وصدفه شفت موضوعها وتاكد من البلد الشارجه جان اتشقق

وسألتها وما قصرت فديتها طرشت لي المنيو وقالت في خلال يومين 

بيكون جاهز .. وفعلا انا طلبت الاربع او الخميس والسبت الاكل كان عندي

وزين يوم لحقت وصورته بعد كانو مخلصين نص البطاط اللي فوق خخخ

[IMG]http://www.*****************/up/get-11-2008-y9rdouys.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://www.*****************/up/get-11-2008-c1up7sul.jpg[/IMG] 

وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24497

----------


## أم سيفو

هااااااااااي 
أنا شرية هديه لربيعتي المربيه عباره عن مجموعة لوشنات معطره من العضوه أثير راك كانت ترتيب الهديه ولا أروع وياريت لو صورتها لكم بس للأسف عطيتها لربيعتي 




المهم ربيعتي بعد كمن يوم بتعرس وبهديها نفس الهديها لأن ربيعتي المربيه أتخبلت عليها 

ووعد بصورلكم إياها 

هذا الرابط موضوع الوشنات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=272864

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 2 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك...

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.












و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8): 
.

مــــــــــوفقة إن شـــــــــــــــــــاءالله .,.
.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8):

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 3 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...

كنت طالبــة صينيتيــــــــــــن من الكيــــــــك.,,.

عبـــارهـ عـن.... كـــب كيــــــــك...هدية لصديقتي بمناسبة المولود الجديد الله يبارك لها فية ان شاءالله 


بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.

حتى اربيعتي تخبلت عليه و ما عرفت شو هذا اصلا....؟؟؟!!!!!

استغربــــت يوم قلت لها انه كب كيك.,. : )

ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.







و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## bo$ah

_مرحبا فديتكم اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من ..

نور حياتي

ثلاث اسكارفات.. حلوات وناعمات وشيفون 

والتاجره ذوووق بالتعامل وطيبه.. مع انه تاخرت الطلبيه عليّ شوي هههه

بس شي تاخير بعد من صوبي مارمت اخذها يوم الخميس

وهذي صورهن

_

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وهني مره خذيت عند الاخت07 أم حارب 20

واشكرها على حسن تعاملها معاي

شباصات عرسي والكل مدحهن

----------


## قــصايــد

*طلبيتـــي الأولى وإن شاء الله مب الأخيـــره 
من التاجره الحبوبــــة.. to0omy

قطع فنــــانه .. حبيتهم^^

وماتأخرت عليه فديتهــــا..



وهذا الرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=349224

تسلمين فديتج ماقصرتي..*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

احم احم وصلت ..

أنا على كثر ما أطلب بس ما دووم أصور على حسب ..

و اللي ما أصور طلبيتي منهم يعذروني مرات أكون مشغولة واايد ^^


و هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة فلامنجو ..

طلبت منها أجياس للطلبيات ..

لأنه الأجياس اللي عندي قربت تخلص و عندي طلبيات وايد و تأزمت و بصراحة أنقذتني طرشت لي طلبيتي بسرعة .. و شيء تاجرات طالبة منهم قبلها بفترة و لحد الحين ما وصلني شيء منهم  :Frown: 

و صدق تعاملها حلو ^^

و هذي الصورة فديتها ياربي .. عاد كله و لا يوم رمستها على الفون صدق طيووبة ..



و ان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاج الغلا ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

و هذي طلبيتي من الغالية التاجرة أم حميد ..

طلبيتي عبارة عن ستكرات حنا و حطتلي كتيب ديني اهداء منها ..

مشكورة فديتج 

و هذي مو أول تعامل لي معاها و ان شاء الله مو آخر تعامل .. مالي غنى عن استكراتها ^^

----------


## موزيلا

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 

انا من فتره وصلتنــي طلبيه من عند حبيبتي ومشرفتنـا الغاليه الغــــــلـا 

كانت عباره عن دخوووون الهيبه و نيل بوليـش 

فديتها و الله مالي غنى عنها و عن بضاعتهـا دومها متميزه و ذويقه و ذوقها لا يعلى عليـه ^^

ماخليت صوره ما صوريتهـا لووول 

وفديتها ما قصرت طرشتلـي اهداااء 6 نيل بوليش عساني ما اخلـى منهـا 

يا الله اخليكم مع الصـور

: دخوون الهيبـه :







: النيل بـوليش :












خويتكم 

مويييز

----------


## أم (بنـــــــــاتي)

تتهنون بمشتريااتكن خواتي
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجرة وفاء زايد 
طلبتمنها كف الخواتم ....شكله حلوو و غريب
و ما قصرت و احليلها و طرشت لي هديه بعد
ما قصرتي اختي و الله يوفقج ان شاء الله



و طلبيتي الثانيه كانت من التاجرة المتميزه ^^طيف وردي
بيجامتين و الحين لابسه وحدة منهن خخخخخخ




و مشكورين ما قصرتوا

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

يَم يَم ، لَذيـِـذ لـَــــــــــــــــــــــــذيذ ؛
و يـــْـــــــــــــــــــذُوب فـِ الثـّمْ !!!!

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

أم عـَبـْدالرَحـْمـَانْ 6 ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،

أغـْـرَاضهـَا وااااايـِـد رَوعــَـه !!!
مـَـا وحـَـالي أصـَـوّر بـَـاقـِـي الأغــْرَاض ؛
خذُوهـِـنْ كلـْـهـِـن ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

نـَـسـْـمـَـة عـِـطـِـر ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*




طلبيـــتي من

SaaSmo




للمــره الثــانيه عطــر الفــوشي للفــراش

+

المخمـــريــه اللــي تجنن 

.

.

و مـــاشالله عينـــات دخون شهـد و العود المعطـــر روعـــه 

.

.


الله يوفقهــا ويبــاركلهـا ان شالله ^.^

رابط ملفهــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577


*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـتي من

البنفسج




دخــون البنفســج

مــاشالله ريــحتــه فـــرنسيـــه حلــوه . .
وعينــات الدخون وايد حلــوه ,
دخـــون ( هند ) عيبنـــــــــــي ^.^

.

.


الله يوفقهــا ويبــاركلهــا ان شالله . .

رابط ملفهــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=5477



*

----------


## فيافي 123

هلا خواتي ..

في الفترة الخيرة قمت اطلب وااايد من النت .. 

وكل يوميين مندوب منمندوبيين شركة هوت لاين يتصلي ياييب طلبيه .. صرت معروفة هههههههههه

المعم بغيت اعرضلكم بعض مشترياتي من تاجرة .. 

قبل ما اذكر شو اشتريت منها واذا عيبتني الاغراض او لا .. احب اشكرها من كل قلبي على تعاملها الذووووووق والاكثر من راااائع .. فعلااا تاجرة ذوووق بمعنى الكلمة .. جاوبتني على كل استفساراتي اول بأول .. وما قصرت معاي ابدااا ..وكلمة حق اقولها عنها الصراحة من تعاملي وياها عرفت انها هي ومندوبتها جداااا امينات .. وهذي صفة مع الاسف مب كل التاجرات يتمتعن فيها .. 

اكيييد تبون تعرفون منو التاجرة .. هي 

الاخت مريم الشحي

اولا طلب منها المناكير الاسلامي .. الصراحة كلمة رووعه شوي عليه .. انا انسانه وااايد احب المناكير بس ماكنت احطه كثير علشان كنت اتعايز اخوزه بالاسيتووون .. بس مناكير مريوومه غييير .. الوانه وااايد حلوة + فيه لمعة + ينشل بسسسسسرعة بدوون اي اسيتون وغيره .. 


هذي بعض الصور على اظافري 




وهذي الوان ثانية




وهذي عقب ما شليت المناكير .. شوفوا كيف المناكير سهل انج تشلين وما يتفتت ..




وهذي صورة للمجموعة كاملة .. مع الاسف انه التصوير ظاالم الالوان واايد





وثاني شيء خذته منها هو مثبت المكياج ماركة سمايلينغ
واااايد حلووو .. وحسيت انه يثبت المكياج وخاصة لااي شدو .. وهذي صورته




في النهاية اشكر الاخت مريم الشحي مرة ثانية وان شاء الله لي تعامل اني وياها قريب  :Smile:

----------


## سيدةزاخر

وصلت أغراضي من التاجره aynawiah 
وبصراحه كانت قمه في الذوق والسماطات واو 
شي راقي ومرتب وبصراحه سرعه في التوصيل





وبصراحه في الطبيعه شي ثاني وايد حلو وأنا بس صورت السماط الصغير لان الثاني كبير 
وأنصحكم بالتعامل معاها

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

وصلت درب درب  :Smile: 


ما شاء الله من الأسبوع اللي طاف و أنا أستلم طلبيات ^^

بس ما أصور كل شيء مرات أتعايز  :Smile: 

اليوم صورت طلبياتي ^^


1) أول طلبية من ورودة دبي ..

و عاد خلوها على صوب سويت بها مقلب و لا أحلى منه ههههههه

و هذي صورة الطلبية ..

طلبت منها سطل زبالة + علبة الكلينكس .. طقم ذهبي .. و من قبل حصلت منها هدية صينية للعطور روووعة ..

شوفوا الطقم ما أحلاه هههههه






اذا تبون أطقم لغرفكم أنصحكم تاخذون منها لأنه شكله رااااقي بمعنى الكلمة ..

ما أوصيج فديتج أي شيء من هالسوالف طرشيلي على الخاص أدور دوارة ^^



2) طلبيتي الثانية بعد من الغالية ورودة دبي ^^

تراني طلبت مرتين منها فديتها ..

المرة الثانية طلبت صمغ الكريستال ..




3) الطلبية الثالثة من الغالية SAASMO أتوقع جي اسمها ^^

اختي طالبة منها دخون و عطر و حاطة بياناتي و أنا استلمت ^^

دخون و عطر الفوشي و ان شاء الله بجربه باجر ..

و كان خاطرها بالتغليف الفوشي اللي تشوفه بالصور على دخونها بس مرة ثانية ان شاء الله بتحصل هالتغليف ^^




4) طلبيتي الرابعة من الغالية رحلة أمل ..

شريت منها فصوص ملونة 3 ألوان مختلفة ^^

و تعاملها ذوووق فديتها .. و حبيت هالانسانة من قلبي ..





5) طلبيتي الخامسة من الغالية سحابة الليل و طلبت منها لبس للمتزوجات لربيعتي ^^ و طبعا هالسوالف ممنوع أحط صورهم ..
بس عيبني انها متواصلة معاي و من أستفسر منها و أتواصل معها ترد علي و أسلوبها راااااااقي فديتها 
و ان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاها ..


عرفتوا ليش مرات أتعايز أصور لأني وااااااايد أطلب من المنتدى و كل أسبوع توصلني طلبيات ^^

و هالطلبيات كلها طلبيات اليوم بس ^^ عن الحسد :/

----------


## عود معطر 2007

طلبيتي من نغم الروح

قطع رووووووووووووووعة

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

والله مرحبا ملايين لرجعتج الحلوه

موفقه اختي والله يرزقج بحلاله الطيب 

وانا اتكلم عن تجربه 

واستانست وبطلب حق يوم الاحد 

تشيز كيك الرمان 150درهم
كيكة السينابون بالصوص اللذيذ 80 درهم

من كل وحده 2

وصدق والله اليوم الاي طلبته منج ما في حد ما كله ومدحه 

واشكرج على حسن تعاملج اختي الغاليه نورالقلوب

معاي ودقة مواعيدج

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكراته..
اشحاالكن/ يا/ حريم/ بناات/ المنتدى..

هذه طلبيتي..

من/ أختي..
سراااا
وأبدأ/ بــ/كيس/ الطلبياات..





الايشدو








ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

بلاشر لونين




القلووس..





ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

أقلام كحل العين..



ايلانر لتحديد العيوون..





ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

الايشدو



الايشدو الوردي



وحبيت/ اشكرها..
وباارك/ الله/ في/ رزقها..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## موزه السويدي

انا شريت من عند أم سيف يزاها الله خير ^^

طلبية شغابات من الصوف لليوم الوطني حق إختي وربيعاتها واليوم وصلتني الطلبيه

----------


## بنوته كفالي

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

.. 


انـااا اشتريت من عند الغاليه " ام الميث والشيوخ " بلتة روج رقم 10

هذي صورتها 









و الصراحه عيبتني وايد وايد و بعدني برد اخم كل الألوان .. لووول لاني متخبله الصراحه

على بضاعتها .. 

و تعاملها ولا اروع .. 



,*

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

مرحباااا اليوم انا طلبت من اختي العزيزه الغاليه مواز اجياس قماش 10 درزن



ومن اختي الدامه حلاوة بالشبه

----------


## بنوته كفالي

*
من كم يوم طلبت من اختي الغاليه " بنت الصحرا " هالدخون




والحمدلله وصلني اليوم .. و ريحته خبال 

والله يرزقها يارب و يوفقها في تجارتها ..


&&&&&&&&&^^^^^^^^^^^&&&&&&&&



و طلبت من الاخت الغاليه " أم عـــبـيـــان " هالدخون



و روعه ريحته وبعد وصلني اليوم

الله يبارك لها في تجارتها ..



*

----------


## ميميه88

وصلتني البارحه الطلبيه من طيف وردتي فدييييتها
ذوق فالتعامل والاسلوووووب مشكوره حبيبتي 
صراحه الستاند وايييد عجيب ومريح وعملي فكني من اللعوزه اللي كنت متلعوزتنها
وحجمه واااايد مناسب

----------


## ميميه88

وبعد وصلتنيه بنفس الوقت طلبيه من الاختto0omy
مشكوووووووووره فديتج صراحه شغلها نظيييف ومرتب وجناااان خوات ريلي استنانسن علييييييييهن
وفديتها بعد طرشتليه ادعيه والقلم بعد اللي فيه ادعيه وايد يجنن استانست علييييييييييييييه كلفتي على عمرج فديتج
مشكوووووووووره فديت قلبج
سمحوليه الصور مب واضحه لانه ولديه طفربيه كله يصايح

----------


## basko0ota

من ملكة الكيك  :Smile:  وااايد حلوو طعمه وشكله كيووووووووووووووت

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،



،

طلبيتي الـ 12 مادري الـ 13 مادري الـ 14 ،
مستحيل يمر اسبوع بدون ماطلب منها ..
حلوياتها قمـــّـه ، و امرتبات ..
يعني لو بغيتي تهدين وحده امربّي ؛
و لأ حق عرب بتـْسـَيرين عليهم ..
خذي منها و انتي واثقه 100% بالزين !

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

Baby22 ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،



،



،



،
من فتره طويله خذت منها ؛
3 ارباع توّل دهن عود سيوفي ،
عاد ماتخلّى ، اتوزّع ..
و احينه طلبت منها 3 شالات ؛
حق عضيدي عنّي فداه ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

أم العـُـطـُـورْ ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السـّـلامْ عـَـلـِـيـكـُـمْ و رَحـْـمـَـة الله و بـَـركـَـاته ..

،



،



،

حـَـق الصغاريه ،
6 سنين و 8 سنين ..
و يزاها الله خير ما قصرت ،
طرشتلي عود معطر سامبل ،
و بسكوت لذيذ ..

،

طــَــلــَــبــِـيتــِي كَانـَـت مـَـنْ عـَـزِيــزْتــِي ..

راعــْـيـَـة العـِـيـِـنْ ~*

يـَعـْطـِيهـَـا رَبـِـيه دَوَامْ الصحـْـه و العـَـافـِـيه ،
لا خـْـلا و لا عـِـدَمْ ..

،

----------


## فيافي 123

السلام عليكم ..

من جديد رجعتلكم بطلبياتي الي طلبتها من المنتدى .. والي الحمدلله اتوفقت فيهن لين الحينه .. 

من كم اسبوع اشتريت كريم "فيبكس" الوردي .. وهذي صورته




من الأخت التاجرة

"سحابة مرت "

وهذا رابط مواضيعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24509


الصراحة هذي الانسانة تعاملها جدا جدا راااقي .. واكيييد الي تعاملوا وياها بيشهدن بالامر هذا .. 

ما قصرت وياية وكانت جداا ذووق .. بمعنى الكلمة ..  :Smile:  

اشتريت من عندها كريم فيبكس .. هو عبارة عن كريم .. مزيل العرق .. تحطينه في الاسبوع مرة عقب ما تتسبحين .. ويخليج فريييش طول الاسبوع .. 

الصراحة هذا الكريم عجيييييييييييييب .. تحطينه مرة كل 5-7 ايام .. ومااا تحاتين الحررر او العرق او غييييره .. والحمدلله الكريم ما سببلي حساسية ابدااا .. وترا ريييحته حلللللللوة .. 

صح انه الكريم شكله صغير في الحجم .. بس صدقوني بيتم عندكم فترة .. 

مشكوووورة فديتج  " سحابة مرت " وان شاء الله لي تعامل وياااج قريييب  :Smile:

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي الـ 6 او 7 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة عود معتق ...

`•.¸¸.'. 3,.,..........الـــــمَــــ عودٍ ــــــراسِــــــــ معطرْ ــــــــمْ .'`•.¸¸.'. 

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــوره.,.



و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293





بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي  مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ميره الأموره 
...

•°• حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوة Runts العجيبه•°•اممممممممم ذكرتني بالطفولــــــــــــــــــــــة

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــوره.,.





و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11635



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

اليوم وصلتني طلبية غربية في بوكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعني جنها ياية من الشحن((برع البلاد))

و تميت خايفه افتح البوكس و لا لا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسمي و المعلومات كلها صح ؟؟؟ ياربي شو ها يمكن طلبيه بالغلط؟؟.. بس لا الاسم و المعلومات صح 100 % امممممممم شو اسوي


قلت خله اخاطر........؟؟؟؟و اتوكل.,.. 




و يبت المقص و قصيت اللزق.,.



تراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شو فوااا هذي طلبيتي بس كنت ناسيتها فرحت فيها بصراحه : )



طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة سيدة_رأس_الخيمه 
...

اللبان (( اشكال و نكهاات ))

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــوره.,.




و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24402


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## mischocolat

اليوم وصلت طلبية بناتي من التاجره moz وهي اكسسوارات حلوه من المجموعه الاخيره
هيلو كيتي وميكي وطبعا البنات فرحوا وايد ولبسوها ع طول 
الله يسعدج انشالله وانشالله دوم بتعامل وياج

----------


## أم الـغـالـي

كنت طالبه من عند ورودة دبي الزعفران وشاي بالزعفران رائع وطعمه لذيذ

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## مينار

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اشحالكن/ يا/ حريم/ وبناات/ المنتدى..

وهذه صور طلبيتي/ من/ الغااالية/ ام رشودي..
وطبعاً/ هي/ ليست/ الأولى/ ولن/ تكوون/ الأخيرة/ إن شاءالله..


كيس ام رشدوي/ الفخم..







العوود المعطر/ سيووفي..
وشووفوا/ التغليف/ العدل/ اللي/ يحاافظ/ على/ الأغرااض/ من/ التلف/

ولا/ قطرة/ تسربت/ من/ الغرشة..









يرجى تضليل الرقم




ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## مينار

*




بوكساات/ الطلبية..

ودخوون/الوله/ وما/ عليه/ كلام/ وريحة/ حلووة..

يرجى تضليل الرقم










ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## مينار

*






صوورة جمااعية للطلبية/
















ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## مينار

*



الهدايا

وربي/ يطّول/ بـ/عمرها/ وما/ قصرت/ طرشت/ لي/ هذه/ المجمووعة/ الحلووة/ من/ الهدايا..
















صوورة جمااعية للهدايا..





واحب اشكرها/ من/ خلال/ هذه الصفحة..

وام رشودي/ إنساانة/ ب/غااية/ الذووق/ ومصدااقية/ التعاامل..

وأتمنى/ لها/ التووفيق/ وربي/ يرزقها/ الحلال/ الداائم..
ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## بنوته s

*السلام عليكم
/
/

انا اول مره اطلب من الاخت طيف وردي وكانت طلبيتي شراشف وبصراحه روووعه ولا التعامل معاها ارووع وطلبيتي ما طولت .

بعرش لكم الحين الشراشف

وهذا اول واحد

الوردي*



وهذا الثاني 

الاخضر 


وهذا الثالث والاخير

البنفسجي




والسموحه الصور مب واضحه وايد وبعد بعضهم مالبسته الحشو ^_^ بس بصراحه واااايد حلوات وحابه اشكر اختي طيف وردي.

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الأخت كيفي إماراتية

ماشاء الله عليها هالأنسانه قمة فالروووعه 



طرشتلي هديه



هاي الطلبيه





هالطقم على 60 درهم



هالحلق على 40 درهم



مشكووووره فديتج ^^

----------


## hanoOOody

مرحبا وصلتني اليوم طلبيتين من تاجرتين مميزتين


اول طلبيه من الاخت اريج7
روعه مثل ما توقعتهم و مثل الصور بالضبط والحين انا باجي لي كمن طلبيه و اخلص اغراض العيد لاول مره في التاريخ هههه






و الطلبه الثانيه من الحبوبه برنسيسة دبي
هذا ثاني تعامل لي ويها

و الصراحه حبيت ريحة دهن العووووووووووووووووود تفج الراس و تشفيج من العوق خخخخخ
و حطت لي عود الصراحه بعدني ما جربته بس ريحته مخبلتبي و مدوختني قبل لا استعمله

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من uae13122 دخون الكابتشينو ورديت بعد خذت مره ثانيه لمرت أخوي ، ريحته حلوه


وخذت من سحابه مرت ، كريم العرق وعدسات وغسول والأغراض كلها حلوه 


وخذت من رحله أمل ، بزم وبسرعه ركبتهم، 


وخذت من مواز جبن وأجار باذنجان وطعمهم حلو

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من moz بهارات الحليب يكفي الريحه الحلوه


وخذت من رومانسيه 2005 مك أب واستانست على الأغراض

----------


## موزه السويدي

توه قبل شوي وصلتلي طلبيه من الأخت أم سعيد >>> دبوية 2007

يزاها الله خير الصراحه هالأنسانه في قمة الروووعه وفديتها سوتلي خصم ^^

طبعا هذا مب لي لأختي وربيعاتها بالمدرسه عباره عن 104 بروش ^^

----------


## دلاال

من ربع ساعه تقريبا وصلني دخووون ومن شكله وريحته مميز ... بعدني ما جربته وهاذي أول مره آخذ دخون من المنتدى  :Smile: 

من عند saasmo أعتقد كتبت النك صح 







8____8

----------


## الطنيجيه

السلام عليكم 

انا وايد اطلب من النت بس اتعايز اصور  :Smile:  هالاسبوع وصلتني طلبيتين 

الطلبيه الاولى من عند الاخت moz طلبت منها اربع اطقم لبنتي والصراحه الاطقم عالطبيعه وايد حلوه وكيوت 

مشكوره الغاليه ربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب ^_^





وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=351831


ثاني طلبيه اليوم وصلتني من عند الاخت lara وهذي موب اول مره اطلب منها طلبت منها كم من مره وبالصراحه الاكسسوارات اللي تبيعها وايد حلوه , طلبت منها هالمره شغابات وايد روووووعه 

مشكوره حبيبتي وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 





وهذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=349753

----------


## لمسة سحريـة



----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي  مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة دبويه2007 
...

عبــــــــــــــــــارهـ عــــــــــــــــــــن:

~:: مــنــاكــيـر كــلاســيـك بالــجــلتــر ::~ 

~:: الــمنــاكيـــــر الاســـلامـــي ::~ علبتيــــــــــــن::

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــور.,.

أول شي صورهـ المناكير الاسلامي على ايد كتكوتتنا فديتهـــــــــــا بعلم الامارات .,.






و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## حلاوتهم

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدالله اليوم عاد اتفيقت وقلت بصور الاغراض اللي شاريتنه من المنتدى
بس طبعا في اشياء وايد ماشاء الله ناسيه شو ووين ومن عند منو

وهاي بعض الاشياء مؤخرا وفي أشياء من فتره

نبدا بسم الله ماشاء الله

هاي من (ملكة الذوق) فديتها صدق انها ذووووووووووق
وقبل ماخذه عنها ميداليه وسنسله 


وهاي باكيج من دخون وعطر 
من مشرفتنا الغاليه (الغلــا)
وطبعا ماشاء الله ماعليهم كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


وهاي بعد عطورر من (بنت زايد) ماشاء الله رووعه وتعلق الريحه


وهاي من (كدشوا) ماشاء الله حلو دخونها احطه دايما الصبح


(nooor_uae) من 
القطع تجنن ماشاء الله


من (قمره) 
ماشاء الله العبي اكثر من رائعه
وتعامل معاها جدا جدا جدا جدا رائع 


أقلام ماخذتنها من سنه بس ناسيه 
اسمها  :Frown:  سوررررررررررررررررررررررري



من (أم عقوص) 
والماكينه اكثر من رائعه


علبتين ايشدوا ناسيه اسم التاجره سورررررررري  :Frown:  هاي من فتره ماخذتنه


من الحلوه (فراشه)
وفديتها حجزتلي العلبه شهر كامل لاني كنت مسافره  :Smile: 


وبس  :Smile: 


❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم 
وصلتني الطلبيه من الغلا
lara
و طبعا هذا يمكن رابع تعامل لي وياها
ما شاء الله عليها قمه في الذوق













و هديه عباره عن شنط احجام ما قصرتي فاجئتيني

----------


## Um 3baiD

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

طلبيتي ؛

1 - دخون أشواق ..



و عنّي فدئ ثرها طرشتليّه هديه



و الله يا انه شغلها عدل 100% ! ..
ربيّه يحفظها و يحرسها مـ لعين ..
و الدخون شي شي بصراحه ،
ما اتوقعت جيه ريحته خنيييييييينه ..

* و نسيت ، طرشتلي سامبلات من دخون شيخه و أشواق ،
........... يرّبت دخون شيخه ، انصح كل نثيّه تاخذه لخوها ، ريلها ، ابوها .. غاااويه ريحته !! كنــّــه عطر رجالي ..

طلبيتي كانت من اختيّه

صمـــت الألــــم ~*

يزاها ربيّه عني كل خير ..
لا عدمتها ياربيه ..

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الأخت حنين فديتها ماقصرت تعاملها وايد حلو يزاها الله خير

----------


## غنااتي

مرحباا خوااتي..

طلبيتي كانت لليوم الوطني..

3 اطقم من بزم واقلام علم الامارات.. + مسابيح علم الامارات..





والهديه الحلوه اللي استلمتها...



إنسانه ذووق في التعامل..
وعلى الطبيعه الاغرااض رووووعه و البزم جناااان و القلم رهيب..
اهديت طقم لمديرتي والثاني لريلي والثالث لي..

التااجره العسل هي

عمري كله

ملفها الشخصي..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93962

----------


## سامرية الليل

*طلبيتي الأولى من الأخت عود معتق




وكانت عبارة عن
عود المراسم






وشنطة الحلاقة الرجالية







بس ماقدرت اصورها لكم من داخل لانها هدية

واشكر عود معتق على تعاملها الراقي.. وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني وياها*

----------


## bo$ah

_ليوم استلمت طلبيتي ..ملقط الكشاف ..لاميه فديتها
من التاجره..

..مريم الشحي ..
وكان خاطري بالمناكير الاسلامي وفديتها عطتني عينات عسب اشوفهم انا واخواتي
وان شا ءالله باخذ عنها المناكير وايد عيبني
وماشاء الله عليها وايد طيبه وحبوبه ..ربي يوفقها بتجارتها
وهذي الصور

جي استلمته 




وهنيه صوره المناكير ويا الملقط

_

----------


## dxbaii

مرحبا بنات....وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من الاخت بنت الفلاسي...والطلبية هي زيت شما
ما شاء الله الاخت بنت الفلاسي قمة في التعامل وماقصرت وياي فديتها والطلبية ما طولت علي ابدآ

واحلى شي بصراحة عيبني تقديمها للطلبية ...الكيسة عليها شعارها ومعاها ظرف وورقة فيها بيانات الطلبية....

مشكورة فديتج ما قصرتي....والزيت طبعآ انا دايمآ كنت اطلبه من التاجرة دبي بيبي والحين قمت اتعامل مع بنت الفلاسي اللي كلها ذوق ربي يوفقها في تجارتها...الزيت عجيييييييييييييب عن تجربة وانا الحين حاطة منه.....

وهذي صورة الطلبية....



وهذا رابط موضوعها...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=335073

----------


## كريستال

درب درب درب ...

طلبت من التاجره fikraa يا أحلــــــــــــــــــى فكـــــــــــــره ..
أجارها قمة على قمة ..

كانت طلبيتي قبل رمضان ..
طلبت أجار همبه 





وبعدها طلبت لأمي أجار همبه وليمون وبصل .. 
وعلى قولة أمي بدأ الأفتتاح الرسمي للأجار .. وعيبها وااااااااااايد فديتها ..
ورديت طلبت منها أجار همبه وثووووووم وبصل ...

وأنا حاليا أتريا طلبيتي الرابعه من الأجار...
وطالبة هم بعد كواية البخار ومن توصلني بصورها لكم ..
أنصحكم بمنتجاتها رووووووعه وتعاملها أروع .. 
الله يوفقج أختي للخير ويرزقج من حلاله اللهم أمييييييييييييييين ..

هذا رابط موضوعها http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=353885

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم ..

آخر طلبية كانت من عند 

: ورودة دبي :

ما شاء الله دومها متميزة بأغراضها 

أول شي 

بوك اسود نوعيه ممتازه وحجم حلو



واللاصق العجيب



وطرشت لي هديه 



مشكوره وروده

وان شاء الله حج مبرور مقدماً

----------


## Um 3baiD

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

طـَلـَبـِـيتـِي ..

2 من دخون البنـّـفسـَـج ..



ريحتـــه غااااااااويه و بــــــارده ،
حبيــته انــــا ..

طلبيتي كانت من عيزتي ؛

البنـّـفـْـسـَـج ~*

يعطيها ربيه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،
لا خلأ و لا عدم ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، 
طلبيتي ؛ 
1 - دخون أشواق .. 
 
 
و عنّي فدئ ثرها طرشتليّه هديه 
 
و الله يا انه شغلها عدل 100% ! ..
ربيّه يحفظها و يحرسها مـ لعين ..
و الدخون شي شي بصراحه ،
ما اتوقعت جيه ريحته خنيييييييينه .. 
* و نسيت ، طرشتلي سامبلات من دخون شيخه و أشواق ،
........... يرّبت دخون شيخه ، انصح كل نثيّه تاخذه لخوها ، ريلها ، ابوها .. غاااويه ريحته !! كنــّــه عطر رجالي ..

طلبيتي كانت من اختيّه 
صمـــت الألــــم ~* 
يزاها ربيّه عني كل خير ..
لا عدمتها ياربيه ..

----------


## الذربة

مشترياتي من التاجره ياسمينه 2005

مجموعة مكياج .. 





وهذا ملفها .. http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6293
بعدني ما جربت المكياج .. بس حبيت ألوان الروج ..

بس الطلبية وايد تأخرت عليه .. والسبب من شركة التوصيل ..

----------


## ام عـــوض

هاي طلبيتي من حبيبت قلبي المميزه دااااااايما
سيدة زاخر 
علبة مكياج فيراراسي الصراحه خيااااااااااال ^^
هاي الصوره^^
[IMG]http://www.***********/data/visitors/2008/11/19/storm_1895270298675994957_20081119969.jpg[/IMG]
وهاذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=342079

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

صبااااح الخير بناااات 

اشحالكم عساكم ابخير 

انا طلب من اختي الغاليه روزه كحل الاثمد وكحل اصراي وبصراحه روعه 

انا استخدمت كحل اصراي وبصراحه روعه سواااااد غير طبيعي وعيبني وحتي اختي شافته على قالت مشاء الله شو حاطه من الكحل اسو وايد قلت لها مشتريه من تاجره روزه كحالين الاثمد واصراي وانا جربت اصراي وان شاء الله بجرب اثمد وانا متاكده انه بيكون روعه شرات اصراي ...

يعطيج العافيه اختي روزه على وصول الطلبيه بسرعه ..


وهذي صورت الطلبيه مصورتنها عن طريق التلفون ...

----------


## طيف وردي

اخذت من اختي الغاليه ومشرفتنا zoomyat حصاالالات نيمو ودوري وستاانسوو عليهن العيااال وحببيت اشكرها من كل قلبي




رابط الموضووع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=344541

----------


## pink.dreams

طلبت التاجرة القلبـ... (من ربيعتها) كب كيك اليوم الوطني، لحفلة ولدي... وهذي الصور..





ووااااايد استانسوا عليه اليهال...
ويزاها الله خير كانت قمة في التعامل...

وهذا رابط موضوعها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=342744

و بعد طلبت ها السويت  من التاجرة أمـ خالد 
وبعد عجب اليهال.. وبصراحة واااايد لذيذ.. وماقصرت الأخت وياي..



وهذا رابط موضوعها:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=287456

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا ^_^

طلبيتي من عند التاجره( نسيان) طلبت منها علبة أي شدو وبالصراحه الالوان وايد روووووعه 







تسلمييين الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويرزقج من حلاله  :Smile: 


طلبيتي من عند التاجره ( طيف وردي ) طلبت منها استاند للشغابات من الحجم الكبير والصغير حقي وحق بناتي الصراحه الاستاندات روووعه ماعليها كلام 






مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب  :Smile: 


يسمحولي بعض التاجرات اللي خذت منهم وماعرضت اشيائهم لانها مب لي حق ناس طالبينها

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتنــي طلبيتــي من فتــره من التاجرة الغالية أم (بنــــاتي) ،، 3 قباضات الصراااااحة رووووووووووووعة روووعة ،، دايماً اخذ من عندها ... وان شاء الله دوووووووووووم .. 
ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره ^^ .. 








هذا رابط موضوعها ..
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=334443

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي اليوم كانت من عند الاخت 

IT-2008

عبارة عن عود معطر 

ما شاء الله وصل بسرعه 

والكمية في الغرشة وايد حلوه

غير أن ريحته حلوه ما شاء الله



اتمناها التوفيق

دايم ودوم

----------


## نصابو

مرحبااااا
خذت عن ختيه مريم الشحي الصابون المغربي فديت روحها وفرت ليه بسعر مناااسب
فديت روحج الله يعطيج العاافيه تعبتج معاايه ^_^
وخذت عنها لوشنين بدهن العوود رحته خباااااااال والله انيه مااحب ريحة الدهن العوود حتى انه بنت خالي يابت ليه دهن عود من الهند اصلي وغالي بس عشان تقنعي بأنه ريحته غاويه وماحبيت ريحته
بس اللوشن تخبلت على ريحتـــــــــــــــــــه رووعه كل ماسبح احطه ^_^
وفديت روحها طرشت ليه عينات دخوون و ورقه خخخخخخخخ مابقول لكم شوو مكتوب فالورقه لوول ^_^
الله يعطيج العاافيه يالغلااا والله انه الل يتعامل وياج مايخسر
ربيه يرزقج من حلاله ياااربيه ونشوفج تاجره قد الدنياا ان شاءالله ^_^

----------


## نصابو

خذت ع ختيه دلــ دبي ـــع كريم اللي يبيض الويه 
ومتامله خير ان شاءالله وفديت روحهاا ماقصرت وصلت ليه الطلبيه بسرعه
وحطت ليه هديه كريـم مال الجسم ريحة واااايد حلووه وباارده ^_^
مشكوووره فـديت رووحج
وان شاءالله بخبرج بـ النتاايج 
الله يوووفقج ويرزقج من حلاله يااااربيه ويكتب لج فـ كل خطوه سعادهـ
^_^

----------


## الطنيجيه

السلام عليكم 
طلبيتي من عند الاخت عاشقة الفردوس 

طلبت منها شنطه بربري لحفظ الساعات بصراحه وايد روووعه 





مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند التاجره ( بنت البر ) 

طلبت منها اطقم مع سكارف لويس فيتون والاطقم عالطبيعه رووووعه وايد عيبوني كأنهم ذهب والسكارف بعد وايد حلو 
مشكووووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله يارب  :Smile: 





























رابط موضوع الاطقم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=343322

----------


## بنت شربت

واخييييييييييييرا وصلت طلبيتي من الغلا 
طلبت بخور ولوشن 
الوشن ريحته روووعه والدخون بعدني ما جربته

----------


## ام بدر

*اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من عند الاخت الدامهانا هاي ثان مرة اتعامل معاها 

ويزاها الله الف خير على الموعد 

يعني تهتم بوصول الطلبيه لزبونه وتذكرها بين فتره وفتره

هاي صورت من عندي

*

----------


## ام ملاك وجنة

*السلام عليكم جميعا* 
*اشكر التاجرة (( دلوعة أمها )) على البضاعة الي وصلت لنا قبل يومين*  
*وبعد انتظار وفديتها عذبناها بس معذورة بسبب الشحن الي اخر الاغراض* 
*بس الحمدلله ان وصلت لنا الاغراض لان كنا نحاتي المقاسات حق البنات* 
*بس ما شاء الله كل شي طلع على مقاسهم وعلى الطبيعة احلى بواااايد من الصور* 
*وهاي مب اول تعامل مع التاجرة وما شاء الله عليها ذوق وامينة وما تتاخر بالرد على اي استفسار* 
*واسمحيلنا عذبناج بالرسايل*  



*وصورت بعض من الاطقم الي وصلتني مب كلهم لان خواتي هجموا على اغراضهم*  


*صورة طقم اكثر من رائع لبنت اختي ماركة بيبي فات*  
** 

*وهنا فستان مخمل وتور راقي كثير وما توقعته جذي الصراحة روعة*  
** 

*وبعد هالفستان تجننت عليه ما شاء الله* 
** 


*وبالنسبة لهاصورة لها قصة فديتها دلوعة*  
*كنت طالبة 3 اطقم بس ما لاقيت دمى تناسب الاطقم* 
*وما قصرت طلبتلي الدمى الثلاث وطلعوا نفس الاطقم الي خذيتهم* 
*هني صور الدمى والصورة الثانية جزء من الاطقم*  
** 

** 




*وسلامتكم ورابط دلوعة أمها هني*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1540*

----------


## feelona

أنا اخذت من الأخت ensana اثنين كيلو ورق عنب حامض..............رووووعه يذوب في الفم.....



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=357918

أنصحكم تجربونها......أكلها ما عليه كلام أبداً....ومندوبتها ماشاءالله عليها قمة فالذوق......موفقه عزيزتي ensana

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الغاليه نسمة عطر (( أم دانه )) ^^

فديتها كيوت ربي يحفظها وحليلها ماقصرت حتى لما طلبت منها في بعض الأشياء

ماكانت متوفره عندها بس فديتها ماقصرت وفرتلي إياها

ومثل ماتعرفون هاي الطلبية لأختي وربيعاتها لليوم الوطني

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا  :Smile: 

طلبيتي من عند الاخت ( وفاء زايد ) 

مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج ويرزقج من حلاله يارب ^_^ 








وطرشتلي فديتها هديه عطر 





طلبيتي من عند الاخت ( ستروبري شورت كيك ) 

طلبت منها بدي مع تنوره وايد روووووعه وماعليهم كلام وخامتهم بعد من النوع الزين 
مشكوره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويرزقج من حلاله يارب ^_^

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

عطور 6 انواع 

عطر طيف الحب
عطر زهاري
عطر قوس
عطر عاشق الليل
مثبت دخون روووووعه يعني مسكت 
عطر بسمة غلاتي 


العود 3 انواع 

عود غرشوب 
عود الفريج 
عود مياسي
كل واحد يقول أنا من حلاته رهييييب
سلمت يدينج ع ذوق والابداع لي أكثررر من رائع
مع خالص حبي وتقديري


جمييييييع روابط ,, أم زايـــــــــد ,,
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## الريامـي

انا اشتــــــريت من


*
((صــــــاحبة السمــو ))*

انسانه تعاملها واايد حلو ^.^واشكرهااا والله وما قصرت وياااي 


وثانكي ع الهديه الحلوه ..


والله ايوفقج 


وهااي صور من تصويري ^.^للاغراض 


تم حذف الصور..الغاليه صغري الصورلكي ما يضيع حق باقي الردود
بس من الصوررر خخخ*.*والله ما عندي وقت بس لعيونها حبيت انزل الاغراض 


والتعامل ويااها اسعدني

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*اخواتي الاي ما تعرف تصغر الصور انا مستعده لانه الموضوع يضيع حقه*

*بغيت اشكرج على المانيكانات* 

*التسعه الاي خذيتهم منج*

*الوحده 50 درهم*

*تسلمين اختي* 
*TEFLAT-GALB7*

**

**

*تحطيم الاسعار واسعار منافسه 5 مانيكانات على 250 درهم فرصه لا تعوض يعني مانيكان1ب50*

----------


## ام مـوزة

*السلام عليكم ^^

هذي طلبيتي من اختي مريم الشحي

المناكير الاسلامي



تسلمين حبيبتي ع المناكيرر عيبتني الالوان ..~

ربي يوقج ويرزقج من حلاله ..*

----------


## ash.23lena

حـــبيت ــآشڪــر My LiTtLee SiS >> موزيلا ..
والله ــآنــآ قد الڪــلمه ورفعــة رــآسي فــووق ..



رجـــآء حآــآر عــدم طــلب صــور ـآوضح لــآنهــآ فــڪره خــآصة ..P:

ThXx 2 Timee MoZeLla ..

^^

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*هاي سيدات منتدانا ^__^

حبيت اشكر اختي ghroor_85 على التعامل الراقي وماقصرت فديتها وعن جد التعامل معاهااا مريح 

وبخبركم شو خذت عنها خذتلي مجموعه صوابين النعال(الله يعزكم) والجره والانبوب والروز والاسكريم وااااااايد اشياء وعن جد روووووعه شكلهم فطبيعه كيووت يصلحون هديه وانا افضل تخلونه جق الاستخدام الشخصي دلعي نفسج ^.^ 

فشله الصور مب واضحات مووول السموحه

وبعد خذت عنها كريم حوراااااااء(بالفعل اسم على مسمى) ريحته خباااااااااااااااااااال شي مب طبيعي شكثر جربت لوشنات هذا غيييييييييييير والله اني حطيت منه وسرت خذت شور وانا فالباث(الله يعزكم) روحت ايدي وانصدمت الريحه بعدها مثل ماهي ماخفت ولا راحت معقوووووووووووووول (قولو ماشاءالله ) عسب جذي قررت ارد اخذلي زياده لان بالفعل مايتفوت وجيمته فيه بيكفيج اذا اقتصدتي واشك انه اي وحده تروم تقاوم وماتحطه يعني بيخلص فأقل من اسبوع هذا اذا تم اسبوع اصلن ههههه فشكراااااااااا اختي حوراء على هالشغل الراقي وشكرا على تعاملج وشكرا على تفهمج للي صار والله يكثر من امثالج وخلاص اعتمديني زبونه دايمه لكريم حوراء لان شكلي بدمن عليه ^^ واتريي طلبيتي اليديده قريب .....

وربي يوفقج ويرزقج وماقصرتي الغاليه ..والسموحه ع القصور

اختج :* _دلــــــ عينــاوي ــــــــــع_

----------


## دلع عيناوي

نتــــــــابع 



طلبتي الثانيه كانت من الاخت الغاليـــــه _عــــود معتــــق_ خذت عنها عود المراســـــم اللي عن جد احلا عوووود روحته والغرشه متروسه عططططططططططر وهاي ثالث طلبيه الاولى حق ماميتا والثانيه عموتي فديتها والثالثه طبعن طبعن حقي خذته حق العيد وتأكدو ما بتكتمل كشختكم الا بعوووود المراسم فتلاحقووو عماركم وحبيت اشكرها ع التسترات اللي عن جد ريحتهن خباااااااااااال وان شاءالله جريب برد اطلبلي ....


مشكوره فديتج والله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله واكيييييد مابيكون اخر تعامل ^^


والسموحه ع الصور مب واضحااات مووول



أختج:_ دلــــ عينــاوي ــــــــع_

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*نتـــــــــابع*


طلبتي الثالثه من فتره كنت طالبه من الغاليــــــه ** دبــــــــــــــ وردة ــــــــــــي ** 

عباره عن صمغ الكرستال وزعفران ومسحضرات الويه الطبيه وعن جد روووعه وما يحتاي امدح شهادتي فيها مجروحه ماقصرت فديتها طرشتلي شاي زعفران هديه ودوم ماتقصر فديتها والله يحفظها ويردها بالسلامه لاهلها واقولها حج مبرور وسعي مشكور ولاتنسينا من صالح الدعـاء وربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلالـه ...

والسموحه ع الصور 


اختج: _دلـــــ عينـاوي ـــــــع_

----------


## أم عمهي

مرحبا..

حبيت اشكر الاخت دلوعة امها على تعاملها الجميل معايه 

وانا طلبت منها كذا بدلة لملابس العيد 

وهاي طلبية من لي طلبته اما الباجيات ماقدرت اصورهن

----------


## الطنيجيه

السلام عليكم 

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من عند الاخت ( سحابة الليل )

طلبت منها بجامتين خامتهم قطن ناعم واااااااايد عيبوني 
تسلمييين فديتج وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ام بدر

*طلبت مناكير من الاخت دبويه2007 

صورة الكيس..الي فيها الغرض 



هذا مناكير 

*

*هذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=353624*

----------


## MB4EVER

:Salam Allah: 

أخباركم 


حبيت أكتب هالموضوع أشكر الأخت *Dmoo3_el7ob*

للأسلوب الراقي والأحترام 

أنا سويت عندها توزيعات المكسرات نثور لبنت أخوي <<<< (بنت العضوه شيطونة) 

أنا ماكنت متوقعة تطلع بهل الشكل 

بس أول ما أستلمت الطلبية أنصدمت من الترتيب والفخامة وكلمةروووووووعة شوية عليها والكل في البيت تينن عليها
وأنا زدت عليها 5 دراهم والبطاقة 


طولت عليكم بالكلام أخليكم مع الصور 







[IMG][CENTER]


مشكوره يا Dmoo3_el7ob 

يلا شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hanoOOody

مرحبا
وصلت طلبيتي من الغلا
طيف وردي
صورت هنتين لان الثالثه خذتها اختي





و من الغلا DaNa 007
طلبت شادو مثل بيجمنت ماك 






والتعامل وياهن قمه في الذوق

----------


## موزيلا

السلامـ علَيـكم و رحمـه اَلله و بركـاَته 


امممم من زماااااااااااااان مانزلت شو اشتريـت دوم اتعااايـز انزله لوووووووول ،، 

عاد اليوم قلت بمـا اني خلصـت البروجت اللي عنـدي و الطلبـاَت ،، قلت خل انزل الصور ^^ 


طلبيـه من التاجره الغــــاَليه " ام فجــوره " 

وكانت عباَره عن هيلاهـوبـات لـاختيـه الصغيـره ^^ 

وأخليكم ويـا الصور ،، سامحووني لكثره التصويـر لووولز ^^

اول ما وصـلتنـي ^^



الـالواَن السـاَده 






المشجـــره " الملون "






حبيت أشكـرهـا وايد وايد وايد ،، لان خامت الهيلاهوبات شرات اللي اخذلهـا اياهن من مذركيـر ،، 
ماقصـرت فديتهـا ^^

----------


## أم سلامه2006

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت اعرظ لكن اخر شي خذيته من المنتدا وهو من الوظيحي الله يخلليها بصراااااحه البنت ما قصرت ويايه سررررررعه في التوصيل لانه كان عندي مناسبه وهي عطول لبت الاستغاثه ههههههه
صدق صدق خذيت مجموعتين الاوللا الرمان واللي صدق طيرت عقل ريلي و الثانيه خلليتها هديه لزوجي وهي الليمون الاخاااااااذ و المجموعه تتكون من لوشن وبتر وشور جل و الاحلى السكراب انا دوم استخدم سكرات بس هذا غييييير يذوب عالجسم و يخخلييج ناعمه جنج قطعة زبده و فديتها طلبت عينات من المجموعات الثانيه و ما قصرت حطتلي من كل نوع و صدق اهم شي تعاملها الرائع الله لا يغيير علييج حبيبتي 
وهذي صوره جماعيه 

وها الرابط للي تحب اتجوف اكثر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=351751

----------


## فريج العيايز

[IMG]
جربت مقشر من اسيره ماضي صراحه حرقني وشعر اصفر مب شفاف

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Salam Allah: 


وصلتني اليوم 4 طلبيات دفعة وحدة  :Smile: 





الطلبية الأولى من التاجرة الغالية على قلبي الطنيجية .. بصراحة هالانسانة ذوووق بمعنى الكلمة و حبيت التعامل معاها .. و دوووم أطلب منها مستوية زبونة دايمة بكل المناسبات ..


أنا كنت طالبة منها قبل سوالف اليوم الوطني .. بس طلبت مرة ثانية لاختي و لبنت أخوي ربي يحفظهم ..

طلبيتي عبارة عن : 4 خواتم + سوارة + شغابين + 3 ورود كبيرة بحطهن للشيلة ..






الطلبية الثانية من التاجرة الغلا .. و عيبني أسلوبها بالتفاهم وحبيت طلبيتها قبل ما أشوفها  :Smile: 

و طلبيتي عبارة عن علبة فاست فوود .. و داخلها 4 دواير دخون ..




الطلبية الثالثة من التاجرة وفاء زايد .. طلبت منها علبة النرد المضيئة .. و فديتها كانت متواصلة وياي اتابع اذا وصلتني الطلبية و لا لا .. و حطتلي هدية من عندها رغم انه طلبيتي بسيطة بس ما قصرت .. و هديتها يتني على العوق حطتلي عطر و أنا مووتي و العطور  :Smile:  مشكوورة الغالية

و ان شاء الله ماراح يكون آخر تعامل ..






الطلبية الرابعة من التاجرة الغالية أم الغالي .. و فديتها ما رمت أصور طلبيتي منها عدل من ولد اختي .. شكله عيبه طلبيتي من أم الغالي .. صورته و هو رايح صوب الطلبية و جان يشيل الجيس و يطيح علبة دخون وحدة و عقبها أتفاجأ انه سار صوب سلسلة حاطتها لي فديتها هدية مع الطلبية و جان يمسكها و يقترب مني و أنا أصور اللوشن و عطر الفراش و أنا مجهزتنهم للتصوير و هو خرب علي  :Frown: 

بعدني ما جربت الدخون ان شاء الله من أجربه بقول لكم رايي فيه .. بس دش خاطر ولد اختي ما حط عينه الا على طلبيتي من أم الغالي فديته ..








عاد ألحين بنشوف أم الغالي جان بتسامحه خرب علي تصوير بضاعتها ...

----------


## فـطـيم

امس وصلني طلبيتين 

الاولى من عود معتق خذت منها عود المعطر مراسم

----------


## فـطـيم

وطلبيتيه ثاني كانت من الاخت الغاليه ساسمو
وكانت عباره عن دخون وعطور
أخليكم مع الصور 
هذي الطلبيه كامله


وهذي العطور 


والدخون


والهديه كانت عباره عن عود 


^_^

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الغاليه مريم الشحي ربي يحفظها

وفديتها مندوبتهم كيوت ^^

هاي الطلبيه لإختي وربيعاتها ^^



طبعا هذا عباره عن خلخال بس للأسف ماعليه جرس =(
إختي كانت مستعيله وقالت خليها إطرشه بدون جرس هععععععععع



وهذا الوحيد اللي عليه جرس ^^



وهني المناكير

----------


## عمري زايد

واول شي احب اشكر صاحبه الموضوووع..
انا شتريت اغراض وايده من المنتدى و كان رهيب الصراحه كل الي اشتريته حلووو ^^

هذا مناكير اسلامي من العضوووه الفراشه 2020
صراحه قمت الروووعه وتعاملها طيب واشكرها على المنتج الحلووو ^^
وهذي صور من الطلبيه تلعب فيها بنت اخويه ^^

----------


## عمري زايد

والتاجره الثانيه جورجي  
فديتها ولله تعبتها بطلباتي اشتريت عندها شباصات وقلتلها اختار لونيين في الشباصه وحليلها ما قصرت بنت الايواد ..

وهذي طلبيتي ...صوره شباصتين ^^

----------


## عمري زايد

هذي عاد غيييييييير عن كل العرب والشاهد ربي انها صدق انسانه ذوق وانا تعبتها واااااااااااايد ف الشحن وتاخير الاستلام بس ولله العظيم اني احب اشتري مكياجها صدق رووووووعه واسعارها حلووووه ولاااااااااااااااا غير الهدايا فديتها ولله دوم اتلوم منها ^^

تعرفون منو هيه ؟؟؟

تعالو بقوووووووولكم ...^^

%ورد جـــــــــــــــــــــــوري%>>> ام سيف 

هذي صوره من طلبيتي ...

----------


## عطر الزهر

شحالكم بنوتات وحريم
المهم انا اشتريت من الاخت هيام2 جلبيات وارواب وبيجمات
الصراحة بضاعتها قمة 
الخامة والموديلات رووووووووووووووعة والالوان كل شي فخم وااااايد الكل تخبل عليهن لاني اصلا طرشتهم هديه وارسلتلي معاهم كرت 
والله شو ما اقول ما اقدر اعبر عن تعاملها الراقي واهتمامها بمتابعتها للطلب واسعارها حلوه بعد
وهذه صورة الطلبيه



وهذه صورة الكرت

----------


## مهندسة كيفي

السلام عليكم صباحكم ورد 

خذت جلابيتين من الاخت الاصايل 

وهاي شكل الموديل من تصوير التاجرة 

ووبعدها جلابياتي 

وما قصرت ويايه .. 


هاي جلابيتي الاولى البنفسجيه ..شسوي عيناوية ..


هاي صورة الموديل .. 
رقم 40 من المجموعة الثانية ..




هاي جلابيتي .. 


[img] [/img]


 


 




وهاي صورة 
موديل رقم 3 من المجموعة الثالثة ..




وهاي جلابيتي ..

 


 


 


وملبوس الهنا لي و كل عام وانتم بخير ..

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*اول حاجه موفقه من كل قلبي والله من غيرمجامله*  
*انه الاي ما جربت عندج خسرانه* 
العيد قرب تعالي واحجزي حلوياتك والذ الكيكات من عندي ^_^ 
رجعت لكم بالجديد كيكة السينابون اللذيذه وباقي أنواع الكيك الرووعه  
كنت طالبه 
2- تشيز كيك الرمان 150درهم
2-كيكة السينابون بالصوص اللذيذ 80 درهم
1-براونيز بالشوكلاته والمكسرات+ ايس كريم روعه 130 درهم
 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 

** 
*ها شو رايج في تصويري*

----------


## فن القفطان

طلبيتي من التاجرة الذووووق ام زااايد

طلبت منها عوود معطر و فديتها ما قصرت طرشت لي هدية عطر رووووعة 
و الله اول ما فجيت الكيس الريحة شلت الغرفة شل
مشكووورة فديتج ما تقصرين و الله



و هذا ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الغاليه طيف وردي يزاها الله خير فديتها قمة فالذوق والتعامل ^^
بس للأسف ماقدر أفتحم خخخخخ لأني طالبتنهم حق قوم أمي ..
عباره عن 8 شراشف شيوخيه

رقم 104 طلبت منه 2
رقم 111 طلبت منه 2
رقم 115 و 121 و 12 من كل نوع حبه

هذى من تصويري ولأنه مب واضح راح أحطلكم الصور اللي عند
طيف وردي ^^



رقم 104



رقم 111



-----------------

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*ههههه الله يعينا جميعا على بعض التاجرات*


مرحبــــــــا


*رجعتلكم بأخر طلبية وصلت بعد طول انتظار والله الشاهد ان التاجره ماقصرت بس الامبوست لعوزوني وايد خذولهم اسبوعين لين وصلوها وطبعن بعد هزاب وهواش ...............

وطلبيتي عباره عن ميك اب جولدن روز وكان فخاطري من زمان وحصلته عند اختي الغاليه ام حمد (النحـــله ) وبسعر روووووعه احسن عن غيرهاااااا واقولها ماقصرتي فديتج عكل شي وربي يوفقج ويحفظج وتريي طلبيتي الثانيه قريب ان شاءالله واسعدني التعامل معاها لانها راقيه فتعاملها واخلاق وربي يوفقها دنيا واخره .. والسموحه ع القصور ^_^*

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

السلام عليكم خواتي .. 

طلبيتي اليوووووووووم شي ثاااني .. 

شي اسبشل من البحرين الحبيبه .. إلى الإمارات الغاليه .. 

طلبيتي كانت من عند التاجره كريستال .. 
والله .. ماشفت ولا بشوووف شراااتهااا ذوق ذوق ذوق .. والله حليلها كم لعوزتهاااا .. 
ولين الحين ملعوزتنها برسايلي .. الله يعينج عليه  :Smile: 

بس مهما رمست ما بوفي حقها .. 
ماشاء الله طلبت منها الطلبيه .. والله ما أكذب عليكم ماشاء الله نسقت وطلبت وطرشتها 
واستلمتها .. والتوصيل جداً سريع ماشاء الله .. للعلم أنها طلبتها لي من البحرين  :Smile: 

وهاي صور الطلبيه 














بصراحه الطلبيه وصلت عند أهلي .. وأختي اللي استلمتها .. وصورتهااا مشكوووره خيتوووو  :Smile: 
ومن دووون ما أطاعمها لأني عاااارفتنها من قبل روووووعه رووووعه رووووعه .. 
والأهل بعد واااايد عيبتهم .. ترااا العلب كبااار .. ماتوقعت والله .. 


حبيبتي كريستال .. السموحه تعبتج معاااي 
والله يوفقج ويرزقج من حيث لا تعلمين .. وعاااد ما تعرفين شكثر استانست على الطلبيه .. لأن من متى خاااطري فيها  :Smile:  
جزاج الله كل خير .. 

وهذا ملفها الشخصي للي تبي تطلب شهاادة حق ماراح تندم .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


تحياتي 
ام حارب ..  :Smile:

----------


## sleemh

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال خواتي 
حبيت ارويكم طلبيتي الي وصلتني اليوم من الاخت 4you
ماشاء الله على شغلها وااايد نظيف 
والشباصات كلمة رووعه شوي فحقهن
واسلوبها ما في احلى منه والله يشفي والدتها ان شاء الله 
وهذي طلبيتي 
اول ما وصلني الكيس 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3111465

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

السلام عليكم .. 

براااويكن اليوم شي فنان 

طبعاً دااااايماً طلباااتي من حبيبت قلبي سحابة مرت 
طلبت من عندهاااا 
العووود الملكي .. 

صدق صدق صدق فنااااااااااااان .. الريحه غير غير .. 
وانا عاااد مب أي شي يعيبني ذوقي واااايد صعب  :Smile: 
بس بصراااحه سعره فيه ويستاهل لأنه صدق متروووووس 


وهااااي الصوره .. 



وهذا رااابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362166


اختكم ام حاارب ..

----------


## uae13122

هـلا وغــلا ((( أم مــــهارييييي ))) أبـــــــــــداع مـــمــيز 

صــابون الجسم الصراحه رهيييب وناعم على البشرة 
كاب كول حمام زيت منعم مغذي للشعر  

كريم لولو الحب يـــــــــــــــاااااسلام على الريحه 


عطر الايسي ريحته جــــناااااان 

عطر فــــواح ريحته خطيره  



 


 

وهذا رابط  ((( أم مهرة )))


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16840

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـــــتي من ZoomyaT :



( طلب من الانتـــرنت )




.

.


ومــــاقصــــرت حطتــلي هــديـــه كيــــــــــــوت ^.^ :




.

.


الله يــــوفقهــا ويبـــاركلهـا ان شالله 
تعـــاملهـــا راقـــي وذوق . .

.

.


هذا رابط ملفهـــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14668



*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـــتي من SaaSmo :


عود معطــر

+

مخمـــريـه





.

.


مـــــاشالله العـــــود ريحتــــه وايد حلـــوه,

والمخمــــــريــه روعـــــه ^.^

.

.


مـــاقصــرت حطتلــي عينـــات من الدخون و العطـــور,
ومــاشالله كل نوع أحلـــى من الثـــانـي . .

.

.


الله يوفقهــا ويبـــاركلهــا ان شالله ,
وهذا رابط ملفهـــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577




*

----------


## المودي

السلام عليكم
اليوم يايبتلكم طلبيه كبيره ماشالله من التاجره mischocolat

اول طلبيه كانت 2 ماسك الصندل و 4 كريم العروسه 
هاذي ثاني مره اطلب منها وهالمره حق خواتي بعد لانهم تخبلوا عليه


ثاني طلبيه كانت شيلة صلاة رووووووووعه طلعت في اللبس ماشالله وخامتها جداً راقيه
خذت ثنتين وحده حقي ووحده حق الوالده


وثالث طلبيه منها كانت القطعة الي تشبه الغتره...شكلها وايد غريب وانا الصراحه كنت خايفة كيف بيكون شكلها عن صدق...بس الحمدللهطلعت احسن من توقعاتي وان شالله بخيطها للعيد


  



*وهذا رابط لكل مواضيعها:*


http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3119206

----------


## معصبة

طلبيتي من 

مندوبة بداية

عبارة عن مجموعة شنط



حلوات ف الطبيعه
وتواصلها معاي كان حلوووو

وهذه هديه عبارة عن محفظة مكياج للاي شدو والغلوس



تسلمين ع الهديه الغاويه

والله يوفقج دوم :Smile:

----------


## معصبة

طلبيتي من 

mischocolat

عبارة عن شيلتين للصلاة 

من لبستها حسيت بخشوع وطمأنينيه ف الصلاة
والحمدلله تطمنين ان ريولج مابتنكشف ف الصلاة




وهاي هديه منها عبارة عن قلم كحل واي شدو



تسلمين ع الهديه الحلوة

والله يوفقج دوووم :Smile: 

:

----------


## معصبة

طلبيتي من 

بينك&وايت


عبارة عن شنطتين 
وماكينتين حلاقة ايمجوي




وهاي هديه منها عبارة عن مجموعه من مكياج العيون



تسلمين ع الهديه الحلوة :Smile: 

والله يوفقج دووووم 

:

----------


## غالية اهلها

انا بعدني يديده عالمنتدي

يوم بشتري بخبركم

المنتدى فيه وايد اشياء حلوه

و انا ابغي اشتري واااااااااااااااااايد اغراض

انشاء الله قريب بخبركم

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

طلبيتني كانت من Lara

حبيت الأكسسوارات واايــــد

----------


## كريستال

درب درب درب ..


شحالكم خوااتي .. عساكم بخير وسهاله يارب ..

طلبت من الأخت التاجره فكرة للمره الرابعه الأجار ... شو أقول طعمه ولا ريحة الأجار ... خباااال الصراحه .. 
فعلا شغل نظيف وراقي .. ربي يحفظها ما قصرت معاي ..
وهذا الأجار ..


وأشتريت منها كواية البخار ,,,, الصراحه خف علينا الكوي شوي ... روووعه شوي عليها ..



أنصحكم تشترون منها الأجار ومكينة الكوي بالبخار وكل منتجاتها كل منتج عندها أحلى من الثاني ...

مشكوره أختي فكره وربي ما قصرتي معاي ... الله يحفظج ..

----------


## كريستال

أشتريت من الأخت التاجره .. دبويه 2007 فوط كتوزيعات .. فكرة الفوط واايد حلوه ..
مشكوره أختي ما قصرتي معاي ..


وأشتريت من الأخت التاجره دنيتي الإمارات ... الملاقط المضيئه ومانيكان رووعه الصراحه ..
مشكوره أختي ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

وااايد طلبت مـ لمنتدى فـ الفتره الأخيره ،
و وصلنــّــي حزت ليهــَدِه ..
نسيت أغلب الطلبيات و بعضهن اتوزعن ،
بس صورت اليوم لي ريتهن جدام عنيّيايه ..


الطلبيــــه الثــالثــه و الرابـــعه ..
و مستحيـــــــــــــل انســــــــــــــاهن ..

،



،



،

5 غــرّاش من عـــود المــراسم ،
طبعـــاً اتوزعن ، كلن و خذ غرشه ؛
و من لي بغى منه زود حق العيد ..
و من لي روحه و طلب منه ،
و لي بغئ منه من زود لمديح لي يسمعنـّـه ..
بس مثل ما انتــــن تـَــدْرن ،
عزيــــزتي وقفت استــقبال الطلبيات ..

،

طلبيتي كانت من ختيـــه الغـــاليـــه ،

عــُــود مـْـعـَـتـّـق ~*

يعطيها ربيه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،
لا عدمتها ياربيـــّــه !

* سمحيلي فديتج التصوير و الله انـّـه ؛
مَـب هاك الزود ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

بما اني أحب لخوار ،
أو بالأحرى اعشقهن ، فيه هوّس هوب طبيعي ،
لزوم افصل فوق الـ 20 امخوره كل عيد ! ..
كان فـ فادي اجرب امخوره ، من اختيار شخص ثاني ،
يعني ذوق وحده هوب من لهل ، و ريت هـ المخوره و خذتها ..

،



،

شغل نضيــــف و هـــادي ،
واااااااااااايد حبيتها انــا ..
غير عن ذوقــــــي تماماً ..
بس لخوار حدر الخاطر و عيبنيّه ..

،

طلبيتي كانت من ختيـــه الغـــاليـــه ،

Princess_1 ~*

يعطيها ربيه دوام الصحه و العافيه !

* و اسمحيلي فديتج عـ لتصوير

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

خذت لأميــّـه غرشتين مـن أجار الهمْبــَـأ

،



،



،

لذيـــــــــــــــــــذ و حار حبتين ^^" ..
عيبهـــــا اميــّـه فديتها ،

،

طلبيتي كانت من ختيـــه الغـــاليـــه ،

fikraa ~*

يعطيها ربيه دوام الصحه و العافيه !

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*اول شي اشكر وردة دبي وهيه صدق ورده*

* على حسن تعاملج ودقة مواعيدج*

*المفكرة الرهيبة مع الاله الحاسبة و قلم بييركاردن + ملفات بيير كاردن .. هدية راقيه له* 



















واشكرج على الكريمات

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*وصـــــــــل ××الــــزعفران الايـــراني الاصلي .. شـــــاي بالزعفران ×× وصـــل** ( 1 2)* 

*بعد حبيت اشكرالاخت وردة دبي مره ثانيه وصراحه الزعفران روووعه* 
*ويلت ترجعين تيبينه* 











*وانا من اناس الاي حبيت اتعامل معاج*

----------


## زعفرانة راك

طلبت هالجاكيت من التاجره _ دلوعه امهاا _




وماشاء الله عليهاا اسلوبهاا وتعاملهاا رائع .

واايد عيبني وكل من شافه مدحه .

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*مرحبا اختي* 

*وصلني الفلاش والموس الاي على شكل علم الامارات*

*واحبيت اشكرج على حسن تعاملج ودقة مواعيدج* 

*وصراحه التصوير مش عاطيها حقها* 













*والف شكر لج وطبعاً بتكوني من القائمه الدائمه في مشترياتي*

----------


## موزيلا

السلام عليكم خواااتيه ^^ 

سامحووني انا وايد اتحير ف هالموضوع دومـي اتأخر ف عرض السوالف اللي اشتريهـا ^^ 

بس ان شاء الله ناويه اني انزلهن ^ ^ 

اول طلبيـه بعرضهـا كنت من التاجره الغاليــه ^^ نسمـه عطـر ^^

طبت منها مرتيــن بس بعدني ما صورت الطلبيه الثانيه ^^ هاي بالنسبه للطلبيه الاولى 

عباره عن قبعه من الكروشيه ^^

وايد وايد حلوووه 



ثانـكس غناتيه وان شاء الله يوم بصور القبعات الثانيه بنزل الصور ^^ 

ربي لا يحرمنـي منج وايد وايد استانست من التعـأمل وياج ^^

----------


## موزيلا

الطلبيـه رقـم اثنييين كانت من التاجره الغاليه " ام اسمــا "

كنت طالبه منهـا بدله ولاديــه والصراحه كانت البدله ولا اروووعه الكل حباهـأ عليه فديت قلبه ،،

وهاي الصور من اول ما وصلتنـي لين ما لبسهـا ^^



..
محتويـاَت الَجيــس ^^



..

هداَيـا " فديتهاَ و الله ماَ اَقصرت غناَتيه



..

البدلَــه ^^ 



..

صورتلَكـم حبيب قلَبـي حمودي وهووه لاَبسنـها ^^






.. .. .. 

بدون مجاملَه والله ثم و الله تعاَاملهـا كاَن قمه فاَلروعه و الأخلاَق و الاحتـراَم

روعه وماَعليها كلاَم و لاَ قصور و يسعدني دوم و دوم و دوم اتعاَمل وياَهـا 

ربي يعطيج اَلصحه و العاَفيـه ياَ ربيـ ^^

----------


## خريجة إدارة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هاي اول مره احط رد لي في هذا الموضوع

صراحه انا واااااااايد عيازة اصور واحط الصور

بس ما شاء الله مش مقصره كل فتره اشتري شي من تاجراتنا :Smile: 

...........

المره الاخيره.. رغم انها من فتره بس اشتريت من عندي اختي الغالية

وروودة دبي... انسانه ذوق بمعنى الكلمه.. الله يوفقها يارب..

اشتريت زعفران .. وشاي بزعفران..

2 من كل واحد... واحد عطيته امي هديه.. والثاني لربيعتي

وماشاء الله طعم الزعفران وااااااايد حلوه... وريحته تجنن

بس افتح العلبه تنتشر ريحته في الغرفه...





رابط موضوعها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=346702

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير 
وصلت طلبيتي من الغلا
.+.عيون دبي.+

عباره عن شماغات ملونه عالموضه
الشماغات الملونه شي وايد دارج الحين



و ان شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل ثاني وياها

----------


## عمري زايد

اليوم وصلتي طلبيتي من أم عـــــــوض
فديتها فد وفد ...^^
صرااااااااحه طلبت منها 6 كفرات وكل واحد احلى من الثاني ...^^
واي فديتها ما قصرت من الهدايا ولله تلومت منها وهديتها لوالف البلاد ما اعتقد احصل شراتها ...^^

وهذي صور من طلبيتي وان شالله تعجبكم ...^^

هذا كفري ولله بو الشباب تخبل عليه قال عاش الرومنسي ^^


وهذا كفر اخت ريلي فديتها ^^ ولله سيده شلته وحطته في السرير ودخنته بعد ^^



وهذي الهديه الي يابتها أم عـــــــــــــوض ...^^ ولله فرحت يوم شفتها وبعد في هديه ثانيه يمكن باجر ولا ورا باجر بتوصل ومشكوووره غناتي ...^^ هذي جزء من الهديه بس..



وباقي الكفرات ماقدرت اصورهن مش لي لخوان ريلي ...^^
وشكرا ام عوض صدق التعامل وياج حلووو وانسانه اخلاق وقمت الثقه ^^

----------


## MiSs_LoLa

انا شــريت من عــند ــآلاخت

Ash.23lena 

مشــآلله عــليها ذوق فــآلتــعـآمل وسرعة فــآلتــوصيل ..

وبـــآلنسبة لريحة العــطر ســوو SweeTy ..

نـــفس صــآحبته وآسمه مشــآلله عــليها ,,

هــذي الصور ,,






وهذا الرآبـــــط ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362703

وآلــــسموحه

----------


## mariam2020

اشتريت من وروده دبي لصق مالت الكرستال ، والله يوفقها وهاي الصوره شوي
وبيخلص


واشتريت من وفاء زايد ، عطر بريحه الكب كيك وطبعا ما بتكلم عن الريحه 
و جلوس بنكهه غزل البنات روووووووووووعه ويحليلها طرشت لي هديه بعد



وبعد خذت من رحله أمل ، كرستالات ، 



ما شالله ، 

بعد ...... خذت من ام الغالي مجموعه من البخور ، وروايحهم حلوه وبعد عطر الفرش ريحته
واو ، حتى خلص ، و ما قصرت يابت لي ويا الأغراض هديه ، 
هي نسيت طاوله اللاب توب كل حد شافها قال يبااااااا منها ، 









خذت من صمت الألم بخور أشواق ، ريحته مميزه ، 



، خذت من توته الحلوه الدخون الملكي ودخون جميرا والعود المعطر كلهم 
خلصووووو وتمت بقايا من دخون جميرا




تعبت ، بعد اشتريت من غناتي استكرات حناء وشوفو الصور واحكموا،

 

ومن ملكيه حلاوه للحنجره واللوز ، بعدني ما جربته ،

----------


## جواهر-دبي

السلام عليكم

انا تعاملت ويا الاخت saasmo 

طبعا غنيه عن التعريف

وتعبيتها ويايه بصراحه لاني ما سويت طلبيه وحده
اول خذت لعمري عقب طلبت بتغليف لأهلي هدايا
من غير بوعيالي شم الريحه وانا ادخن قال انه يبا لأمه وايد عيبته الريحه
ورديت طلبت وكانت الاخت saasmo في منتهى الذوق في التعامل
مع ملاحظه انه هاذي مب اول مره اطلب منها لاني وايد احب دخونها
واللي تاخذ من عندها والله ما تندم لانها ذوق عالي في التعامل ودخونها
كلمة روعه شويه عليه ويزاها الله خير اشكرها على الهديه اللي طرشتها
وهيه مخمريه

يزاج الله خير يا اختي
والله يبارك لج في تجارتج

وهاذي الصور

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



من شوي وصلتني طلبيتي من :

الفـــراشـــهـــ


.

.


طلبـــي كـــان عبــاره عن طبـــاعة :

- أظرف

- فــواتيــر

- ختـــم










.

.



مـــاشالله عليهــا,
تعــاملها ذوق 

الله يــوفقهــا ويبــاركلها ان شالله . .


.

.


وهذا رابط ملفهــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=12641




*

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم 


اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي الثانية من عند 

الغاليه 

IT-2008

العود المعطر 

هالمره خذت اربع علب وما بطلتهم سوري 

بعطيهم ناس  :Smile: 

ماشاء الله التوصيل سريع وذوق بالتعامل

وهذا رابط الموضوع


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=356793







وهذي مجموعه من الهدايا ذوق صدق

----------


## عمري كله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا من زماااااااااااااااااااان اشرى من المنتدى بس ماكنت انزل الصور

واليوم شفت عمري فاضيه قلت يلا فرصه

اصور بعض الاغراض الي وصلتني

لانه اغلبيتهم طاروا او خلصور ^^


الطلبية الاولى

من التاجره

.....غنااتي....

طلبت منها لوشنات 
علب بلاستيك
شرايط للتغليف

وفديتها ماقصرت وياي وفرتهم لي 
وطرشتهم بسرعه وماتأخرت علي 

والتعامل وياها واااااااااااايد حلو 
واللوشنات ريحتهم حلوه وشكلهم كيووووووووووووت

*









*وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي ....CLICK*

----------


## عمري كله

*طلبيتي الثانيه

من التاجره 

...zezenya....


فدييييييييييت روحها

اذيتها معاي بالاسئله

ووااااايد ازعجتها

كنت طالبه منها توفر لي ملابس لليهال

والحمدالله ماقصرت وياي 

واسلوبها ماشاءالله عليه راقي في التعامل

وااايد متفهمه

فديتها طلبت لنا الطلبيه قبل ماتتاكد من وصول البيزات

وان شاءالله مابيكون آخر تعامل من بينا


طبعا اكثر القطع طاروا اول ماوصلوا

وهذا الي تم عندي*








*وهاي الهديه الحلوه منها ^^..*




*وهذا رابط ملفها ....CLICK...*

----------


## عمري كله

*طلبيتي الثالثه

نسييييييييت من منو 

ماشاءالله ربي يزيد ويبارك عندنا وااايد تاجرات قباضات

على العموم هي بتعرف شغلها

واقول لها الصراحه شغلج روووووعه

وماعليه كلام والكل تخبل عليهن

تسلم ايدج الغاليه ^^*

----------


## عمري كله

*طلبيتي الرابعه

وبعد رابع مره اطلب منها هي

التاجره

...التاجره المتألقه...

واخيييييييييييييييييييييرا وصلت الطلبيه

وماشاءالله حلوه القطع وناعمات

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره ان شاءالله

اسلوب حلو ومتفاهمه مع الزبونه

بس 


الصراحه انا زعلانه منج

رابع مره اطلب فيها عينات لللعطور والدخون .... بس مايوصلني شي

بس يلا اليايات اكثر من الرايحات ان شاءالله ^^









وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي....CLICK...*

----------


## عمري كله

*طلبيتي الخامسه

من التاجره

...التاجره المتالقه.... 

هي طلبية من فتره كنت طالبتنها

بس بعدني ماوديتهن للخياط...فقلت فرصه خليني اصورهم ^^

مخورتين واااايد حلوات وحبيت لون الاولى واااايد



*

----------


## من أنا

انا شريت بجايم لولدي حبيبي ربي يحفظه ان شاء الله >> قولو آمين ..
قطن سوري >> كنت احاتي ليطلع القطن مش اوكي بس عيبني وسعره فيه 

هذه الصور




وهذا رابط الاخت زعومه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=359462

شكرا حبيبتي ع التوصيل السريع والاهتمام ويعطيج وربيعتج الف عافية ..^_^..

----------


## عمري زايد

هذي طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه الغلــــــــــــــــا

ولله روووعه معطرالبيت الي اشتريته منها ..^^

وصدق هالانسانه ذوق ازعجتها من كثر ما اسال كيف استخدمه  :Big Grin: 

وهــــــــــــــــــذي الصور ^^





ومره ثانيه اقولج تسلمين حبوبه^^

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم

وصلتني طلبيتي من الغلا $FENDI$

موبايل نوكيا كتكوووووت وكيوووووووووووووت 7070 



و طلبيتي من الغاليه 
*أم الميث والشيوخ*

عباره عن مناكير Make Up For Life
والله والله والله انهن اجود من مناكر ماك
اللون يجف بسرعه و ما يتقشر سويت تجارب عليهن يعني كلام عن تجربه 
وانا خذت 22 لون وصورت لكم صوره جويه هههه
لا خليت منج *أم الميث والشيوخ* و مش اخر تعامل وياج اكيد

----------


## mariam2020

وهاي طلبيتي من التاجرة سيدة زاخر ، علبه شدووو صراااحه الألوان روعه

----------


## MiSs_LoLa

انا شــريت من عــند ــآلاخت

Ash.23lena 

مشــآلله عــليها ذوق فــآلتــعـآمل وسرعة فــآلتــوصيل ..

وبـــآلنسبة لريحة العــطر ســوو SweeTy ..

نـــفس صــآحبته وآسمه مشــآلله عــليها ,,

هــذي الصور ,,






وهذا الرآبـــــط ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362703

وآلــــسموحه

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم حبوبات
اليوم سلمكم الله وصلتني طلبيه من الغاليه
*أم الميث والشيوخ*
الصراحه شهادتي فيها مجرووووووووووووووووووحه
انا تفاجأت ان المندوب اتصل و قال 
ليكي طلبيه من عند *أم الميث والشيوخ* !!
انصدمت والله فديت قلبها 

الطلبيه كانت عباره عن مناكير لونين ناقصين عندي و قليترين لونهم عذاااااااااب 
لي فتره اطالعهم من بعيد و قررت عليهم خلاص 





هذا عاد تخبلت عليه 



و المفاجأه الثانيه هديه حلوه مثل راعيتها
عباره عن قلوس ماركه اوفيس
سبحان الله طلع لوني المفضل

----------


## mariam2020

وصلني دخون روضه وعود الأعراس كل واحد أحلى عن الثاني ، من التاجره أم روضه




و قباضات من 4you
حلووين ،




و كحل صراي من روزه ، بعدني ماجربته،




وو جهاز عين الجمل ، من دار_ الزين ، الله يوفقها ، وبعدني ما جربته ،

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـــتي من *أم الميث والشيوخ* :






.

.


وايــــد حبيــت ألوان المنـــاكيــــر عالأظــافر ^.^

الله يوفقها ويباركلها ان شالله . .

.

.

وهذا رابط ملفهـــا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=9759



*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي أخيررررررا وصلت ..

من الغالية غناتي

فديتها حبيت التعامل معاها و كانت ذوق بالتعامل و متواصلة معاي







طلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة ورودة دبي

فديتها دووم أطلب منها و أحب التعامل معاها ربي يحفظها و يردها لنا بالسلامة

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة saasmo...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... دخـــــــــــــــــــــون فوشــــــــــــــي.,.



و هذي الصــــــورة.,.




و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة 
ملكة*الكيك ...



عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك ..۝ملكــة*الكيـك۝*

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.






و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 2 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... الكـــب كيــــــــك...

بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.
ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.












و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8): 
.

مــــــــــوفقة إن شـــــــــــــــــــاءالله .,.
.
 :55 (8): 
.
 :55 (8):

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي ال 3 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ملكة*الكيك ...

كنت طالبــة صينيتيــــــــــــن من الكيــــــــك.,,.

عبـــارهـ عـن.... كـــب كيــــــــك...هدية لصديقتي بمناسبة المولود الجديد الله يبارك لها فية ان شاءالله 


بصراحــــة الكب كيك لذيـــــــــــــــذ و خبـــــــال و ربي الشاهد انه الذ كيك جربته للحين ماشاءالله.,.

حتى اربيعتي تخبلت عليه و ما عرفت شو هذا اصلا....؟؟؟!!!!!

استغربــــت يوم قلت لها انه كب كيك.,. : )

ان شاءالله دوم بطلب منهـــــــــــا الان صدق طمعه ما يتفوت و الله.,,.

و هذي الصــــــور.,.







و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73560



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي  مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ميره الأموره 
...

•°• حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوة Runts العجيبه•°•اممممممممم ذكرتني بالطفولــــــــــــــــــــــة

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــوره.,.





و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11635



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي الـ 6 او 7 مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة عود معتق ...

`•.¸¸.'. 3,.,..........الـــــمَــــ عودٍ ــــــراسِــــــــ معطرْ ــــــــمْ .'`•.¸¸.'. 

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــوره.,.



و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293





بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي  مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة دبويه2007 
...

عبــــــــــــــــــارهـ عــــــــــــــــــــن:

~:: مــنــاكــيـر كــلاســيـك بالــجــلتــر ::~ 

~:: الــمنــاكيـــــر الاســـلامـــي ::~ علبتيــــــــــــن::

هـــــــــــــــــذي الصـــــــــــــــــور.,.

أول شي صورهـ المناكير الاسلامي على ايد كتكوتتنا فديتهـــــــــــا بعلم الامارات .,.






و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## قنوشه

:Salam Allah: 


خذيت من التاجرة فكرة ماشالله عليها تعاملها وايد حلو وان شالله باخذ من عندها مرة ثانيه


خذيت زيت الزيتون واجار ثوم وهمبه




وهذا رابط مواضيعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3188445

----------


## حلاوتهم

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤



هاي طلبية كيكة التمــــــــــــــــر من 
(  نورالقلوب )
صرااااااااااااااحه الكيكه جدا جدا جدا جدا
لذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذه يمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
وانا طلبت منها الصوص تحطه على جنب










وتسلم ايديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج  :Smile: 






❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## القمزية

انا من فترة طلبت من الغالية

عــود معتـــق 

غرشتين عود .. وفديتها ماقصرت طرشتلي هدية شغاب اليوم الوطني وسنابل دخون وعطور

والريحة لاتتخبرن .. عجيبة وخنينة ..





وهذا رابــط مواضيعـــها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293

----------


## القمزية

تابع لطلبيتي من عود معتق

----------


## cat 999

*طلبيتي من تاجره واااااااااايد عسل

وتعاملها فوق الروعه

ولاني كنت طالبه متاخره....كانت دوم تتأكد اذا وصلتني الاغراض 

فديتها ماقصرت...






















....هديييييييييييييييييتي كانت تخبل ....


*


*التاجره هي.............. عمري كله .........*

----------


## ام عـــوض

:Salam Allah: 

امس شر يت من التاجره الاكثر من رووووووعه (( ندى دبي))
وبصراحه والحق ينقال قمه في الذوق والاخلاق والتعامل الراقي 
وهاي صور مشترياتي ^^




مشكوره غناتي وما قصرتي ^^

----------


## الراع

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طلبت جهاز عين الجمل من الآخت o0oM_MaYeD 
ماشاء الله ماقصرت وطرشتها بسرعه وكانت ذوق في التعامل..

هذي الكيسه يلي كان فيها الجهاز


وهذي صوره كرتونه الجهاز وعليه ضمان سنه..



وهذا موضوعها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...85#post9618685 

يعطيها العافيه..

----------


## صغيرونه_وبس

*



مرحبا يالغلا .. انا شريت هذي الساعات من الاخت دانه_وبس للعيد طبعا مو كلهن لي ولخواتي بعد وحابه أشكرها على سرعة التوصيل وحسن التعامل .. صج انسانه بغاية البساطة








واسعارها جدا مناسبة وعليها كرت الضمان لمدة سنة .. ونفسها شفتها بداماس بس السعر شو ؟؟؟ وكفاية الكلمة الطيبة والاسلوب الراقي

*

----------


## Sweet_Soul

*


انا اشتريت من الاخت CuTe22 ستيكرات الحنااااااااء 
ومشكورة عزيزتي على الستيكرات 

الكيس 


ستيكرات الحناااء 


واسفة على جودة الصور لانه تصوير موبايل 

وهذا الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=316893*

----------


## Sweet_Soul

*

طلبيتي الثانية من الاخت um khallof 

يجزيها الله كل خير الصراحة حبيت جهاز البيتزااا واايد 
يوم وصلني كنت في دبي مول واختي استقبلت الطلبية
وجربت الجهااااز ما صوره البيتزا لكن صور الجهاز بعد الاستخدام هههههه 
وحبوا الجهاااز واااااايد لانه سهل الاستخدام تحطينه على المؤقت 10 او 15 دقيقة
وتتركينه والبيتزا تطلع ما الذهااا 

صور الجهاز 




وهذا موضوعهاااا 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=309299

شكرا عزيزتي ويعطيج الف عااااااااااافية*

----------


## Cutey

HaLLaaaW ;D

5tht Sticker LaptOp mn Dhen 3oOD

w hay 9orat laptope elcute =$






w hatha linkhaaa 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19910

----------


## عرق زايد

*طلبيتي من اختي و حبيبتي عود معتق 000

بصراااحة ريحة العود روووووووووووعة حتى الجيران يسألوني عن الريحة ههههههههه*





*و الله ما قصرت الغالية و صلني اليوم يعني قبل العيد بيوم 00

مشكورة فديتج0000*

و اتفضلواا رابطها00

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=354581

----------


## عسل مر

:Salam Allah: 

كل عام وانتم بخير

هذي اخر طلبية وصلتني قبل العيد بكم يوم
واشكر التاجره الغالية عود معتق
صدق العووووووووود رهيب ولانستغنى عنه وكل حد يتخبر عنه يوم العيد ماشاء الله الكسرة الوحده من العود يتدخن بها عشر ولا تستوي ريحتها حراق
وهذي صورة الطلبية يمكن السابعه من التاجره نفسها


وبعد طلبت منها هدية باللون العيناوي لاخوي العيناوي اول مااصورها بحط لكم الصوره ان شاء الله
وهذا رابط التاجره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293

ومشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## mischocolat

اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من التاجره وفاء زايد
كنت طالبتنها من زمان لكني سافرت والاهل استلموا عني وعلى طول فتحت الكيس وجربت كل شي 
كل شي روعه كريم اليدين وسكراب القدمين واللا كريم الجسم بالماكاداميا يخبل والصابونه بعد كانها قطعة زبده وايد حلوه للجسم الجاف كل شي حلو 
تسلمين لي الغاليه وانتظري طلبيتي اليديده انشالله

----------


## أم مايــــد

درب درب .. راعية الهوش وصلت  :Smile: 


انا شريت من التاجرة IT-2008

عود معطر غاوي و ريحته خنينة و تثبت بالملابس شرات ما قالت ..

و بصراحة سعره فيه و يستاهل زوووووود

و الحين طرشت لها طلبيتي الثانية و ان شاء الله من توصلني بصورها لكم ..



و سامحيني فديتج تعبتج معاي و عيبني أسلوبج ربي لا حرمني من عوودج خخخخ

----------


## bnt albahrain

حبيت اشكر التاجرة سيدةزاخر

على الستاندات 
انا طلبت عدد 9 ستندات 3 صغير و3 وسط و3 كبير
وكل البنات استانسوافيه وايد 
ومشكورة وايد اختي على المعلاقات والله يوفقك


كما ان تعاملها حلو وثقة وسريع ماشاءالله عليها

كما انها ارسلت لي الاغراض بدون ماتستلم فلوسها والله الشاهد 
اي ارسلتهم لي قبل ما انا ارسل لها ورغم اني تاخرت عليها ولا قالت شي 
الله يوفقها 

انا بروحي خذت 3 ستاندات ههه لان عندي تراجي وايد بس ماعلقتهم ليلحين



شكرا جزيلا

----------


## نغم الروح

السلام عليكم


حبيت أشكرك التاجرة "توته الحلوه" 
على الطلبيه اللي اكثر من حلوة ...وعلى سرعة التوصيل...
وهذي طلبيتي وصلتني قبل العيد :Smile: 


وكانت طلبيتي عبارة عن:
مخلط الحجر الأسود بدهن العود 4 غراااش >>>
عاد هذا من حلاته ما نستغنى عنه
الدخون الملكي غرشتين >>>ملكي % :Smile: 
العود المعطر الملكي>>>ريحته خنينه واااااااايد..

تسلم يديج على الشغل الغاوي وربي يوفقج بتجارتج دوووووووووم..

وهذا رابط الاخت توته الحلوه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=59

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

عود الكرستال 2009
دخون الأعشاب رووووعه في الاستخدام خاصه 
في الجوو البارد منعش للأنفاس ..

دخون .. اماراتي أنا .. مبين من ابداع لأبداع في تقديم 
شي ملفت وغريب ويحبي لليديد  :Smile: 

دخون يديد وعرضه قريب ونا سبقت فيه 
من كثررر لقافه  :Smile:  لصورة 3 مبين انه من الابراج العاليه 

عاليه وغاليه أم زايـــــــــــــــد وتسلم الأيادي
وهذا رابط المبدعه الاماراتيه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## شبيه الورد

*
هآإيٌ آإول مرةُ آإتعآإملُ ويآإهآإ معٌ آإلمنتدىُ 
وآإلحمدللهُ رآإضيهُ عنٌ هآإلتجربهُ  




هآإي طلبيتيُ من آإلآخت شيخوووه ..  لآإ خليت منهآإ .. 
آإشكرهآإ على اهتمآإمهآإ ومتآإبعتهآإ للتوصيل ..
كنت متخوفة من آإلقيآإسآإت بس آإلحمدللهُ كلُ شيُ تمآ‘مً .. 
فآلـــلبسُ وآإآإآإآإآإآإيد حلوُ والحمدللهِ عيبنيُ وآإيـدِ ..

هآإ رآإبط موضوعهآإ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=365905

وهآإ رآإبط ملفهآإ .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=39196

ثآإنكس آإقين *

----------


## عسل مر

:Salam Allah: 

هذي الهدية الرابعة اللي اطلبها مغلفه من التاجرة المتميزة عود معتق
وكانت باللون العيناوي




تسلم ايدها والله
وارتاح بالتعامل وياها هالانسانه الذوق
وهذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293
وموفقه فديتج

----------


## bo$ah

_مرحبا فديتكم رجعت لكم مره ثانيه..

طلبيتي كانت ليله العيد من التاجره الذووق

 .. مريم الشحي ..

وهي عباره عن عدستين لي ولاختيه وووووووايد حلوات باللبس 
وشكلهم طبيعي ولاكانج لابسه عدسه..مع اني مدمنه عدسات لكن اول مره احب عدسه جي
وع فكره ويا العدسه المحلول وبيت العدسه 
والتاجره ذووووق واخلاق وطيبه وايد.. ومسكينه تعبتها وياي.. مشكوره فديتج

وهذي صوره عدستي لانه اختيه خذت عدستها ههههههههه

_

----------


## الريـم

خذت دخون الريم من عند سحابه مرت .. ومطرش ويا الدخون هديه ..  :Smile:

----------


## معصبة

هاي طلبيتي من 
نسيان

احب اتابع كل يديدها ^_^
وهالمرة طلبت من عندها علبة اي شدو متكامل باللمعه





يعطيج العافيه دوووم

----------


## معصبة

وهاي طلبيتي من 

baskootah

وصلتني قبل العيد بيوم وماتوقعت توصلني قبل العيد اصلا
واتفاجات بسرعه وصولها
يعطيج العافيه^__^

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

طلبيتي كانت من ختيـّـه ؛

،



،

و كانت الطلبيـّـه عباره عن عطورات ،

،



،



،

4 عطورات ،
و هاي مَب اول وديـّـه اتعامل وياها ،
و مرّه ماندمت انيـّـه خذت لعطورات من عندها ،
ارخص عن السـّـوق ،
خطفت على محـّـــل ايبيعون العطر لي فـ باليـّـه بـ 290 ،
و عندها بس بـ 190 !! ..
و العطورات أصليـّـــه 100% !! 

،

و هـــــذا رابط ملفها الشخصـّـــــي ،

بنـــت الفلاسـي ~*

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## غــــرنوقهـ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من زمان طلبت هالطلبيه مصورتنهاا بس ماحصل اني حطيتها واليوم تفيقت وبحطهاا وطلبيتي كانت من العضوه %~ ورد جوري ~% وطبعااا بعدهاا كان لي كذى طلبيه معهااا وفي التوصيل بسرعه توصل الطلبيه

يوم طلبت طلبيه حق ربيعتي الي عرست ^_^ وخبرتهاا انا ابهاا بسرعه ماقصرت معاي ووصل الغرض بسرعه ومافشلتني قدام العرووس هههههههههه

والحمدالله المكياااج روووعه وعيب ربيعاتي وطلبن بعد من عندهااا واسلوبهااا حلوووو ماشاءلله عليهاا وربي يوفقهاا واكيد ماراح يكون اخر تعاون بيني وبينهااا ^_^ اخليكم مع الصور 










ht

وهني الصوره اكبر 

http://www.gulfup.com/files/jpg/TBp89752.jpg

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352 وهذاا رابط ملفها الشخصي

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـــتي من : 

 % ورد جوري % 






.

.


تعــاملها ذوق ^.^

الله يوفقها ان شالله . .






*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـتي من :

* أم الميث و الشيوخ *





.

.

ألوان تجنن . .

الله يوفقها ويــبـاركلها ان شالله ^.^





*

----------


## نغم الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذي طلبيتي من الغالية "أم (بنـــــــــاتي)"
واصلتني من كم يوم... :Smile: 

تسلم يديج على الشغل المرتب والنظيف...
أنا كنت طالبة 11 قباضة والحمدالله وصلوني وكل وحده أحلى من الثانية..

وهذي صور الطلبية من أول ما وصلتني :






وهذي صور زيادة^.^



مشكوووورة على صبرج على اسألتي وصدعتي^.*
وإن شاء الله ما يكون هذا آخر تعامل لي معاج :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير وربي يوفقج ويسدد خطاج :Smile: 

وهذا ملف الغالية "أم (بنـــــــــاتي)"
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=5400

----------


## فتاة_البدو

انا خذيت طقم شنط ملونه رووووعه من الاخت ديور

ماقصرت والله من قلتلها ع طول طرشت المندوب 

وعيبني الشنط وايد ^_^

وهاي صورة الشنط لكنه مب من تصويري . 


والموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=323352

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*انا طلب من توته الحلوه
عود معطر ملكي-دخون ملكي-دخون جميرا-مخلط الحجر الاسود بدهن العود
والريحــــــــــــــــــه عجييييبه كل واااحد احلي عن الثاااني تسلم ايدهااا 
والتوصيل كان ابسرررررعه*

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
وصلتني اليوم طلبيه من الغلا

ash.23lena

عباره عن مناكير GOLDEN ROSE




و التعامل وياها قمه في الذوق

----------


## MiSs_LoLa

انا شــريت من عــند ــآلاخت

Ash.23lena 

مشــآلله عــليها ذوق فــآلتــعـآمل وسرعة فــآلتــوصيل ..

وبـــآلنسبة للكـآكـآو يجنن وايد لذيذ مــآ رضيت ــآعطي حد لوول ..

حـتى قــآمو يـنآدوني يا البــخيلهـ ,,

هــذي الصور ,,






وفــديتهـآ مــآ قصرت حطت لــي هديه "بـــــــروش "..



وآلــــسموحه

----------


## الـــدانه

[IMG][/IMG]



انا شــريت من عــند ــآلاخت

Ash.23lena 

الصراااحة الطعم جناااان 
وكلها ذوق الاختAsh.23lena , انا كليت واحد والباقي بخليهن ذكرى خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
اخاااف ينتهي تاريخه وانا ما اكله  :Smile: 
وبالنسبة للتوصيل الصرااحة ما تأخرت علي تقريبا خمس ايام وصااار عندي
تسلم وتعيش الغالية 
السمووحه على الصوره صغير الصرااحة تعبت وانا احاول انزل من منتدانا بس للأسف مب راضي ينزل
لوووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## أم حمـد .

انا خذت علبة مكياج العروس من ام شامخ 2 فديتها عسل هالانسانـة .. وآآيد حبيتها وارتحت لها وان شاء الله مابيكون هذا آخر تعامل لي وياها ..  :Smile: 

وهآي صورة الشنطة بالمكياج اللي فيها .. ^^

----------


## مينار

/
\
/
سـ / ــلام الله عليــ / ـــكم

قباضات للشعر من الأخت..

Lamsah 
وهذه ليست/ المرة/ الأُولى/ اللي/ اطلب/ منها/ وتعاملها/ جداً/راقي..


نبدأ/ بـ/الكيس..



وهذه صور القباضات..






















صوورة جماعية / للقباضات..




وأحب/ اشكرها/ على/ ذوقها/ الرااقي/ وجمااال/ القباضاات..


وبـ/التووفيق/ الغاالية..
/
\
/

ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

/
\
/
سـ / ــلام الله عليــ / ـــكم

جحااال الصرااي/ من/ الأخت..


روزه

كرتونة الجحال



صورة الجحااال..




وأشكرها/ واايد/ لأن/ الجحااال/ وصلني/ بسرعة/ 

واللون اسود/ ويبرز العيوون..

والتعاامل/ ويااها/ مريح..

والله يوفقها/ دوووم/ إن شاءالله..
/
\
/

ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

/
\
/
سـ / ــلام الله عليــ / ـــكم


شنطة لحفظ الساعات/ من/ الأخت..

عاشقة الفردوس..

كيس الشنطة





صور الشنطة



وهذه صور الساعات بـ/الشنطة...










وما قصرت طرشت لي/ جحال/ سمايلنج..




ومشكوورة/

وربي/ يوفقها/ دووم/ إن شاءالله..
/
\
/

ح ـمدَه

----------


## ريـashـم

طلبيتي من الاخت التاجرة المتألقة 
الماسك السحري



اليوم وصلي بعدني ماجربته ^_^

وهذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=340905

----------


## BntZayed

طلبيتـــــــي مــــــــــــن التاجـــرة ghroor_85...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... 
- كريم حوراء
- كريم غلا زايد 
- كريم الغالية
- كريم دهن العود
.,.



و هذي الصــــــورة.,.







و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=367259



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## BntZayed

هالمره مب طلبيه .,. لااااااااااا.,.

كانت هدية من حبيبتي التاجـــرة saasmo...


عبـــارهـ عـن.... العــــــــود المعطـــــــــــر الخنيـــــــــــن.,.



و هذي الصــــــورة.,.



و هــــذا رابطـهــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية
.....

----------


## بنت الياس

وايييييييد حلو

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند الغاليه  ( ام الميث والشيوخ ) 

طلبت منها الاي لاينر الكريمي مع الفرشاه وغلوسات من ماركة اوفيس , بالصراحه الالوان عالطبيعه وايد رووووعه 
مشكوره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ريـashـم

طلبيتي من الاخت الدامه

الحلاوة المسك والشبة 


رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=363132

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

انا اشتريت سجاده الجيب من التاجره ام اريج ( اشتريت 100 حبه ) الحبه ب 5 دراهم 



وبعد اشتريت بيت المسواك (100 حبه ) الحبه ب 3,5 درهم 



و ما شاء الله تعاملها رائع و الطلبيه وصلتني ثاني يوم و التوصيل مجاني 

وهذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=163

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتي هـ الوديه عباره عن منـّـاكير ؛
و كحــل كريمي بألوان عدّه ،

،



،



،



،



،

رووووووووووعه الألوان ،
حبيتهن أنـــــأ ؛ عيبنـّــي ..

،

طلبيتي كانت من مشرفتــــنــّـــــا الغاليــــّـــه ،

أم المـِـيـثْ و الشــيـّـوخ ~*

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،
لأ خــِــلأ و لأ عـِـــدّم ..

،

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*طلبت من عند البنفسج دخون..
الريحه ماعليهااا كلام تسلم ايدهااا*  







*ريحته حلوووووووووووووووووووه*

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

طلبيتي كانت من الأخت أم محمد ( سمحيلي نسيت النك نيم ) 
استكرين لاب توب .. وعلى طول حطيت واحد منهم على الاب توب

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

طلبيتي الثانيه كانت من الأخت أم--سيف

مقصين وخرامتين للأعمال اليدويه

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من التاجره أم الميث والشيوخ مناكير اسلامي وجلتر ، وألوانهم حلوه ، 





و خذت من التاجره غرور ستكر ،



وبعد وصلتني طلبيه اليوم من التاجره مصراويه 82 ، كريم تفتيح المناطق الغامجه ، وما قصرت
عطتني واحد مجانا ولوسيون الصبار اللي يطول الشعر و أمبولات الصبار ، 




و طلبيه بعد من التاجره دلوعه أمها نعول ، وانتو بكرامه 




و من الأخت التاجره أميره الورد أدوات مطبخ ، أقمع الفطاير وآله المعمول

----------


## الريـم

انا خذت دخون وعطور من عند التاجره المتالقه ..





وهذا موضوعها الفنتك 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=345196

----------


## ام بدر

انا اشتريت من عند سيده زاخر تعليقه الصغيره

افتكيت من الفوضى

----------


## ::ملاك::

توقيعي من عند الأخت : SweetGraphix

----------


## نغم الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من فترة وصلتني طلبية من الأخت الغالية ( التاجرة المتألقة) وصرااااااااحة ما 
ندمت يوم اشتريت من عندهاااا...
ما شاااااااااااااااااااء الله كل عطر احلى من الثاني ودخون vip 
رووووووووووووووووعة ..مغرق عطر من الخاااطر :Smile: 
والله العطور تفوح وانا بعدني ما بطلت الكيسه...مشكووورة 
على سنابل العطور الحلوة^.^

وهذي الطلبية كاملة:



مشكوووورة الغالية ويزاج الله خير على العطور الغاوية ..
وإن شاء الله ما يكون هذا آخر تعامل بيننا :Smile: 

وهذا رابط مواضيعها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301

وربي يوفقج بحياتج وتجارتج يالغلا^.^

----------


## احساس صعب

*واناا بعد ..من فتره بالاصح قبل العيد ..طاالبه من عند التااجره الحبووبه (دلووعه امهاا) 


وكنت ناويه اكتب عنهاا..وبصراحه انشغلت ونسيت..^^


المهم ..ما بطوول علييكم ...شااريه من عندهاا بدله Guess حق اخويه ..بصرااحه كلمه رووعه شوي علييهاا..^^





الله يسر اموورهاا...^^*

----------


## طيف وردي

هذي الشباصاات اللي اشترتهم من اختي الغاليه4you
والحمد الله وايـــــــــد حلوات على الطبييعه وخــــــفاااف على الراااااس 
مايقطعن الشعر ولا ايتم راسك يعورك منهن 
والله يجنن
وكلهم هليه اتخبلوو على الشبااصاات واتخبلوو اكثر يوم عرفو عن الاسعااار انها ابلالالالاش في شي مميز وحلووو
وتسلم يدين ام حمد وانا الحين خذتليه مجموعه ثانيه وان شالله مايكون اخر تعاامل ونكوون على طوول ناخذ من عندج

----------


## موزيلا

انا من زمااااااااااااااااااااان ماشرفت هالموضوع ،، والله كله اتعااايز ،، عندي شغلات شارتنها من قبل العيد بس ماكان لي بارض انزلهن صوريتهن و خليت الصور ف اللاتوب عاد الحين بتفيـج لوول 


هالطلبيـه كانت من التاجره الغاليـه بسكوووته ،، والله متلومه منها وايد وهيه اتعرف ليش 

وكانت عباره عن شنطه ،، ألصراحه وايد عمليه و انا كنت ما احب الشنط بس الحين بديت أتأقلم اشويه

اختيه اتقولي امغيره استااايلج لووووول لان دوم البوك ف ايدي والموبايل بدون شنطه،،

الحين اطورت لول ^^ 






وحبيت اشكر بسكوته وايد وايد وايد ، ، الشنطه روعه وماعليها كلام و هيه بعد انسانه كيووت 

ربي يوفقج دوم و دوم و اسمحيلي لاني وايد تعبتج وياي

----------


## موزيلا

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 


هالطلبيه كانت من التاااجره zoomyat

واااااااااااااو فديتها والله عسل على القلب ،، عساني ما انحرم منهـا ،، كنت طالبه من النت و هيه اشترتلي اياهـن ،، فديتها والله ما قصرت ^^ 

تعاملها ولا احلى و تواصل سريع فديتها 

وهاللي اشتريته يا الله شوفو الصور ^^

وصلني ف بوكسات لاني كنت طالبتنهم كهدايـأ 



هاييلا هدايا اختيه // 









وهالبنطلون هديه لحمودي بس للاسف طلع كبيير لوووول 



اما البوكس الاخير كان هديه ف ماصورت شو فيه ،، 


حبيت اشكرج وايد وايد وايد لانج ماقصرتي فديتج اتحملتي ازعاجي و اسئلتي ،، 

لا عساني ما اخلى منج ^^

----------


## bo$ah

_مرحبا فديتكم اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من التاجره

ayoun

بسكوت بس شو طعمه وايد حلو..وخفيف ..ويصلح لللوجبات الخفيفه

والتاجره صراحه ذوووق وطيبه ..وتعاملها وايد حلو.. ربي يوفقها ..ويوسع رزقها يارب

وهذي صور البسكوت

جي استلمتها ..شي راقي وحلو



وهذا البسكوت ..

_

----------


## bo$ah

_مرحبا مره ثانيه توه وصلتني طلبيتي وقلت بنزلها لكم قبل لانشغل 
هالطلبيه هديه لاخوي...وطلبتها من التاجره

سحاب الامارات

وعيبتني الميداليه مع انها مولي هههههههههههههه

والتاجره ذوق..الله يوفقها.. ويوسع تجارتها يارب

وجي وصلتني الطلبيه..شي راقي 



هذي هي الميداليه..بس الصور ظلمتها والله..والسموحه لانه تصوير موبايل



_

----------


## بنت فرفوره

*مرحبا خواتي 
طلبت من عند التاجره ((أم مهرة)) مجموعة لأيسي روووووووووعه وريحه واايد حلوه 
واشكر تعاملها الطيب واهتمامها وربي يوفقها 

*

----------


## ريـashـم

طلبيتي من الاخت توته الحلوه أم خليفه

----------


## ريـashـم

طلبيتي من الاخت الدامه


عطور حجم صغير

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

:Rad: 

السلاااااام عليكم خواااتي

واخيييييييييييييييييييرا تفيجت اصور الطلبيات اللي شريتها من المنتدى وأنزلها عاللابتوب

 :13 (51):  :13 (51):  :13 (51):  :13 (51): 

طبعا مب كل الطلبيات ... لاني زبونة جدييييييييييمة  :13 (27):  وفيه أشياء قضيت عليها  :12 (70): 


بس صورت لكم الطلبيات  :55 (9):  اللي وصلتني خلال هالاسبوعين 



راح أبدا بالمكياج اللي طلبته من الأخت %~ ورد جوري ~%


كنت طالبة منها كحل سمايلنج

الآي****ر الكريمي وفرشاته

آيشدوهات وعلبة روج

ولونين من الدياموند كريم


مع ان هذا أول تعامل لي معاها (وماراح يكون الأخير) بس كلمة حق تنقال فيها انها تخاف ربها في زباينها


وأشكرها على تعاملها وأسلوبها الراقي معاي

يزاااااااج الله خير


بالنسبة للمكياج .. حبيييييييييييته واااايد والألوان بالضبط طلعت مثل ماهو معروض في موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=370733

بس هني في الصور الألوان مب واضحة لانه تصوير موبايل

والحين نبدا بالصور



(1)

أول ما وصلتني الطلبية  :Smile: 




(2)

المكياج وهو مغلف




(3)

علبة الروج والجحال والآي****ر وفرشاته مع الدايموند كريم




(4)

وهذا الأيشدو قبل لا أحطه في العلبة




(5)

وهذا بعد ما ركبته




(6)

وهذي صورة جماعية للمكياج



شفتن الـ 5 دراهم ؟؟ تبن تعرفن شو سالفتها ؟

هاي بيزات زيادة كنت محولتنها لــ %~ ورد جوري ~% وردتهن لي مع اني كنت مسامحتها فيهن


وخلصنا هالطلبية



يتبع مع طلبيات ثااااااااااانية
..........................................

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

وهذي طلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة رومانسية 2005

 :13 (27): 


وهذا أول تعامل لي معاها  :13 (56): 


(1)

الطلبية أول ما وصلتني




(2)

4 ألوان من كحل سمايلنج الميتاليك (كحلي، تركوازي، عنابي، وأخضر)

الألوان روووووووووووووعه .. وايد استانست عليهم 




(3)

مثبت المكياج من سمايلنج

الصراحة ما توقعت ان حجمه كبير بهالشكل .. اتحراه صغير

استخدمته اليوم وفعلاً ثبت لي المكياج .. وتم المكياج على ويهي مثل ماهو  :12 (74): 




وآخر شي


(4)

علبة مكياج 2 في 1 (آيشدو كريمي + جلوووس)

احس انه اقتصااااادي ويوفر وسعره حلوو 




وأخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً

أحب أشكر تاجرتنا  رومانسية 2005 على أسلوبها ومواعيدها الدقيقة  :13 (47):  وتستاهل هالوردة  :55 (8): 


وهذا رابط موضوعها

رابط الموضوع الأول (المكياج)

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=374550


رابط الموضوع الثاني (جحال سمايلنج)

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=303946


.................................................. ............



يتبـ...............................ــع


بس مـب اليــــوم لاني تعبـــت من  :12 (57): 

نكمــــــــل بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجر إن شاء اللـــــــــــــــه

 :12 (35):

----------


## uae13122

لاصق للكريستالات لجميع الاسطح الصراحه روووعه 

 

وهذا رابط موضوع الغالية  ورودة دبي تــسلمين فديتج

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=368675

----------


## Pink_memo

حبيت اشكر التاجر Lara الي تصمم العبي على تعاملها الرائع و ذوقها الاحلى .. و تسمح لي لو تأخرت علي عالمشاركه .. بس انا قلت لها كلمه اني في حياتي ما بسير افصل عند غيرها .. 
مضبوطه في مواعيدها .. و قياساتها ... 
ومعنها كاانت اول تجربه لي في تفصيل عبي عالنت .. بس صدق صدق موول ما ندمت عليها .. 

الله يوفقها يا رب.

هاي العبي فصلتها على فترة يوم الاتحاد .. وطبعا مثل ما انتو شايفين يايتني مغلفه و ريحه الدخووووون شاااااااااله المكان ..






وهاااي العباه فصلتها لانه كانت عندي مناسبه مهمه و قلتها فصليها على ذوقج و الصراحه ما ندمت موول. وخلصتها بالضبط عالوقت.



وهذا رابط لارا .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=51

----------


## مناكير فوشية

*مــ{حــبا

أول طلبية لــي ^.^ .. 
كــانت عبارة عــن إسكــارف FENDI فندي! .. ~

من الاخـــت الغــآلية
[ كــريستـآآل .. ~

التعـآمل وياها من أروع ما يكون!.. ما شاء الله عليها { ذوق و رقي و ذراابـه .. ~*
وصلتني الطلبية مثل ما بغيتها و فوقــهآآ هديَّة!.. ~
اتحمّــلت كثر أسأألتـي ..،‘. 
و ما اتذمرت ، بالعــكس رحبت و سهّلَت ..}~*. 

الله يبلغج كل الي في خــآطرج عزيزتي ^.^
و هــــــاآي الصّوَر .... =) 





و هـــآي الهديَّة { قلوووؤس .. ~* 



و هـــذا رااابط الموضوووع .... ~ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371756


و آآخر شيء .، 
شكــراً كريستاال *وردة*

و السمووحة ^_^*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Salam Allah: 


طلبيتي من التاجرة البنفسج ،، راعية الزين 

طلبيتي منها كانت دخون البنفسج و بصراحة ريحته حلوة و كميته حلوة بعد

و طلبت منها بعد حلاوة العصي و صار عليها هجوووم كااااااسر



و تسلميين الغالية على الذوق فالتعامل

و ربي يحفظج

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

*

عدنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا




درب درب




المهــــــــــــــــــم 


هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة راعية_دبي


<<<<<< كريم نــــــــــــــــــواعم >>>>>>


للتبييض وإزالة آثار حب الشباب ويخليكن حلوااااااااااااات 




وصلني الأسبوع اللي طاف وتوني من يومين استخدمه

ومن أكمل أسبوعين ولا شهر بخبركن بالنتايج

مع اني أحس من الحين ان بشرة ويهي صايرة أنعم شوي عن قبل

وهذي صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــورته



وهذا رابط الموضوع ((كريم نـــــــــــــــــــــــواعم))

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=283543


مشكووووووووورة أختي أم سعــــــــود وماقصرتي


يتبـ.............................................. ..ـع



*

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

*



وشريت من التاجرة المصارعه


<<<<<< طاولــــــة لابتــــوب >>>>>>


باللون الأسود من غير حامل الكوب

الصراااااحة الطاولة خفييييييفة وفعلاً مفيدة وماقمت أستغنى عنها ووااااااااايد ريحتني

والكل قام يسألني عنها ومن وين خذتها



وطلبت وحدة ثانية حق أختي بس هي تباها للقراءة 



وهذي صورة الطاولة




وهذا رابـط الموضــــــــوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=363225


وأشكر التاجرة على أسلوبها ومتابعتها لين وصلتني الطاولة

مشكوووووووووووورة فديتج





يتبـ.............................................. ..ـع

*

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

*

ويستمر مسلسل الشراء من منتدى سيدات الإمارات



شريت من التاجرة دندونة_الحلوة

<<<<< لابتــــوب سوني فايــــو CR الأحمر >>>>>


وهذي صورة اللابتوب



بس بصراحة .... أنا انصدمت من سرعة التوصيل

كنت طالبة اللابتوب الضحى ووصلني العصر 



وهذي مواضيع التاجرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3410560





يتبـ.......................................ـع




*

----------


## معصبة

عطورات سمارت من اختي

الدامـة

ريحتهم حلوة 
وينفع نحطهم ف الشنط 





الله يوفقج اختي الدامة

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

*







وهذي طلبيتي من التاجـــــرة أم روضة2


كنت طالبة منها مخمرية ومخلط الشيخات ومزيل العرق بالمسك ودهن عود سيوفي


وهذي مب أول مرة أطلب منها 

كنت طالبه منها بعد عــــود الأعــــراس بس ما صورته

ريحته خنينة واتم في الثياب

طبعاً المخمرية ومزيل العرق ما أستغنى عنهم مووووووووووول

المخمرية ريحتها هادية وتثبت في الشعر وتشمينها كل مرة تغسلين فيها شعرج

ومزيل العرق ريحته حلوووووووووه حتى لو عرقتي ما تشمين ريحة العرق


عمومــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً

أنا حبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــت كل منتجاتها





وفوق هذا مندوبتها فعلا عسسسسسسسسسسل


وهذا رابط موضوعهـــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=340506






يتبـ...........................................ـع

بس مب اليـــــــــــــــــوم




*

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اشتريت من التاجرة " HAYONAH " ... بديات من امريكا ،، بس لحقت اصور بدياتي ،، اختي شلت بدياتها لوول ،، بس عاد الصور غير ع الطبيعة وايد حلووااات ،،، والتعامل ويا هيونا راااقي جداً ^.^ .. 

اخليكن ويا الصور ... 




















هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي .. 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1140

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اشتريت من عند التاجرة " Zoomyat " ... خليتها تطلب لي كريم من امريكا ... هو قبل كنت طالبتنه من تاجرة ثانيه و وايد عيبني بس عقب ما قامت توفره ،،، وما قصرت ام ميثا وفرت لي ايااااه .. هو عبارة عن كريم تشقير بس واايد مريح ^_^ من ماركة Veet بس ما عندنا في الاسواق ... 
وما شاء الله عليها ام ميثا راعية واجب والتعامل وياها راااااقي جداً ... 








وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14668

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اشتريت من عند التاجرة " %~ ورد جوري ~% " .. مناكير روووعه الصراحة بس عقب اكتشفت اني طالبة الوان وايد متقاربه من بعض لوووول بس ما عليه لان هالالوان اللي تعيبني ماقدر احط ازرق واخضر لوول ... وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها ما شاء الله قبل كنت طالبة كمن ومرة وان شاء الله ما يكون اخر تعامل ،،، والتعامل وياها روووعة .. . 










هذا رابط موضوعها .. 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=374795

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

إشتريت/ من أختي..ملاك12



كريم الجسم..
فرنسي..






صاحبة السمو

بدهن العود..

والريحة بصرااحة حلووة..

وجل/ للشنطة

كوكو

ورشة ود


وأنا 717


وما قصرت طرشت لي/ 

هذه الهداايا..





صوورة جمااعية للطلبية/ والهداايا..



وأحب اشكرها/ واايد/ على/ تعاملها/ الطيب..

وكرمها/ الجميل..

وربي/ يوفقها/ دووم/ إن شاءالله..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## ينسونه

اشكر الاخت احلام تونس كانت في قمة الاخلاق ويايه وماشاء الله عليها تعبت الاغراض الين ما استلميتهن 

وهذي الاغراض يلي خذيتها من عندها حق حجاجنا







004--2-.jpg[/img]

----------


## ينسونه

وسموحه هذي الهديه نسيت احطها وشكر الاخت احلام تونس مقصره الله اوفقها ويرزقها

----------


## سامرية الليل

طلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة 

سيدة زاخر


عبارة عن علبتين من

مكياج فيرارسي


هذا شكل العلبة من الخارج



وهذا شكل الالوان من داخل







بصراحة الالوان وايد عجيبة .. وتثبت على طول على العين .. وما تروح بسرعة
وكل اللي شاف الالوان سألني عنهن

اشكر سيدة زاخر على تعاملها الراقي .. وعلى سرعة تلبيتها لطلبي.. لاني طلبته للعيد فوصلته بسرعة


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=365323

----------


## سامرية الليل

طلبيتي من التاجرة

يسمينا


عبارة عن كرتون من 

المناكير الاسلامي

والالوان صدق مثل ما قالوا البنات تخوز بسرعة .. جنج تشيلين استيكرز ..
توفر عليج مجهود ووقت كبير

وهاي الصورة لنص الالوان تقريبا .. البقية توزعت ما لحقت عليها



حبيت اشكر التاجرة يسميا على تعاملها الراقي..


وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...E4%C7%DF%ED%D1

----------


## bo$ah

*البارحه استلمت طلبيتي من التاجره..

.. توته الحلوه..

وهي عباره عن مخلط ورق العود..وريحته حلوووه عيبتني..وهاديه..وتمّ بالثياب

والتاجره ذوووق.. واخلاق.. فديتها ام خليفه.. ربي يوفقها ..ويبارك لها بتجارتها

وهذي صور الطلبيه



*

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*طلبي من التاجره وفاء زايد
كل شي حلو مثلهااا كل صوب والريحه صوووووب..
وايد وااايد واااايد عيبوني الاغراض وان شاء الله دوم بطلب عنج*

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 
اشتريت من الأخت روزه حجال أثمد وصراي 
ماشاء الله عليها من تعامل من بضاعه من توصيل .. 
الجحال ماعليه كلام ..أني أحط حجال في البيت .. لكن هالمره الكل لاحظ
وهاذي الصوره 




وهذا الرابط  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16917

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتيييييييييييييي فرش تواهااااااا واصله وطلبيتي من تااااااااااجرة الغالية بنت القمر 


سحابة مرت عبارة عن تاتو الحواجب



وفديتهاااااااا ما قصرت طرشتلي هدية شوفوهاااااااااا




ريحته خبااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 

موفقة الغلااااااااا

----------


## mischocolat

السلام عليكم
اليوم براويكم طلبيتي من التاجره الحلوه البنفسج 1 
واحب اقول اني تشرفت بالتعامل وياها وما قصرت طولت بالها علي لاني طلبت تاجيل الطلبيه لين ما ارجع من السفر وكثر ما كنت فرحانه بالقطع الحلوه فرحت بعد بالهديه اللي كانت ويا الطلبيه

هاي الطلبيه


وهاي الهديه


وانشالله بكون زبونتها الدائمه

----------


## pinki11

طلبيتي من الاخت %~ ورد جوري ~% 
نايل بولش من ميك اب فور لايف 

الالواااان رهيبه الصراحه وان شالله راح اطلب اكثر واكثر 


ورد جوري

,
,

----------


## bo$ah

_وهذي طلبيتي وصلتني البارحه بس قلت عقب بنزلها..وحان وقتها 

هي عباره عن دخون vipمن التاجره..

التاجره المتالقه

والدخون حلوه ريحته .. بس عيبت اميه اكثر

وفديتها ماقصرت طرشت لي تسترات للعطور ..وكلهن ريحتهن حلوه واحسها تمّ بالثياب

وعطتني هديه وياهن.. يعطيها العافيه..وهي طبعا غنيه عن التعريف ذووق باخلاقها..

وتعاملها ويا الغير..الله يوفقها يارب..ويوسع رزقها

وهذي صور الطلبات

هذا الدخون ويا علبته ..شوفوها حلوه



وهذه الهديه



وهنيه مجموعه كلها( الدخون +التسترات +الهديه)

_

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من التاجره خفويه ماكينه الدونات

----------


## مينار

.

.
.
.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إشتريت كريم التنحيف..

من/ أختي/ الفراشة 2020
كريم التنحيف 


الكيس



الكريم








وهذا راابط/ التااجرة..



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=278960
وأحب/ اشكر/ أختي/ على/ تعاملها/ الجميل..

وربي/ يرزقها/ الحلال/ الداائم..
.
.

ح ـمدَه

----------


## mischocolat

السلام عليكم 

اليوم استلمت طلبيتين من تاجراتنا الحلوات
اول طلبيه من التاجره الحلوه دبويه ..جزاها الله كل خير افتكيت من صيحة بناتي ع المناكير الاسلامي وخذت عنها 4 درازن ...الصراحه الالوان حلوه وكل الالوان موجوده ..طبعا البنات على طول فتحن الكيس واستخدمن المناكير وعزمن رباعتهن بالليل على مناكير بارتي 


وانشالله لي تعامل ثاني ويا ام سعيد والله كلها ذوق


الطلبيه الثانيه كانت من التاجره بنت _uae 

وهي عباره عن قطع ويا شيلها ع الطبيعه حلوات والقطعه واضح انها حلوه وماتخترب

----------


## hanoOOody

وصلتني طلبيه من %~ ورد جوري ~%

**

هذا مش اول تعامل لي وياها صار لي فتره طويله و التعامل وياها قمه في الذوق

طلبيتي الثانيه من الغلا ام الميث و الشيوخ و طبعا مش اول تعامل 
مشكوره على الهجيه الرهيبه - روج بينك رهيييييييييييييييييب-

مقتطفات من الاغراض

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
هاي طلبيتي من الغلا 

ندى دبي
طبعا غنيه عن التعريف وانا اتعامل وياها من فتره طويييييييييييييله اخت غاليه عليه

----------


## الــــدانه

*مساااء الخير 

هاااي طلبيتي من أم الميث والشيوخ

[IMG][/IMG]


والصراااحه الوااان المناااكير والايلينر الكريمي وااااايد حلوااات 

وماااشاااء الله يوومين ووصلت الطلبية

*

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتي من ختيـّـــه Miss Kash5a ..

،

عبــّــاره عن صبغ ظفــّـــور ..

،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتي من ختيه و عزيزتي عود امعتـّـق ..

،

و هــذي الطلبيه الـ 6 مادري الـ 7 ..
عباره عن عود المراســـم الغاوي ؛
و عطرّه و دخون الدار ،
و يزاها الله خير ؛
طرشتليـّـه سامبلات دخون ..
و عطر فراش هديـــّــــــه ..

،



،



،

عاد سمحولي تصويري غادي باااايخ  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..

،

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من التاجره توته الحلوه ، ام خليفه علبه من الدخون الملكي للمره ، يمكن السابعه



و خذت من التاجره ام مايد ، لوشن




ومن أم علي والله ما اذكر شو نكها بسكويتات ،

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

يتني هديه من عزيزتي واختي " احلام تونس " عبارة عن مجموعة من منزل الروائح ..... الصراااحة روووعة .. والكواليتي روووعه والريحة ما شاء الله .. يعني صدق مجموعة متكاملة ،، ... ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره ،، والتعامل ويا حلوووومه ما يتفوت ^_^ .. ما شاء الله اخلاق عالية و رااااقيه جداً ... 







هذا رابط موضوعها ،،، 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=360318

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتي من عزيزتي و ختيه al-talee ..

،

عباره عن صينية صغيره مـ لسوّيــــت ،

،



،



،

يعني بصراحه ذوووووق ذوووووق ،
و الذمـــّــــه يا انه لذييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ ،
و السعر قليل فيه ، 50 على هـ الصينيه ! ..
و خالتيـّـه اتحرت هـ الصينيه بـ 150 درهم ،
من حلاة لـ سوّيــــــــــــــــــــت ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،

،

----------


## salamaaaaa

أنا شريت من محل توته الحلوه , من القريه الإماراتيه

بصرااااااااااااحه العطورات والدخون روووووعه,

والزيت بعدي ماجربته ,ولي تبيع فالمحل رخصت لي واااااااااايد.

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي كانت من دبويه 2007

طلبيتي عبارة عن منيكان للنفخ ،، بس لحيني أعاني فيه يباله وقت لين ينفخ ،، 
و طلبت منيكان للاكسسوارات + 3 علب من مكياج مبروك + شنطة حفظ الملابس

و تعاملها ذووووووووق و حبيت التعامل معاها و ان شاء الله دووم بطلب منها

----------


## QeSaYeD

*طلبيتى كانت من عند التاجرة rooza 
شنطة كاثي 
والحمدالله الشنطة طلعت أروع من الصور


ربــــي يـــوفقج الغـــــاليـــة*

----------


## Fafi

السلام عليكم خواااتي ..

أنا اشتريت من الأخت (( دبويه2007)) صباغ ظفور إسلامي يجنن ابصراحــــه .. ما ينشف الظفور شرات اللي انا مستخدمتنهن قبل .. يعني يكفيج إنج اتحطين طبقتين منه وو بيطلع مرتب وو يوم بتين بتشلينه بسهوووله طبعا و ما يحتاي إنج تستخدمين الأسيتووون .. 
و ما شاء الله عليها بسرعه وصلتلي الطلب ووو الله يبارك لها في تجارتها يا رب ..

و هاي صورة المانيكير من تصويري الشخصي ..

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وهذه طلبيتي/ من/ أختي..

ولا شي

طاولات اللابتووب..

وعددهن/8..

باللونين/ الأسود/ والفضي..

هذه /صور/كرتوون/ الطاولات..

 



 



وهذه صور الطاولات..

 



 


 

وحبيت/ اشكرها/ واايد..



وربي/ يوفقها/ دوووم..

ح ـمدَه

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتي اليوم من تاجرة نورالقلوب قمة في الروووووووووووعة وطعم ولا اروع 
وجولاااااااااااااااااااااااا مشكورة ع سرعة التوصيل وان شاء الله ما يكون اخر تعاااااااامل

كيكة سيناااااااااااابون بس شو لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييذة



كيكة ترامسيو

[/CENTER]

----------


## hanoOOody

طلبيتي اللي وصلت اليوم من الغلا ورد جوري







اتشرف بالتعامل وياها

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

وهذي طلبيتي من التاجرة ( ميـــــــثاء ) صراحة أخلاق و تعامل رووووعه 

هذا صورة الكيس أول ما وصلني ^_^


و هذا الغرض اللي اشتريته ( قطرتين لتصفية العين لأني من محبين لبس العدسات و ما أحب عيوني تبين حمر منها ^_* )

صح و الورد المجفف المستخدم في التصوير من عندها كان في الكيس و يحته حلوه 



وهذي هدية فديتها كلفت على عمرها ( ميدالية تلفون ) 



و أقولها تسلمين غناتي عالتعامل الطيب 

و هذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=9454

----------


## عمري زايد

انا طلبت من التاجره المتميز MAHA21 
علبه شدو مبروك وعدسه توتي ...^^
وصراحه الطلبيه كانت رووووعه ما توقعت الوان الشدو حلوه في الطبيعه ...
وصراحه هذي التاجره قمه في الاخلاق وان شالله لي تعامل معاها ...

وهذي صور الطلبيه ..







وهنيه كل مواضيع العضوهhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=44001

----------


## كريستال

درب ..
درب ...
دررررررررب ...

أنا وصلت مع مشترياتي ....

أشتريت من التاجره Fikraa يا أحلى فكره ..
وهذه طلبيتي الخامسه .. ولله الحمد ...
أجار ....... وأي أجار ... أجار محترم ... مب مثل اللي في الأسوق ...
شغل بيت نظيف .. والطعم ولا أحلى ...

من منتجات المذاق الأصيل .. يا أحلى مذاق ...

أجار ثوم وهمبه وليمون وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ...
لايفوتكم ...


اليوعانه ... بسرعه أطلبيه منها لايفوتج ........

أنصحكم به خوااااتي ..

----------


## كريستال

درب ..
درب ...
دررررررررب ...

بعدني ما خلصت مشترياتي ... 

وصلت لكم الريحه من منتجات طوق الياسمين للتاجرة فكرة .... الله يحفظها ..

طلبيتي للمره الثانية ..
عود معطر البارون لبو عيالي والبارونات لي .. 
الغرشة متروسه عطر والريحه أتم وتثبت بالثياب يومين .. رووووووووووووووووعه ...


والأحلى دخون شوق صدق عيبتني ريحته وأسمه الأحلى ..

والأروع العود الأزرق ريحته خبااااااااااااااااااااال ..


وربي ما قصرتي يا فكره منتجاتج حلوه وتعاملج أحلى .. ربي يرزقج من حلاله الطيب ...
أنصحكم بمنتجاتها ...

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير على الجميع 

وايد اتعايز اصور طلبيات التي اخذها من التاجرات 

بس اليوم حبيت اشاركم 


بصراحه 
طلبيتي هذه الاخت الحبوبه التاجرة ( كريستال )

وبصراحه وقايات الصلاه رهيبه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
سواء من نوع القماش القطن الناعم جددددددددددددددددددددا
او من نظافه الخياطه 

والحمدالله ستره كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامله 
لا شعر يطلع ولا اي شي

وتصلح كهديه حق اي فرد عزيز عليج
خاصه اذا حطيتي سجااااااااااااده ويها مسباح وعطر وعود ودخون تطلع رهيبه

صديقتي كثير عجبتها


المهم بخليكم مع الصور 










والله يوفقها في بيع الباقياااااااااااااااااات 

وشكرااااااااااااااا يام عبدالرحمن 



 طلبيتي من مواز بعد ابا انزلها

----------


## fikraa

مرحباااااااااااااا
وهذه الطلبية الثانيه من كريستال
دقوس البحريني 
ما شاء الله على منتجاتها








بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## طيف وردي

السلام عليكم
اشحالكن خواتي

اخذت عند اختي التاجرهo0oM_MaYeD 

الكيمره الوهميه اللي توهم الشخص انها اصوووره 
خذت منها اربع ماقصرت طرشتهم مع المندووب
واول ماستلمتهن صورتهن لكم


وهني وحده ركبت فيها البتااري عشان اشووف كيف تشتغل

وولعت ليت احمر وتلف يمين ويساار


وهني حطيتها في وحده من الغرف


وهني في المطبخ التحضيري




بس صدق فنااانه وتحترك كل من تحس بحركه جداامها يعني من يطووف حد تلف يمين يسااار

وتسلمين يا ام o0oM_MaYeD 

وهذا الموضووعhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=9617372#post9617372

----------


## سكر حديد

انا خدت من ام زايد دخـــــــون نحن نحبكم والكابشينو مميز وتاج فواح وخديت بعد لوشن جوهرة المليون وقبل خدت لوشن الفريج ومعطر للفراش وعطورات الصرااااااااااحة كل شي عندها مميز وما عليه كلام وانا دومي اتعامل وياها وكل دخوني من عندها والكل تخبلوا عليه 

ما شـــــــاء الله عليها وعلى ابداعها

----------


## ام مـوزة

*

طلبيتي من التاجرة المتالقة ..~

الماسك السحري وا ان شاااء الله يارب ايب وياي نتيجة ^^*

----------


## الفراشة2020

كيف حالكن خواتي انا اشتريت من التاجرة amoor 12
ملابس اطفال روعه حلوين وناعمين وما قصرت وطرشت هدية كيوت بعد
وتعاملها كله ذوق واتابع الطلبية لين توصل
الف شكر

----------

